# Which Micro-Brand are you wearing right now???



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm sporting my Cobra de Caliber from Vancouver Watch Company.


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

Nice one, been tempted by Vancouver Watch Co / Cobra a few times, especially their bronze models with the limited dial designs.

This guy wanted to stop by for a Visit to this thread...


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

V1 Freediver









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

I'm not sure if Archimede would be classified as a micro or not, but this is what I'm wearing today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Glencoe said:


> Nice one, been tempted by Vancouver Watch Co / Cobra a few times, especially their bronze models with the limited dial designs.
> 
> This guy wanted to stop by for a Visit to this thread...
> 
> View attachment 15468816


A buddy of mine has a couple Visitor watches, very cool look.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

kpjimmy said:


> V1 Freediver
> View attachment 15468821
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I love that dial color. What are your impressions on this watch brand?


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

badgerracer said:


> I'm not sure if Archimede would be classified as a micro or not, but this is what I'm wearing today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice and clean!!


----------



## angeleno310 (Nov 19, 2018)

Marloe









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

angeleno310 said:


> Marloe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the specs on your watch? I've never heard of this brand.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Tisell 9015-EX


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I want another one of their sub homages.


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

Christopher Ward (C60 Trident)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

falcon4311 said:


> I love that dial color. What are your impressions on this watch brand?


I like the brand. I like the Freediver series and the anti scratch coating. The size, design, and color is what drew me in. Well the price didn't hurt either lol.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

falcon4311 said:


> What are the specs on your watch? I've never heard of this brand.


Sea gull movement. Aka handwind. I have this as well. Love the lume and design of this. Well also have the VPO lol.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Very cool. I've only ever owned one hand cranker. I actually liked it a lot, more interaction with your watch than automatics.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

DEV1ST8R said:


> Christopher Ward (C60 Trident)


No pics?


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

falcon4311 said:


> I'm sporting my Cobra de Caliber from Vancouver Watch Company.


Really NICE !!! Fab lum....


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Glencoe said:


> Nice one, been tempted by Vancouver Watch Co / Cobra a few times, especially their bronze models with the limited dial designs.
> 
> This guy wanted to stop by for a Visit to this thread...
> 
> View attachment 15468816


Nice what is the brand please ?...


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

falcon4311 said:


> No pics?


Sorry


----------



## CRW161 (Feb 1, 2016)

It's been a Magrette day for me today.


----------



## dwlighting (Apr 7, 2015)

MERCER LEXINGTON!


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Direnzo Eclipse Black........










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

New gray strap for my ochs und junior


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

eddieo396 said:


> Nice what is the brand please ?...


If you do a search for Vancouver Watch Company it comes up. They are actually still on sale!









Vancouver Watch Corporation


Vancouver Watch Corporation / Cobra Watches / Cobra de Calibre / PurpleSushi



vancouverwatchco.com


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

Since you asked. Precista PRS14


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ragl said:


> Direnzo Eclipse Black........
> 
> View attachment 15469045
> 
> ...


Man, I sure like that one.


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

dirtvictim said:


> Since you asked. Precista PRS14
> View attachment 15469058


Of course eddie platts timefactors nice ...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Borealis Cascais...and this baby will light up a room (Seiko who?).


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

DEV1ST8R said:


> Sorry
> 
> View attachment 15468994


You are grounded for the rest of the week...Very nice!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Sugman said:


> Borealis Cascais...and this baby will light up a room (Seiko who?).
> View attachment 15469068
> 
> View attachment 15469070


Nice lume, you could use that to find your way around the house at night.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Hoffman


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Enzo ...


----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

Aragon Divemaster 42


----------



## Len Baird (Feb 27, 2020)

Mr. Jones "Fantastic Exploits" .


----------



## andtile (Dec 24, 2016)

Pancor P03 Diver


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

dirtvictim said:


> Since you asked. Precista PRS14
> View attachment 15469058


Wearing one that is a cousin to yours...


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

bombaywalla said:


> Wearing one that is a cousin to yours...
> 
> View attachment 15469396


They did that right for sure.


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## matt74 (Jul 9, 2012)

Had to dust this one off after being on a years long hiatus.

Edited to add that even after sitting lonely in a drawer for years, and having been wearing a GS and Black Bay, this Boschett is still pretty impressive, particularly given its price point. The end links fit quite snugly in the case, the crown is signed, the bezel and dial markers all seem to be properly aligned and after a quick adjustment it has kept time at around -1/day. To be fair, the lume isn't stellar and the bezel is rather tight and not especially grippy. Shoot, I might even get this thing serviced one of these days!


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

eddieo396 said:


> Nice what is the brand please ?...


Visitor Vale Park


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Undone on Hirsch


----------



## blackcutlass (Aug 8, 2018)

Lorier:


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Vratislavia Conceptum Pan Africa on a Jack Foster strap:


----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

WatchGuyCanada said:


> View attachment 15469558
> View attachment 15469559
> View attachment 15469560


Nice, I love yellow dials.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

NTH sure is a popular brand. Very nice.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Ibarra


----------



## MBolster1611 (Apr 5, 2018)

Boldr Voyager Caspain Brass. Sorry, it's dark now!


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)

Zlatoust 145. Russian diver.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

This thread sure has opened my eyes to all of the good looking micro brands out there.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

It’s nice to see some original designs standing out from the knockoffs. The CW and Magarette are especially cool watches, I am of course a sucker for the divers.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Direnzo 03 Eclipse


----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

An Spinnaker










Ive wrote a brief review here.









Spinnaker Bradner: Súper Compressor Asequible


munich_watch_lover Nota del editor: Esta entrada es una versión editada, ampliada y traducida de contenido publicado por primera vez el 24/09/2020 en Instagram. View this post on Instagram A post…




www.safonagastrocrono.club


----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

Can't post a picture but Zelos all the way.. is it still considered a Microbrand?


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MWW Morgan


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

Glycine.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> MWW Morgan
> View attachment 15477857


Nice! What is the brand name? That is a cool looking watch.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So nice and clean.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Anicorn x NASA
Fist day on!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

thewatchidiot said:


> Anicorn x NASA
> Fist day on!
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is funky!!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> Nice! What is the brand name? That is a cool looking watch.


Thanks. It's from Manchester Watch Works. Don't believe make this model anymore.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

LMAO! Nice brand name.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS (Matthew & Son) Irukandji


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Islander ISL-21 for me today


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

NTH Barracuda Gilt No Date.

Yesterday was a Lorier Neptune III Black/Silver


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Dan T. said:


> Islander ISL-21 for me today


 I'm pretty sure I'll be buying one of Marc's creations. Nice looking watches.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

falcon4311 said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be buying one of Marc's creations. Nice looking watches.


I also have the ISL-06 and it sucks. The 21 has a very nice sunburst to it, the red-tip second hand is a nice touch, and the double dome sapphire is awesome. But the ISL-06 has been relegated to be my beater now. The dial is just a matte blue, the bezel color is also blue, but not a close match to the dial color, so it contrasts a bit too much, my bezel doesn't have a smooth click like the 21 does, the 06 has some misalignment between the chapter ring and the bezel, the bracelet was absolute junk - pins were frozen and I had to throw it out and replaced it with a Strapcode Boyer (I hate Jubilees anyway...), etc. The 21 is head and shoulders above the 06.

Keep in mind that his 38mms are nice for their compact case diameter, but holy cow, they are tall/thick, so they feel top heavy AF. As a Hamilton guy, I'm not used to that (Hamiltons lay super flat and low on the wrist). I don't like going above 40mm for any style, but I might grab one of his larger divers to see if they distribute some of that weight at a lower center of gravity (since they're spread out more). The tip to tip measurement seems short enough for a 6.5" dainty-wristed dude like me, so maybe that's the way to go. Regardless, with some of Marc's models, expect micro-brand crap quality, but with others, he's absolutely done it right (like the ISL-21).

I've also repeatedly asked Marc if he's going to do time-only/no date variants of his watches, because what's ruining their aesthetics is sticking to this billboard-sized day/date window. He's responded a few times saying that there are some more no-date models coming, and to sit tight. I know he's mostly echoing Seiko specifications with these, but that doesn't mean the dials have to look Seiko either. He released a pilot watch this week and discussed the no-date/time-only offering (he offers both, and aesthetically he prefers the no-date), so I think there might be more no-date variants coming. (Incidentally, if the new pilot watch had applied indices I would have picked one up; but the dial to me looks like a decal that was casually slapped on).

Anyway, if you're okay with a green diver, the 21 is a good value.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Dan T. said:


> I also have the ISL-06 and it sucks. The 21 has a very nice sunburst to it, the red-tip second hand is a nice touch, and the double dome sapphire is awesome. But the ISL-06 has been relegated to be my beater now. The dial is just a matte blue, the bezel color is also blue, but not a close match to the dial color, so it contrasts a bit too much, my bezel doesn't have a smooth click like the 21 does, the 06 has some misalignment between the chapter ring and the bezel, the bracelet was absolute junk - pins were frozen and I had to throw it out and replaced it with a Strapcode Boyer (I hate Jubilees anyway...), etc. The 21 is head and shoulders above the 06.
> 
> Keep in mind that his 38mms are nice for their compact case diameter, but holy cow, they are tall/thick, so they feel top heavy AF. As a Hamilton guy, I'm not used to that (Hamiltons lay super flat and low on the wrist). I don't like going above 40mm for any style, but I might grab one of his larger divers to see if they distribute some of that weight at a lower center of gravity (since they're spread out more). The tip to tip measurement seems short enough for a 6.5" dainty-wristed dude like me, so maybe that's the way to go. Regardless, with some of Marc's models, expect micro-brand crap quality, but with others, he's absolutely done it right (like the ISL-21).
> 
> ...


Well, that's some good information. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Duzu Titanium F-35 (now the DW-P2) today!!!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Pallet Spoon said:


> Duzu Titanium F-35 (now the DW-P2) today!!!


Could you post close ups? I think I may like that guy!


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

falcon4311 said:


> Could you post close ups? I think I may like that guy!


Sorry, I still need to set it up for a shoot  . I have a couple in the cue actually. Until then yo uwill just have to do with a google search ...


----------



## johnnyfunk (May 21, 2020)

Winter is here with an Arctic White Nodus Contrail and Nomos anthracite velour strap.























Cheers!
-Johnny


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Direnzo Blood Moon....................










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pegasus Mecurio


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

GG Vanguard


----------



## chubbypuppy (Mar 25, 2016)

Lorier Neptune v3 on a Crown and Buckle chevron. Definitely took some inspiration from the Black Bay 58 with this combo!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

chubbypuppy said:


> Lorier Neptune v3 on a Crown and Buckle chevron. Definitely took some inspiration from the Black Bay 58 with this combo!
> View attachment 15493866


Very nice.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I love the color of the dial..


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

A tranquil day with Atelier Wen










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## prgrd1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Right now.. like now.. None .


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Stopped by to look and walked out with it. Wanted something fun and well made. Nothing like red white and blue!


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

Vintage VDB currently...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> I love the color of the dial..


It's Pastel Blue. Looks great.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Earthbound said:


> Stopped by to look and walked out with it. Wanted something fun and well made. Nothing like red white and blue!
> View attachment 15499900
> View attachment 15499903


I love sun ray dials.


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

ZM-73 said:


> RLG Atlanticus
> View attachment 15498534
> 
> View attachment 15498535


Awesome case back!


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Halios Seaforth Bronze


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Squale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Back to my Cobra de Caliber. I love the lume on this one.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Still with the Atlanticus


----------



## Elliottp (Jun 3, 2020)

Just me and Dan today


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Well this thread is really complicating my priorities for future watch purchases. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

funkadoobiest said:


> Well this thread is really complicating my priorities for future watch purchases.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I know what you mean. There have been a ton of watches posted that I'd love to own.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Elliottp said:


> Just me and Dan today
> View attachment 15501934


DH sure makes some cool watches. I love this fine example.


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Helm Khuraburi on orange today









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

falcon4311 said:


> DH sure makes some cool watches. I love this fine example.


I really love his vision for bringing classic designs to the masses. I strongly dislike the logo though... wish he would simplify with a DH logo instead of his full name


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I've never been adverse to the brand name being on the dial but with my Rolex's I found the text on the dial overkill. Now that's a brand that has to rid their watches of a lot of the wording on their dials. Case in point.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Currently on rotation....










Bangalore Watch Company Cover Drive - The Pavilion










Vandaag Tiefsee


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Todays Micro brought to you by my man @docvail


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll be picking up an NTH some day, I sure like the looks of them.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

falcon4311 said:


> I'll be picking up an NTH some day, I sure like the looks of them.


This is my second NTH, I had an old first gen Amphion Vintage with the sand dial, now I have the Vintage Gilt. The NTH Subs are so damn comfy and cool. one of my fav Micros.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

falcon4311 said:


> I'll be picking up an NTH some day, I sure like the looks of them.


Coolest part is both me and Doc represent Delco PA.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Today's Micro brought to you by Chip and Aevig. This is my second Huldra, I used to own the original Huldra, and this is my Second Gen Huldra Retro Diver.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 15507552


Thats really cool Mike!


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Desk diving with the Phoibos Reef Master









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Cool handset on your Phoibos


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hoffman Racing 40


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Hoffman Racing 40
> View attachment 15508484
> 
> View attachment 15508485


I had the same watch. Its a looker!


----------



## eldridge214 (Aug 21, 2019)

Haven't taken off the Halios fairwind since it arrived 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

serica www on bonklip bracelet


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Todays Micro, the mighty Vanuatu by Helm Watches.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

eldridge214 said:


> Haven't taken off the Halios fairwind since it arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, Halios sure knows how to make a watch.


----------



## alinla (Jun 15, 2019)

Wearing my Nodus Duality today


----------



## HarrisLam (Sep 1, 2014)

This one.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

My sole Bronzo.


----------



## Crabman1972 (Sep 19, 2011)

What a range of designs! Had it not been for microbrands, I think the watch landscape for affordable watches if good quality would be bare and expensive, and boring.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## HarrisLam (Sep 1, 2014)

Roningrad said:


> My sole Bronzo.


Cool watch mate, how's the metal holding up?


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

HarrisLam said:


> Cool watch mate, how's the metal holding up?


Pretty good so far. I've depatinated this bronzo twice. It looks good either on its patinated or non-patinated state. In terms of metal strength and quality, the Cusn6 bronzo seems to hold its own.


----------



## HarrisLam (Sep 1, 2014)

Roningrad said:


> Pretty good so far. I've depatinated this bronzo twice. It looks good either on its patinated or non-patinated state. In terms of metal strength and quality, the Cusn6 bronzo seems to hold its own.


Good to know. I myself would probably never own one, but the idea of playing with the chemical changes sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Learned about some great looking watches here I had not known before. I like this C60 so much I ordered a C65. These are very well made.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

Spinnaker Hull Diver in Navy/Rose Gold, with a Jack Mason aftermarket khaki strap...


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

This one.

It's the only diver I have, the Farer Aqua Compressor Leven Titanium.

(also posted yesterday under a different thread, so sorry if anyone's seen it already).


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> This one.
> 
> It's the only diver I have, the Farer Aqua Compressor Leven Titanium.
> 
> ...


I really like the orange on the minute hand and internal bezel. I've been lusting after a few different pieces with orange in either the dial or bezel and Farer keeps popping back up on my radar.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

nonfatproduct said:


> I really like the orange on the minute hand and internal bezel. I've been lusting after a few different pieces with orange in either the dial or bezel and Farer keeps popping back up on my radar.


Same here. The orange minute hand is a nice touch. The orange at 12-4 marks the 20 minutes we need to decompress after a deep ocean dive or, in my case, after I have a shower.

Seriously though, I have a few watches with orange accents because it's a color we grew up with in the 1960s and 1970s. That and the cushion/tonneau shape did it for me. There are plenty of options if you are interested in that combination of retro touches.


----------



## Crabman1972 (Sep 19, 2011)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> This one.
> 
> It's the only diver I have, the Farer Aqua Compressor Leven Titanium.
> 
> (also posted yesterday under a different thread, so sorry if anyone's seen it already).


That's a good looking watch. Very unique!


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

Zelos GMT for today.


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## malimedved3 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15492600


One of my fave independents, alongside Sartory-Billard.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

falcon4311 said:


> I've never been adverse to the brand name being on the dial but with my Rolex's I found the text on the dial overkill. Now that's a brand that has to rid their watches of a lot of the wording on their dials. Case in point.


There's words and there's hyperbole.

"Superlative"? This may be an actual rating but I have my doubts.

"Officially"? As opposed to... unofficially?


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

jtaliani said:


> Zelos GMT for today.
> View attachment 15512480


I love their meteorite dials.


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

falcon4311 said:


> I love their meteorite dials.


They are awesome! Some of mine.


----------



## dealta66 (Oct 6, 2019)

Dan Henry 1964 until next week...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

jtaliani said:


> They are awesome! Some of mine.
> 
> View attachment 15513206
> 
> ...


Dayam, those are some sweet!!


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

falcon4311 said:


> Dayam, those are some sweet!!


Thanks! I love them!


----------



## natvin (Feb 11, 2018)

Hamtun H2


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

NTH Tikuna


----------



## Jangus (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I really like the quality of the Raven brand. A buddy of mine had one and they sure make a solid watch.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Off to Mars with the Anicorn NASA Mars watch










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Now that is wild!


----------



## Jangus (Nov 19, 2019)

falcon4311 said:


> I really like the quality of the Raven brand. A buddy of mine had one and they sure make a solid watch.


Lol! I bought that watch from a guy in Canada! Nice guy, nice watch.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jangus said:


> Lol! I bought that watch from a guy in Canada! Nice guy, nice watch.


My buddy's Raven is on metal, its pretty damn heavy but well balanced.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings M2 Blue Ring


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Haigh & Hastings M2 Blue Ring
> View attachment 15522154


Great looking watch!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

BigBluefish said:


> View attachment 15522392


I have the black dial.


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

ochs und junior


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

San Martin with a no logo dial


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Earthbound said:


> View attachment 15522705


Man I like that NTH!!


----------



## Stigr (Oct 16, 2020)

X-O Retro, supposedly gold plated and contains" DNA" from a Rolls Royce! Always attracts attention/compliments


----------



## fazmoto (Sep 28, 2016)

Davosa Ternos Professional










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shedlock2000 (Aug 3, 2017)

falcon4311 said:


> Nice, Halios sure knows how to make a watch.


Can't wait for their upcoming gmt - they're stuff is very nice. I heard they're waiting for a jumping hour hand movement, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Back to my Scurfa.


----------



## Taze00 (Nov 22, 2013)

kpjimmy said:


> V1 Freediver
> View attachment 15468821
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Wow I really like this watch.
How is the fit and finish?
How was the bracelet, escpecially the clasp and SELs?


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

It has a great fit and finish, the bracelet is comfortable, my only suggestion to Scurfa would be to do a traditional fold over with a safety clasp. And the lume on it is insane. I had it for sale but no one bought it, its a tough market right now.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the comment by the way!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Taze00 said:


> Wow I really like this watch.
> How is the fit and finish?
> How was the bracelet, escpecially the clasp and SELs?


Traska as a V2 version which has some revisions. The fit and feel and quality is still there. The fit and finish on these are worth every penny and the finish has a cool anti scratch coating which does work! This coating is on the watch and bracelet. As for the clasp and SEL, for the cost, it's awesome. SEL work as well. Not sure why this brand doesn't get more attention? It's a great brand overall IMO. But again, it's my opinion lol.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicharito (Dec 8, 2012)

Lum-Tec, looking at Sartory Billard


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Chicharito said:


> Lum-Tec, looking at Sartory Billard


This guy? I owned a Lum-Tec years ago, the lume was very impressive.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Sea Ram


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## WhoIsI (Mar 22, 2016)

Aerotech in Halloween day









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTechAgent (Jul 3, 2019)

UNIMATIC


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Does this count? It's one I put together myself. ETA 2801 manual movement in a German made 42mm case. It's about as micro brand as you can get haha!


----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

brianinCA said:


> View attachment 15510212
> 
> serica www on bonklip bracelet


That Serica is a cracking watch.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Raven Trekker on duty for the weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

CW Trident 38mm white dial.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Porky4774 said:


> Does this count? It's one I put together myself. ETA 2801 manual movement in a German made 42mm case. It's about as micro brand as you can get haha!
> View attachment 15526469


I'd say yes!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

John MS said:


> CW Trident 38mm white dial.


And where is the pic Sir John?


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Back to one of my favorite watches.


----------



## Chicharito (Dec 8, 2012)

falcon4311 said:


> This guy? I owned a Lum-Tec years ago, the lume was very impressive.










this guy.. lum Tec m8... One hefty watch possibly slightly too big for my wrist but love it to bits


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Chicharito (Dec 8, 2012)

MrTechAgent said:


> View attachment 15526427
> 
> 
> UNIMATIC


 looks great! Looked at unimatic for a while


----------



## MrTechAgent (Jul 3, 2019)

Chicharito said:


> looks great! Looked at unimatic for a while


Yes, its a good first attempt. They need to work on their lume application and need to offer a COSC movement in order to really get to a level that will make them stand out. Also wish it was 40mm.


----------



## jaffy (May 26, 2019)

Hamtun H2. Excellent value for money and worth the loooooong wait for delivery. Thanx to the pandemic....it further delayed the delivery.
It all makes a very good history behind the watch....which I can pass on down to the next generations. 









Sent from my GM1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## mighty_orie (Aug 3, 2020)

Ikepod Hemipode


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

c3p0 said:


>


That lume is nuts!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

jaffy said:


> Hamtun H2. Excellent value for money and worth the loooooong wait for delivery. Thanx to the pandemic....it further delayed the delivery.
> It all makes a very good history behind the watch....which I can pass on down to the next generations.
> 
> 
> ...


That watch reminds me of another. Can't think of it.


----------



## GoldenDog88 (Sep 18, 2020)

Lum-Tec M87, honeymoon still


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

GoldenDog88 said:


> Lum-Tec M87, honeymoon still
> View attachment 15532066
> View attachment 15532066


I love the hands


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Moto Koure MK I


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Moto Koure MK I
> View attachment 15533406
> 
> View attachment 15533408


Now that's interesting.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Moto Koure is an Australian micro brand. This model is mecha-quartz, they do have auto's.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Today, this one.
















A few days ago, this one...


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Sugman said:


> Today, this one.
> View attachment 15533961
> 
> 
> A few days ago, this one...


Man, that is some lume! I love watches that can light up a room...LOL


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Moto Koure is an Australian micro brand. This model is mecha-quartz, they do have auto's.


You may have forgotten the picture.


----------



## Jody1Kenobi (Mar 17, 2019)

Today it is the Duxot Consillio mecha-quartz chronograph.


----------



## Solarisminor (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

falcon4311 said:


> Man, that is some lume! I love watches that can light up a room...LOL


You could damn near read by these things...the Lum Tec is really bright, too.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Sugman said:


> You could damn near read by these things...the Lum Tec is really bright, too.
> View attachment 15534519


😂


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

EMG DL63. I love a nice panda dial. The tan colored strap it came with was decent, but I swapped it out with a black Dassari rally strap which I think suits it better. Accuracy is about +12 a day so far, which is not great, not terrible. But it is comfortable to wear and looks stellar. My only complaint so far is that the black hands get a little lost when they are over the black subdials.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> RLG
> View attachment 15536718


Nice color, what is the other watch that has that same colored dial? All I remember is it is a known brand.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> Nice color, what is the other watch that has that same colored dial? All I remember is it is a known brand.


Not sure. There is the Rolex Oyster Perpetual 41. Others are Halios Seaforth, EMG Nemo Diver and Helson Shark Diver. (Maybe Grand Seiko SBGA407 Skyflake).


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Zelos Swordfish


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

tortugoala said:


> EMG DL63. I love a nice panda dial. The tan colored strap it came with was decent, but I swapped it out with a black Dassari rally strap which I think suits it better. Accuracy is about +12 a day so far, which is not great, not terrible. But it is comfortable to wear and looks stellar. My only complaint so far is that the black hands get a little lost when they are over the black subdials.
> 
> View attachment 15536770


I had one and like the bonehead I am I ended up selling it.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dan Henry 1968


----------



## mgreen089 (Jan 7, 2018)

Lorier Gemini (And McDonalds lol)


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Dan Henry 1968
> View attachment 15544605
> 
> View attachment 15544606


Good looking watch. What brand of strap is that and who sells it? I really like it.


----------



## cameltoejockey (Dec 2, 2015)

The strap on the Dan Henry really makes the watch noticed.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> Good looking watch. What brand of strap is that and who sells it? I really like it.


Thanks. The strap is handmade by OurTreasuredChest on Etsy. As soon as I saw it I knew it would be perfect for the 1968. The size they mention is 24mm, but they did me a 22 on request.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Thanks. The strap is handmade by OurTreasuredChest on Etsy. As soon as I saw it I knew it would be perfect for the 1968. The size they mention is 24mm, but they did me a 22 on request.


That's awesome. I'm checking them out right now!!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Thanks. The strap is handmade by OurTreasuredChest on Etsy. As soon as I saw it I knew it would be perfect for the 1968. The size they mention is 24mm, but they did me a 22 on request.


Thanks by the way.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, he has some pretty wild straps. Definitely ordering one. Are they soft and pliable?


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Thanks. The strap is handmade by OurTreasuredChest on Etsy. As soon as I saw it I knew it would be perfect for the 1968. The size they mention is 24mm, but they did me a 22 on request.


Does he ship from England? I know a lot of those sellers are located in the UK from past experiences.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> Does he ship from England? I know a lot of those sellers are located in the UK from past experiences.


Have only bought from them once, but with no problems. There is a list of countries they post to on the item pages - sellers on Etsy post to just about everywhere. The strap is good. A little bit stiff at the lug ends where it's (on mine) 4.9mm thick. It does loosen up over time. The strap tapers down to 2.3mm where it is quite pliable. Overall, I'd say the strap is pliable rather than soft. Really happy with mine.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Have only bought from them once, but with no problems. There is a list of countries they post to on the item pages - sellers on Etsy post to just about everywhere. The strap is good. A little bit stiff at the lug ends where it's (on mine) 4.9mm thick. It does loosen up over time. The strap tapers down to 2.3mm where it is quite pliable. Overall, I'd say the strap is pliable rather than soft. Really happy with mine.
> View attachment 15546276


Thanks so much for the info. I like what I saw, he has some unique straps.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

My Rainer Neinaber - KS Datum


----------



## rower003 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

What brand of watch is that?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS Irukandji


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> MAS Irukandji
> View attachment 15557564
> 
> View attachment 15557565


Damn, you have good taste in watches. I really like that one.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> Damn, you have good taste in watches. I really like that one.


Thank you kindly.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I found the perfect silicon strap for my Momentum. I love throwing on quartz watches when I'm having a lazy day.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Merci LMM-H01


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

thewatchidiot said:


> Merci LMM-H01
> View attachment 15573261
> View attachment 15573261


That's a brand I've never seen. Nice looking watch.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

The now retired Lew & Huey, Orthos


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Mediocre said:


> The now retired Lew & Huey, Orthos
> 
> View attachment 15573511


That has an Omega PO vibe to it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

falcon4311 said:


> That has an Omega PO vibe to it.


That it does, but with enough differences to feel unique and not homage-esque. I am a fan of the color combo. Fun to wear


----------



## nedh (Sep 30, 2014)

I have a Zelos Mako V3, vintage black (brown). I put it on a leather strap and love it. Fun to peruse the micro brand watch world.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase at 10:09


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Helm on Helm canvas strap


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Pinion Atom Oxford Blue ND









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Orsoni said:


> Minase at 10:09
> 
> View attachment 15573982


Nice, that must be a big domed crystal. I'm really fond of blue dials.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue diver


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Deep Blue diver
> View attachment 15576734


I love that dial.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Paulin (Scottish), with a customized dial by the Dial Artist (also Scottish).


----------



## Jon Hardcastle (Dec 2, 2020)

I just joined the forum and have really enjoyed this thread! I had my heart set on a Certina, however you have opened my eyes to some beautiful and different watches at very reasonable prices. The Helm Vanautu has really won me over, but it looks like they are sold out. The other brand I was looking at was Panzera, they have an aggressive marketing campaign on FB right now. Lots more options than I could have imagined!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jon Hardcastle said:


> I just joined the forum and have really enjoyed this thread! I had my heart set on a Certina, however you have opened my eyes to some beautiful and different watches at very reasonable prices. The Helm Vanautu has really won me over, but it looks like they are sold out. The other brand I was looking at was Panzera, they have an aggressive marketing campaign on FB right now. Lots more options than I could have imagined!


 I've seen Panzera ads on FB, pretty cool looking watch with the skeletonized hands that seem to be actually legible. I'm looking at picking one up as long as it doesn't have an NH35 movement, I've had nothing but problems with it. Hopefully it has a Miyota 8215.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Speaking of...Panzera Flight Master.


----------



## xaradaisy (Oct 3, 2018)

ZM-73 said:


> Deep Blue diver
> View attachment 15576734


Beautiful watch.

Is that the 40mm version?

What strap is that?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

xaradaisy said:


> Beautiful watch.
> 
> Is that the 40mm version?
> 
> What strap is that?


This one is 45mm. Their smallest watches are the Time Master 42mm and Aquamarine 38mm (quartz). 
The strap is from YMID on Ebay. It is leather and rubber.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Minase 5 Windows Limited Edition 15 Years. #1 of 15. I'll do more on it in the future.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Speaking of...Panzera Flight Master.
> View attachment 15580280


I've been eyeballing Panzera watches on FB, they had a smoking deal a while ago which I should have jumped on. How do you like it and which movement does it have in it?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

M6TT F said:


> Pinion Atom Oxford Blue ND
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have to come up with a 'Rack' line.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 15580981


There are so many cool micro brands, your NTH is no exception. I will be adding one to the group.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

falcon4311 said:


> There are so many cool micro brands, your NTH is no exception. I will be adding one to the group.


Yes NTH has some great quality watches. If one (or some) fit someone's taste it's hard to go wrong. Especially with the warranty they give and stand behind.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> I've been eyeballing Panzera watches on FB, they had a smoking deal a while ago which I should have jumped on. How do you like it and which movement does it have in it?


They are having a sale on most of their watches now. I ordered an Aquamarine today (38mm Miyota quartz version). 
This Flight Master has Sellita SW200-1 movement. It looks sharp and is very well built. Overall I'm very happy with it.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> They are having a sale on most of their watches now. I ordered an Aquamarine today (38mm Miyota quartz version).
> This Flight Master has Sellita SW200-1 movement. It looks sharp and is very well built. Overall I'm very happy with it.


Good to hear, I like the Miyota much more than the NHxx. I have had nothing but problems with that movement.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> Good to hear, I like the Miyota much more than the NHxx. I have had nothing but problems with that movement.


Just checking their site it looks like the only model that has NH35 is the new Flieger 46. Personally, I've never had any trouble with this movement.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Damn, all 3 of the Seiko movements I've owned were problematic.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the strap and anything blue works for me!


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Right now? William L:


----------



## foodiefrog (Sep 30, 2019)

Dan Henry 1970 40mm !!


----------



## Aelius (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine (38mm quartz)


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

SoLab










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zollie631 (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## scbor (Dec 4, 2020)

LNeilB said:


> View attachment 15583729


What a great watch. I am new to the forum and can see why watch collections can get out of hand.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Panzera Aquamarine (38mm quartz)
> View attachment 15592657


I just ordered one last night. Due to overwhelming response to their Facebook sale, they said it may not ship until after Christmas. After begging and pleading they said it will be shipped next week via courier. Mine is the 45mm with the Miyota movement. I'm really looking forward to getting it.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

zollie631 said:


> View attachment 15592732


That bezel and dial are awesome, great looking watch.


----------



## zollie631 (Sep 12, 2019)

falcon4311 said:


> That bezel and dial are awesome, great looking watch.


The timascus bezel goes great with the meteorite dial.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

zollie631 said:


> The timascus bezel goes great with the meteorite dial.


That it does. They have some crazy cool meteorite dials.


----------



## zollie631 (Sep 12, 2019)

falcon4311 said:


> That it does. They have some crazy cool meteorite dials.


Yeah it is one of the things I like about microbrands. They are often willing to experiment more with their designs.


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't believe the number of micro brands that I've never heard of.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> That bezel and dial are awesome, great looking watch.


Congrats. Great to see that begging and pleading can still pay off ! I'm really liking my 38mm one, solid but fairly light at (including strap) 69g. Hope your one arrives soon.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Congrats. Great to see that begging and pleading can still pay off ! I'm really liking my 38mm one, solid but fairly light at (including strap) 69g. Hope your one arrives soon.


Yeah I can spin a good story. They actually sell watches with both nh35 and miyota movements. Bought the 45 mm diver with the blue dial blue strap. I wish they were going to ship it out today but being Friday and it's shipping from Australia it's understandable.


----------



## CrownJewels (Sep 20, 2020)

Just received today - anOrdain New Model 1 with Iron Cream enamel dial:


----------



## FLA45fan (Sep 7, 2020)

I normally don't go for "different" looking watches, but that timascus is over the top. Never heard of it . . . who makes the watch?


zollie631 said:


> View attachment 15592732





zollie631 said:


> The timascus bezel goes great with the meteorite dial.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## zollie631 (Sep 12, 2019)

FLA45fan said:


> I normally don't go for "different" looking watches, but that timascus is over the top. Never heard of it . . . who makes the watch?


It is made by a company based in Singapore called Zelos. Here is a link to that model. Swordfish Ti 42mm Blue Mete/TiDamascus


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Bomberg Semper today:


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Squirrelly said:


> Bomberg Semper today:
> View attachment 15594942


Sweet looking watch!


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)

BOLDR Venture Rally I.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Enzo.😊


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

falcon4311 said:


> Sweet looking watch!


Not sure what's going on with Bomberg right now - There appears to have been a dump of their watches on to the discount market lately. I got my Semper model (see above) for under $100 and if you search, you'll still find a number of different dial colors available for around $100 on-line. Some in this apparent dump by Bomberg are older models, mine was released in 2013, I think. But another Bomberg I just purchased recently at a deep discount is a current model:








Swiss production with Swiss quartz movement!


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Not today's pic, but I've been donning this one all week.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

falika said:


> Not today's pic, but I've been donning this one all week.
> View attachment 15595059


That has a nice clean vintage look to it.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine again.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Panzera Aquamarine again.
> View attachment 15595732


I am counting the days down. I want my Panzera like a kid wants a PS 5 for Christmas. Your model looks absolutely perfect on your wrist sizewise.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> I am counting the days down. I want my Panzera like a kid wants a PS 5 for Christmas. Your model looks absolutely perfect on your wrist sizewise.


It is a good size, though I wouldn't have minded it being a bit bigger. For reference I have a 7¼ inch wrist.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, to be very honest, I see nothing wrong with the size of your watch. I received an email last night saying it has been shipped and will arrive on Friday. I somehow doubt it, every parcel coming my way has been delayed due to Christmas mail, Canada Post said they are overwhelmed with the amount of parcels. I guess this is a big result of the bloody pandemic we have the fortune of living through.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> It is a good size, though I wouldn't have minded it being a bit bigger. For reference I have a 7¼ inch wrist.


Well, nix that. The Panzera is now coming on the 21st. I knew this would happen with the Christmas right around the corner.


----------



## afeldman (Apr 26, 2020)

Lorier Falcon Gold


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> Well, to be very honest, I see nothing wrong with the size of your watch. I received an email last night saying it has been shipped and will arrive on Friday. I somehow doubt it, every parcel coming my way has been delayed due to Christmas mail, Canada Post said they are overwhelmed with the amount of parcels. I guess this is a big result of the bloody pandemic we have the fortune of living through.


Would be great if it did arrive that early!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

That it would be but I'm not counting on it. Every delivery I've had has been delayed. That time of year...


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Would be great if it did arrive that early!


Well, guess what????? It arrived early and I love it. You must have somehow sent an urgent message telepathically to DHL!! ?


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Ming 27.01


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

thewatchidiot said:


> Ming 27.01
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool looking watch. Love the dial and the hands.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> Well, guess what????? It arrived early and I love it. You must have somehow sent an urgent message telepathically to DHL!! 😂


Congrats, it looks great! Now I'll turn my telepathic powers on Fort Knox


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Heitis Okeanos


----------



## beethoven24680 (Sep 20, 2019)

thewatchidiot said:


> Ming 27.01
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that is a beauty. Love the caseback.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Congrats, it looks great! Now I'll turn my telepathic powers on Fort Knox


After you do, send some of the haul my way!! lol My watch was synced last night and it gained several seconds within an hour which indicated to me that I have to get my demagnetizer out to do it's job. I'm happy to say that since 8:20 PM to 8:10 it's gained 2 seconds. They obviously regulate these movements before they are shipped out. +4 per day is very respectable.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Duzu titanium


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Love the dial and the proportions. Perfect for my wrist size. Have the Barracuda as well and they have sort of changed my view on the perfect fitting watches. Smaller, thin and with rock solid bezels.


----------



## Graneworm (Nov 7, 2020)

This Pinion Elapse just arrived today. Liking it so far.
















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Melbourne Watch Company Lonsdale


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Melbourne Watch Company Lonsdale
> View attachment 15613127


They make some cool watches, this one is no different.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy Festivus"









"Festivus" is today December 23rd


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

This has been my little buddy for the last few days and probably will be for the next few as well. I don't know exactly what it is about this piece, but every time it comes up in rotation I am always surprised by it and it usually gets a few extra days on the wrist.


----------



## aaa6112 (Dec 15, 2020)

This has been on my wrist for the past few weeks









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## eudaimania (Dec 21, 2020)

garydusa said:


> "Happy Festivus"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very distinctive. I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eudaimania (Dec 21, 2020)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15608314


Ah yes, the reason I (recently) got into watches. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eudaimania (Dec 21, 2020)

ZM-73 said:


> Panzera Aquamarine again.
> View attachment 15595732


I like this too. And loving this thread! There are just so many excellent watches out there. I'd no idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera 








A38-01BL9


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Panzera
> View attachment 15619006
> 
> A38-01BL9


I'm switching over to my Panzera after my coffee. Such an awesome watch for the money.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

As mentioned...


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## DML58 (Feb 15, 2020)

Heimdallr 62 MAS. I am impressed with the value packed into this watch for so little money. This is a great beater and looks quite nice for the $150 I paid a member on the forum for it.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

DML58 said:


> Heimdallr 62 MAS. I am impressed with the value packed into this watch for so little money. This is a great beater and looks quite nice for the $150 I paid a member on the forum for it.


There's no picture.


----------



## DML58 (Feb 15, 2020)

Here you go...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

NFW VIPERFISH (19mm tall, 389 grams on bracelet, made by George Fox)


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

NTH Tikuna with an OEM Barracuda bezel insert, on an OEM DLC oyster from my DLC Vino Rosso.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

my love affair with NTH watches continues.


----------



## LudicrousSpeed (Dec 9, 2020)

garydusa said:


> NFW VIPERFISH (19mm tall, 389 grams on bracelet, made by George Fox)


Some folks fear scratching their watches on their desks.

Some desks fear being annihilated by that watch. If you like big watches, you've done well.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

LudicrousSpeed said:


> Some folks fear scratching their watches on their desks.
> 
> Some desks fear being annihilated by that watch. If you like big watches, you've done well.


----------



## Winters636 (Mar 25, 2016)

Monta Noble 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Phoibos Proteus with aged steel case & carbon dial.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Wearing the ISL-63 today. (Not my pic)


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Winters636 said:


> Monta Noble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

MAD777 said:


> Phoibos Proteus with aged steel case & carbon dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that one! The crown and dial are fantastic.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Another Noble

Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

TgeekB said:


> Another Noble
> 
> Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


What's under the hood? 9015?


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

falcon4311 said:


> What's under the hood? 9015?


Sellita sw300

Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

TgeekB said:


> Sellita sw300
> 
> Sent from my wrist using Tapatalk


Well, there's nothing wrong with that!


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

falcon4311 said:


> Well, there's nothing wrong with that!


Nope! Quite a value, overall, for the money.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

falcon4311 said:


> What's under the hood? 9015?


Whatever the Monta Caliber M-22 is. Which during my brief search a while back, I could find no base info on(I didn't look hard). The M-23 however, has an ETA2893-2/SW330-1 as it's base. Whether you'll get the ETA or Sellita is I guess up in the air.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Always fun to share a watch for the first time. I searched and found this one no where on WUS. Helson Metropolis


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

TheBearded said:


> Whatever the Monta Caliber M-22 is. Which during my brief search a while back, I could find no base info on(I didn't look hard). The M-23 however, has an ETA2893-2/SW330-1 as it's base. Whether you'll get the ETA or Sellita is I guess up in the air.


Monta clearly posted on IG and through email that the sw300 is being used in the Noble.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Mediocre said:


> Always fun to share a watch for the first time. I searched and found this one no where on WUS. Helson Metropolis
> 
> View attachment 15621786


Nice clean looking watch.


----------



## rabbiporkchop (Dec 2, 2018)

Crepas Megamatic


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I haven't worn this in a bit since I had some new arrivals.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Moto Koure MK I


----------



## sean374 (Jan 28, 2018)

Usually a Monta or a WIlks Watch Works


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Moto Koure MK I
> View attachment 15640810


Man, I really like that watch.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> Man, I really like that watch.


Me too. Moto Koure is now defunct.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Me too. Moto Koure is now defunct.


Well if you ever decide that you want to move it out keep me in mind.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lenvino Lecronos


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

falcon4311 said:


> I'm sporting my Cobra de Caliber from Vancouver Watch Company.


When it comes to micros, I have a Zelos Hammerhead and an incoming Ventus Black Kite.


----------



## Melissakis (Nov 23, 2012)

Trintec CoPilot Zulu-01 GMT.









Probably the last photo I ever take with it, I will have to let it go...


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Back to my Panzera.

i want you poems for her


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice color on the dial.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> Nice color on the dial.


It is a very good shade of pastel blue.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 15659406


That's a good looking watch. What brand is it?


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> That's a good looking watch. What brand is it?


Thanks. It's a Typhoon made by Dagaz Watch Ltd


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

RussMurray said:


> Thanks. It's a Typhoon made by Dagaz Watch Ltd


I just may have to pick one up, very cool.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> I just may have to pick one up, very cool.


The chap who owns the business is Jake Boudreau who is Canadian based in Hong Kong. Great guy.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

RussMurray said:


> The chap who owns the business is Jake Boudreau who is Canadian based in Hong Kong. Great guy.


Thanks, great to know!!


----------



## nursemanit (Dec 27, 2020)

New Ultramarine


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Evant Polestar Classique ltd. ed.

Thanks AMT76!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

aaa6112 said:


> This has been on my wrist for the past few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely on my must have list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't wear this much in the winter, but was going to have my hands submerged in water at work today, so.....


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Abalone today











xaradaisy said:


> Beautiful watch.
> 
> Is that the 40mm version?
> 
> What strap is that?


Also, apologies to xaradaisy. When I responded to your post I seem to have misunderstood which of my posts you were referring to. I must have thought it was the one above your post, which was of my Panzera, and gave you the wrong information. The answers you sought are this Deep Blue is 40mm and the strap is a rubber rally style one that came with another of my watches; a Balticus Bronze Wave. Once again, sorry for my mistake ?


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase 🇯🇵


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pegasus Mecurio


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Orsoni said:


> Minase 🇯🇵
> 
> View attachment 15663509


Beautiful! I've been eyeing a Minase for some time now. How are you enjoying yours? Any gripes?


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

kritameth said:


> Beautiful! I've been eyeing a Minase for some time now. How are you enjoying yours? Any gripes?


Only one minor gripe is that the bracelet feels like it has sharp edges although, not enough to cause pain or discomfort. Lume is practically nonexistent but, that's no big gripe for me.

That is heavily outweighed by the beauty of the watch. The way the hammered copper dial reflects light makes me appreciate the amount of skill and labor that must have gone into it.










I'm not usually a fan of wide aperture date windows but, this one seems to complement the Transformer look of the case. The ETA movement gains less than 1 minute after about 5 days so, good enough for me.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Orsoni said:


> Only one minor gripe is that the bracelet feels like it has sharp edges although, not enough to cause pain or discomfort. Lume is practically nonexistent but, that's no big gripe for me.
> 
> That is heavily outweighed by the beauty of the watch. The way the hammered copper dial reflects light makes me appreciate the amount of skill and labor that must have gone into it.
> 
> ...


I like it as well. I especially like the indices, it almost looks like thy are angled down. I guess that could be the crystal giving it that appearance.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

falcon4311 said:


> I like it as well. I especially like the indices, it almost looks like thy are angled down. I guess that could be the crystal giving it that appearance.


No, they are angled down. The dial as well as the handset curves downward, adding to the illusion that the dial is "floating" and unattached to the case. The indices appear to jut out from the case to clamp down on the dial, as if to keep it from lifting off ?


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Orsoni said:


> No, they are angled down. The dial as well as the handset curves downward, adding to the illusion that the dial is "floating" and unattached to the case. The indices appear to jut out from the case to clamp down on the dial, as if to keep it from lifting off ?


Very cool!!


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Orsoni said:


> Only one minor gripe is that the bracelet feels like it has sharp edges although, not enough to cause pain or discomfort. Lume is practically nonexistent but, that's no big gripe for me.
> 
> That is heavily outweighed by the beauty of the watch. The way the hammered copper dial reflects light makes me appreciate the amount of skill and labor that must have gone into it.
> 
> ...


Thank you @Orsoni! Few bracelets leave me in awe like Minase's (last one that did was H. Moser Streamliner Centre Seconds'). The hammered floating dial is beautiful! The entire watch just looks so high-end. Definitely need to get my hands on one soon!


----------



## Stmck94 (Jun 28, 2012)

Farer Cobb Chrono


----------



## jgrant7719 (May 20, 2017)

Sent from my motorola one action using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Stmck94 said:


> Farer Cobb Chrono


I love those sub dials


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thearsewatch (Dec 29, 2020)

falcon4311 said:


> I'm sporting my Cobra de Caliber from Vancouver Watch Company.


Straton. Eyeing up Cincinnati too


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

INAMINUTE said:


> View attachment 15668823


Is that a Zelos? Oh, I just saw the logo.


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

falcon4311 said:


> Is that a Zelos? Oh, I just saw the logo.


It's the Zelos Swordfish TI. It's my only only Zelos, but may well buy another i the future. If I had the spare cash I wouldn't mind the Blacktip


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

INAMINUTE said:


> It's the Zelos Swordfish TI. It's my only only Zelos, but may well buy another i the future. If I had the spare cash I wouldn't mind the Blacktip


I have to get one of their meteorite dial models. I love their designs.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Drop Felix Field Watch


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Saswatch said:


> Drop Felix Field Watch
> 
> View attachment 15669692


It doesn't get anymore legible than that!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Triton subphotique


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

41Mets said:


> Triton subphotique
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, that dial is spectacular.


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Helm Vanuatu (newly added SS bezel)


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

funkadoobiest said:


> Helm Vanuatu (newly added SS bezel)


Kind of reminds me of a Sinn U1


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Back to the beast, she is such a well made watch.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)

Thunder handmade by Piotr Ch.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Deciding between these two from Halios for what to wear today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

BT1985 said:


> Deciding between these two from Halios for what to wear today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halios sure makes some good looking watches.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma : 47mm Titanium "T-15"


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

garydusa said:


> Gruppo Gamma : 47mm Titanium "T-15"


Sometimes I feel as though I'm the only one here who wears their GG with pride, or even owns one, even though WUS is where I learned of them.

I love my bronze Vanguard.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring today


----------



## dj-76 (Sep 5, 2010)

badgerracer said:


> I'm not sure if Archimede would be classified as a micro or not, but this is what I'm wearing today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it is considered micro but awesome watch all the same. I dig it!


----------



## Sgruschkus (Aug 25, 2018)

Boldr Venture Automatic


----------



## avivalasvegas (Feb 8, 2015)

Just posted about my first purchase here. This will be my only Microbrand purchase but I'm very impressed nonetheless!









Very Impressed with Farer Universal's Lander...


Recently acquired the long sold out "Lander Chronograph" model. Limited to just 100 examples, this was an extremely hard watch to find. I was lucky enough to purchase it from the first and only owner as a full set. Initial impressions are superb. Quality, fit, finish and presentation are from...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Zenton B42


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Orsoni said:


> Zenton B42
> 
> View attachment 15682535


I like clean watches like this.


----------



## bostonsooner (May 9, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaidsalman (Oct 16, 2016)

Halios Seaforth B - hoping to get my hands on a Fairwind or a Universa soon...


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I wish I never sold my Halios watches.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

TheBearded said:


> View attachment 15683368


I like the hands!!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Phoibos Proteus









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

MAD777 said:


> Phoibos Proteus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phoibos makes some very cool watches. That crown is so cool.


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

View attachment 15698439


----------



## xaradaisy (Oct 3, 2018)

ZM-73 said:


> Deep Blue Abalone today
> View attachment 15662143
> 
> 
> Also, apologies to xaradaisy. When I responded to your post I seem to have misunderstood which of my posts you were referring to. I must have thought it was the one above your post, which was of my Panzera, and gave you the wrong information. The answers you sought are this Deep Blue is 40mm and the strap is a rubber rally style one that came with another of my watches; a Balticus Bronze Wave. Once again, sorry for my mistake ?


No apology needed. 

Thanks for the info


----------



## nursemanit (Dec 27, 2020)

RZE ( one of only 2 Micro's I own )


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

nursemanit said:


> RZE ( one of only 2 Micro's I own )
> 
> View attachment 15700205


Does that remind you of a Halios Fairwind? Nice watch.


----------



## nursemanit (Dec 27, 2020)

falcon4311 said:


> Does that remind you of a Halios Fairwind? Nice watch.


 No, if anything closer to a Universa - but smaller lugs - honestly nothing like either one.

Their new one looks closer to a fairwind - but much thiner bezel.


----------



## Tailo (Jan 14, 2021)

San martin bronze seiko homage


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Minase again.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

My Raven vintage 40 is getting a lot of wrist time recently.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

When the sun is gone there is 1 watch in my collection that gets the call to report.Deep Blue "TritDiver"41mm.w/Coke bezel insert & T100GTLS...


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Lorier Neptune (series 3)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> Tisell 9015-EX


Can I ask where you got that strap? That's gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Frank Dux said:


> Can I ask where you got that strap? That's gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the cheapest full grain leather straps I've found. I have a few of them. They compare well to straps costing several times more. 
Amazon.com: WOCCI Watch Band 18mm 20mm 22mm Sports Style Full Grain Leather Strap - Choose Color & Width: Watches


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> One of the cheapest full grain leather straps I've found. I have a few of them. They compare well to straps costing several times more.
> Amazon.com: WOCCI Watch Band 18mm 20mm 22mm Sports Style Full Grain Leather Strap - Choose Color & Width: Watches


Thanks, I'll check it out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickjorden (Dec 21, 2020)

Steinhart Ocean One Military 2.0


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Another Minase today.


----------



## GmidD (Feb 5, 2021)

Dan Henry 1970 Automatic Diver 40mm Grey on a Geckota Classic Warrington bracelet


----------



## HermannZeGerman (Jan 16, 2017)

nickjorden said:


> Steinhart Ocean One Military 2.0
> 
> View attachment 15700825


Is Steinhart a micro brand?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

GmidD said:


> Dan Henry 1970 Automatic Diver 40mm Grey on a Geckota Classic Warrington bracelet
> View attachment 15701184


Love my Dan Henry 1970.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just finished a 3-day run comparing watch time Atomic Clock time.... Zero seconds per day error! 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Bausele Oceanmoon (Sand version)







*


----------



## tropicalbob (Dec 6, 2017)

Does anyone know of a microbrand racing chronograph that has a case similar to the Omega Speedmaster Pro, i.e. raised/stepped bezel? I only know of the Nezumi Voiture and like it, but I'm just wondering if there are any other options out there.

btw, awesome thread and great pics! I'm now a fan of quite a few more brands.

Thanks,
tropicalbob


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Going with the Panzera, its been a while...


----------



## Memorybabe62 (Oct 14, 2015)

MKII Hawkinge


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Going with a Momentum quartz.


----------



## crazyotterhound (Nov 10, 2008)

Just arrived today, Stella Felix, I like the blue tint to the AR coating:









Very good quality leather strap:










Although a basic movement, some nice detailing:










Final pic:


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Armida A1 42mm.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have to get another orange dial watch, the only ones I owned are long gone.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

falcon4311 said:


> I have to get another orange dial watch, the only ones I owned are long gone.


I got this a little over a year snd a half ago. I had a sudden urge to have an orange dial diver. Ended up getting this. I didn't realize how hard orange would be to pair with different straps so it just stays on a bracelet
But I love it. And it has killer lume.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 15706301


I love that watch!!


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Talked about infrequently, seen even less. 








And a gratuitous lume shot


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

That's a wild dial and insane lume!!


----------



## tempusfugit123 (Jan 3, 2021)

Presently can't post pics right now due to a broken phone camera, but I took a chance and bought an Egard Bermuda Skeleton watch. It's heavy, and engraved everywhere and pretty cool looking. It seemed to be running fast so I sent it back and they said it was running between 3 and 23 seconds fast per day which was well within specs (?) so I asked if they could slow it down just for me as a favor and I'd gladly pay for any future adjustments.

In wearing it, it seemed to run much faster than just 23 seconds fast per day, more like 2 minutes a day, and I found myself resetting the time at least a couple times a day to match cable TV time or my other watches.

I need to get a winder now that I have more than two autos. Sometimes I wear one on each arm to keep both wound up so I have my choice of which to wear when I do go out.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

tempusfugit123 said:


> Presently can't post pics right now due to a broken phone camera, but I took a chance and bought an Egard Bermuda Skeleton watch. It's heavy, and engraved everywhere and pretty cool looking. It seemed to be running fast so I sent it back and they said it was running between 3 and 23 seconds fast per day which was well within specs (?) so I asked if they could slow it down just for me as a favor and I'd gladly pay for any future adjustments.
> 
> In wearing it, it seemed to run much faster than just 23 seconds fast per day, more like 2 minutes a day, and I found myself resetting the time at least a couple times a day to match cable TV time or my other watches.
> 
> I need to get a winder now that I have more than two autos. Sometimes I wear one on each arm to keep both wound up so I have my choice of which to wear when I do go out.


Two minutes a day sounds like it's been magnetized.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

GmidD said:


> Dan Henry 1970 Automatic Diver 40mm Grey on a Geckota Classic Warrington bracelet
> View attachment 15701184


Good call on that bracelet! That combo is almost as good as peanut butter and chocolate. 😉


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

SethBullock said:


> View attachment 15706792


Applied indices are the best! Nice watch.


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

falcon4311 said:


> Applied indices are the best! Nice watch.


Thanks! Yeah, I like that these are a little different.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG Atlanticus today


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Rainer Nienaber - KIng Size Date.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

WatchGuyCanada said:


> View attachment 15469558
> View attachment 15469559
> View attachment 15469560


Hi,
I am intrigued by the photo of the Aragon on a leather strap, I wanted to put a leather strap on mine, but the spring bars were to close to the case, in fact almost touching as shown. Could you measure the gap on your watch. Or are you using curved springbars. Your assistance is gratefully appreciated.


















Your original photo:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Gruppo Ardito


----------



## Rbehrens (Apr 30, 2011)

Newmark 52









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Megamatic today


----------



## EekTheCat (Feb 21, 2021)

Tempest Viking v2


----------



## K. Bosch (Oct 29, 2020)

Momentum Square 2 Chronograph.


















Square 2 Chronograph [39mm] - White


Inspired by classic "rally" watches of the past, the Square 2 Chronograph features a striking, square-case design with a blend of brushed and polished finishing and a beveled sapphire crystal. A special, quadruple o-ring crown and screw-on caseback ensure a reliable 100M depth-rating.




ca.momentumwatch.com


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Moto Koure MK I


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Méraud Bonaire









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

BigEd said:


> Hi,
> I am intrigued by the photo of the Aragon on a leather strap, I wanted to put a leather strap on mine, but the spring bars were to close to the case, in fact almost touching as shown. Could you measure the gap on your watch. Or are you using curved springbars. Your assistance is gratefully appreciated.


I found using curved spring bars usually works. The problem was making sure the spring bars went in the right way. I would use a battery (or similar cylindrical shaped object) to push in the watch-end of the band to give it a curve. This made putting the spring bar easier. Of course this might not always work, depending on factors such as how short the lugs are and band material. I have an Aragon Divemaster (45mm, which looks like yours) with very short lugs. Straight bars were no good, so I used curved ones. This worked for me. Also, the lugs on my watch hang a bit low which helps. The strap here is nylon about 5mm thick at the lug ends.








WatchGuyCanada's watch has (I believe) the bottom part of the case between the lugs indented (see pic).








Hope this helps.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus Bronze Wave today.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> I found using curved spring bars usually works. The problem was making sure the spring bars went in the right way. I would use a battery (or similar cylindrical shaped object) to push in the watch-end of the band to give it a curve. This made putting the spring bar easier. Of course this might not always work, depending on factors such as how short the lugs are and band material. I have an Aragon Divemaster (45mm, which looks like yours) with very short lugs. Straight bars were no good, so I used curved ones. This worked for me. Also, the lugs on my watch hang a bit low which helps. The strap here is nylon about 5mm thick at the lug ends.
> View attachment 15729787
> 
> WatchGuyCanada's watch has (I believe) the bottom part of the case between the lugs indented (see pic).
> ...


Curved spring bars are the best. I have to use them on my Alpina.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Balticus Bronze Wave today.
> View attachment 15729794
> 
> View attachment 15729795


Awesome looking dial.


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> Awesome looking dial.


Thanks. 'The Great Wave off Kanagawa' by Katsushika Hokusai is also on the caseback.


----------



## Pierce Koontz (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Pbmatt (Nov 3, 2011)

Love my Sharkmaster. I still can't believe they don't make them anymore. I sold my first one and regretted it immediately. It took a year to pry one out of someone else's collection and I'll never sell it.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Monta Noble


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Botta


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow... really great to see so many of these watches in the flesh on a wrist rather than just an image on a website.


----------



## Remintin (Jan 27, 2020)

Evant Polestar Concept One Ltd. I have heard a few mixed reviews about some of Evants previous releases. I love this one.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Wearing the Islander ISL-63 today.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Phoibos Proteus









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Bomberg today:


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15733900


Very nice, I really like that one. Which movement does it have?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

falcon4311 said:


> Very nice, I really like that one. Which movement does it have?


thanks. Not sure what it has. Let me look it up. It's the DH 1970.

got me several compliments and I haven't owned it a month.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

ZM-73 said:


> I found using curved spring bars usually works. The problem was making sure the spring bars went in the right way. I would use a battery (or similar cylindrical shaped object) to push in the watch-end of the band to give it a curve. This made putting the spring bar easier. Of course this might not always work, depending on factors such as how short the lugs are and band material. I have an Aragon Divemaster (45mm, which looks like yours) with very short lugs. Straight bars were no good, so I used curved ones. This worked for me. Also, the lugs on my watch hang a bit low which helps. The strap here is nylon about 5mm thick at the lug ends.
> View attachment 15729787
> 
> WatchGuyCanada's watch has (I believe) the bottom part of the case between the lugs indented (see pic).
> ...


Hi ZM-73, thanks for the detailed reply and the photos, I have ordered some curved spring bars, once they arrive, I will post the results.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

crazyotterhound said:


> Just arrived today, Stella Felix, I like the blue tint to the AR coating:
> View attachment 15705499
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Back in stock and at a more reasonable price. Under $1000 from around $1200.


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## TimeForPhotos (Feb 28, 2021)

Hoffman Racing 40. It is just a meca-quartz but I love both the vintage look and good quality - sapphire crystal + ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Straton Daily Driver MKII (44mm). Arrived two days ago. Really liking it, despite QC issues. Bezel makers not cleaned properly after application. Though, easily cleaned them off myself.


----------



## aeroman5 (Jan 11, 2019)

Marloe Morar Beacon whilst book shopping


----------



## Straton (May 5, 2015)

ZM-73 said:


> Straton Daily Driver MKII (44mm). Arrived two days ago. Really liking it, despite QC issues. Bezel makers not cleaned properly after application (see bottom pic). Though, easily cleaned them off myself. Height is 14.3mm not 12.8 as advertised (a bit disappointing).
> View attachment 15737333
> 
> View attachment 15737334
> ...


Big apologies for the smudging! Please next time contact me - no customer should ever have to clean off anything, it should have never left that way and I would happily send a replacement. About the thickness this is my fault I copied and pasted the Classic Driver which is the 40mm Version specifications and that is 12.5mm thick. The Daily Driver should be 14mm according to the technical drawings. Thanks for the feedback appreciate the support. Regards Kyle


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Straton said:


> Big apologies for the smudging! Please next time contact me - no customer should ever have to clean off anything, it should have never left that way and I would happily send a replacement. About the thickness this is my fault I copied and pasted the Classic Driver which is the 40mm Version specifications and that is 12.5mm thick. The Daily Driver should be 14mm according to the technical drawings. Thanks for the feedback appreciate the support. Regards Kyle


Thank you.
REPLY


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Norqain Adventure Sport on cordura.


----------



## SuttoFL (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

SuttoFL said:


> View attachment 15737717


 Nice and clean.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Pongster said:


> thanks. Not sure what it has. Let me look it up. It's the DH 1970.
> 
> got me several compliments and I haven't owned it a month.


Finally got around to checking the on movement, it's an NH35.


----------



## Ultralinear (Mar 13, 2006)

BT1985 said:


> Deciding between these two from Halios for what to wear today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What rubber strap is on the watch with the bronze case?

I like the texture...


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Ultralinear said:


> What rubber strap is on the watch with the bronze case?
> 
> I like the texture...


It's from Barton Bands. I absolutely love it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Still with the Straton Daily Driver. Thanks to Kyle at Straton for his offer of help over the issue I had 🙏


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Still with the Straton Daily Driver. Thanks to Kyle at Straton for his offer of help over the issue I had 🙏
> View attachment 15738972


I had a Zodiac with a dial almost identical to that one.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> I had a Zodiac with a dial almost identical to that one.


It's certainly a good look. Yema chronographs looked great with this style.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15739738


She looks rugged.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

falcon4311 said:


> She looks rugged.


The Shark Diver case is one of my favourite of any watch I have owned.

It's beautifully made and designed, and as you say is very rugged, especially in bronze or brass.


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

I agree with the comment about the Shark Diver case!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

falcon4311 said:


> Finally got around to checking the on movement, it's an NH35.


yes it is. Checked as well. And it turns out i have four watches with NH35. This Dan Henry, a William Wood, a Klo & Co. and a San Martin.


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Lorier Neptune Series III


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Straton again.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yet again...


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Yet again...
> View attachment 15755423


I can't blame you!!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings M2 Blue Ring


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Nethuns Lava Bronze with Damaskus dial on a custom canvas strap. Lightly customized, heavily patinized.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

[BOBO] said:


> Nethuns Lava Bronze with Damaskus dial on a custom canvas strap. Lightly customized, heavily patinized.
> View attachment 15765300
> View attachment 15765301
> View attachment 15765302
> ...


Not that Mad Max would need to know the time but this would be what he would be wearing if he have a watch. Cool.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Long Island Watch


























Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Really cool dial.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

falcon4311 said:


> Not that Mad Max would need to know the time but this would be what he would be wearing if he have a watch. Cool.


Hehe 
Thanks!
That's pretty much what I was going for. Mad max or Pirate watch.

My way of achieving this look isn't all that good for the lume on the bezel, though. So I put a piece of 18k gold at 12 o'clock instead of the lume triangle when it fell off. I guess it should be plutonium or something similar for the real mad max feeling.


----------



## mpelleti (Oct 22, 2016)

View attachment 15765985
View attachment 15765985
Maratac large Pilot


----------



## mpelleti (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Armida


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

NTH Scorpene..........










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## hitekexec (Jun 20, 2020)

The dearly departed Kazimon brand


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)

ECA Denise on strapcode Hexad.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Flight Master FM-01A7


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

My turn.


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I see you @Vario


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Cool dial!


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Never saw the gunmetal hands in that shade before



Mediocre said:


> I see you @Vario
> 
> View attachment 15775009


----------



## arg0n (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Man Jason's watches are getting expensive I wish I kept all the Halios watches I had


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

H2O Orca.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine


----------



## Serengwalia (Mar 15, 2021)

Christopher Ward Regulator..... that is if you can call Christopher Ward a micro brand these days..... ?


----------



## aeroman5 (Jan 11, 2019)

A Marloe Morar Beacon. I try to limit myself to one watch per brand but with Marloe I always want more.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Literally just arrived from the U.S., so I'll be wearing it very soon..........










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## arg0n (Dec 28, 2012)

falcon4311 said:


> Man Jason's watches are getting expensive I wish I kept all the Halio watches I had


I think they're still great VFM. 
Don't forget you get a sweet bracelet and a nice clasp with on the fly adjustment.

I'd actually like him to move more upmarket. I'd be interested to see what he can come up with on a 1000-1500 watch. I'm sure it would be fantastic!

I've also got a Tropik B and a Seaforth and I'll most likely grab the Universa when that becomes available. So yea, I'm a fan of his offerings...

You can't beat the CS either, he sent me an extra SS buckle with my Fairwind and told me that it was a gift so I can use my Seaforth straps on the Fairwind. I thought that was pretty cool of him!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

My Rainer Nienaber - KS Date


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Ragl said:


> Literally just arrived from the U.S., so I'll be wearing it very soon..........
> 
> View attachment 15775709
> 
> ...


I love that dial.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Serengwalia said:


> Christopher Ward Regulator..... that is if you can call Christopher Ward a micro brand these days..... ?
> 
> View attachment 15775404


I love regulator watches. I should get one since mine are gone.


----------



## Lurkermclurkens (Dec 26, 2015)

Glencoe said:


> Nice one, been tempted by Vancouver Watch Co / Cobra a few times, especially their bronze models with the limited dial designs.
> 
> This guy wanted to stop by for a Visit to this thread...
> 
> View attachment 15468816


Love the look of this, what brand/model is this if you don't mind


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## arg0n (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Lince


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Lurkermclurkens said:


> Love the look of this, what brand/model is this if you don't mind


Nice play on words. A buddy of mine has a couple Visitor watches. I really like how unique they are.


----------



## chronotree (Mar 19, 2021)

Lorier Neptune V3! A (gilt) beauty.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

[Currently wearing the Dan Henry 1970.


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

Lurkermclurkens said:


> Love the look of this, what brand/model is this if you don't mind


Thank you. It is a Visitor Vale Park Officer.


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Serengwalia (Mar 15, 2021)

Azimuth Bombardier 04-mil


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Daily Driver on a new strap.


----------



## Serengwalia (Mar 15, 2021)

TC-9 Titanium Pilot Skeleton..... i didn't like skeleton movements, but this makes me smile.


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Android Mantis


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Does Farer still count as a micro? 🤔
Not so sure anymore.


----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)

This also doubles as a defense tool...


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Gman_VI said:


> This also doubles as a defense tool...
> View attachment 15802241


Yup, that would put a dent in someone's forehead. ?


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Lince


----------



## Serengwalia (Mar 15, 2021)

Florjin 3


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## killingprod (Sep 19, 2019)

Collins Sonar


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm a sucker for blue dials.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

killingprod said:


> Collins Sonar
> 
> View attachment 15812679


Nice, reminds me of a Sinn.


----------



## killingprod (Sep 19, 2019)

Surprisingly i do not see much Zelos here


----------



## spurs90 (May 19, 2020)

Vario Empire


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

killingprod said:


> Surprisingly i do not see much Zelos here


I agree, there have only been 2 or 3.


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MWW Morgan


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> MWW Morgan
> View attachment 15817848


I believe I've said it before, I like your taste in watches.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> I believe I've said it before, I like your taste in watches.


Thanks, got some cool watches yourself.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Ctom2 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

Vaer C3


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Straton Daily Driver


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Aquadive


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Back to this guy, I haven't worn it in some time.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Lew & Huey Cerberus


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Serengwalia (Mar 15, 2021)

TC - 9 Depth Charge; arrived yesterday


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Serengwalia said:


> TC - 9 Depth Charge; arrived yesterday
> 
> View attachment 15826486
> View attachment 15826486


Is the sandwich dial lumed?


----------



## Serengwalia (Mar 15, 2021)

falcon4311 said:


> Is the sandwich dial lumed?


Yes it is, very bright on charging up with a uv torch, fades pretty quickly from its peak but remains visible through the night. (based on having had it for 1 night !)


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

boutsk said:


>


What a beast!! Love it...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Crescent Watches (Feb 5, 2021)

Does Nomos count?


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Crescent Watches said:


> Does Nomos count?
> View attachment 15828311


I think it would.


----------



## Abgul (Oct 24, 2020)

I've got a furlan marri watch coming that looks to be pretty nice.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Crescent Watches said:


> Does Nomos count?
> View attachment 15828311


If Nomos counts as a micro, we might as well appreciate these fine microbrand watches as well. 🙄


----------



## Onebrokecollector (Jul 26, 2020)

Spinnaker


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Crepas


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine 
















A38-01BL9


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Its a quartz kind of day. My Canuck watch.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> If Nomos counts as a micro, we might as well appreciate these fine microbrand watches as well. ?
> 
> View attachment 15828467
> 
> ...


?????????????????????????? Someone pee in your corn flakes?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

falcon4311 said:


> ?????????????????????????? Someone pee in your cork flakes?


My corn flakes are just fine, bud.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> My corn flakes are just fine, bud.


----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Classic


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

falcon4311 said:


> I think it would.


No way in heck nomos is a microbrand


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

This looks great!



volgofmr said:


> View attachment 15815692


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

DEKLA Turbulenz


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

H & H again


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Flight Master








FM-01A7


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Not sure if this qualifies as a micro brand. Silverwood are made by wristwatchSkiutte on Etsy.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, that is unique, I like unique.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

ZM-73 said:


> Not sure if this qualifies as a micro brand. Silverwood are made by wristwatchSkiutte on Etsy.
> View attachment 15854667
> 
> View attachment 15854668


Made from vintage cases?
I like it! I have a vintage Benrus jump hour. I'll check out this Etsy seller.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tempusfugit123 (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm wearing my Egard Bermuda Skeleton watch. It's pretty cool, completely engraved bracelet and all!

I wish I could post pics to my computer from my phone but they aren't cooperating.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Silverwood


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

That's a great looking watch


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Zama said:


> No way in heck nomos is a microbrand


Yup. They make in-house movements, they sell tens of thousands of watches per year, and they're widely available at online and in-person watch retailers. Definitely not a micro at that scale. They're one of the largest German watch manufacturers.


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Boldr Venture blue dial


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15857776


Great looking watch!!


----------



## Tomc1944 (Sep 21, 2009)

SWCUSA Diver II.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Tomc1944 said:


> SWCUSA Diver II.
> View attachment 15858386


Nice, I really like the hand set and the bezel.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Melbourne Fitzroy Automatic


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Classic


----------



## T-Freak (Oct 13, 2016)

Marc & Sons is a Bavarian watch manufacturer (founded in 2006) located near Munich in Germany. They have launched a new line of watches called "Sport Professional" a few days ago. The watches are very high quality and lovingly crafted, they use Swiss-made mechanical automatic movements. Different design variants are available.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15861258


Beautiful 😍


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

T-Freak said:


> Marc & Sons is a Bavarian watch manufacturer (founded in 2006) located near Munich in Germany. They have launched a new line of watches called "Sport Professional" a few days ago. The watches are very high quality and lovingly crafted, they use Swiss-made mechanical automatic movements. Different design variants are available.


I've owned their watches and agree, very well made. I sure like the model you have.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## da3dalus (Oct 25, 2012)

T-Freak said:


> Marc & Sons is a Bavarian watch manufacturer (founded in 2006) located near Munich in Germany. They have launched a new line of watches called "Sport Professional" a few days ago. The watches are very high quality and lovingly crafted, they use Swiss-made mechanical automatic movements. Different design variants are available.


That thing is gorgeous!


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

Traska Freediver II


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

UTS...built by a guy with a CNC machine in his basement


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Orsoni said:


> UTS...built by a guy with a CNC machine in his basement
> 
> View attachment 15864078


Nice!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

H & H


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Not sure if CW is still considered a micro but it is a limited edition.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Straton Daily Driver MKII


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

Helm Vanuatu


----------



## CyrusV22 (Sep 30, 2020)

DRZ 03 Fumé 💭


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

CyrusV22 said:


> DRZ 03 Fumé ?
> View attachment 15877718


Great looking watch!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pdxbmw (Jul 19, 2018)

The only micro brand I own.


----------



## walt hamm (Nov 25, 2011)

My Hoffman Reverse Panda Seiko VK63. 40mm, screw down crown, sapphire crystal.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

walt hamm said:


> My Hoffman Reverse Panda Seiko VK63. 40mm, screw down crown, sapphire crystal.


That sure looks like that Hamilton Pan Europe. Good looking watch.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

Its finally here!


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

A few more since they're not exactly a household name.

On the OE beads of rice:















The amazing smoked mother of pearl dial:








The lumed crown:








40mm 316 case
drilled lugs
Miyota 9039
boxed sapphire
sapphire lumed bezel insert
Comes in a canvas watch roll with the bracelet, a super nice NATO and grey leather strap as well as a nice sized screw driver for the bracelet links all inside a bamboo box.

I'm pretty smitten with it to be honest.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Twowheelsandwatches said:


> A few more since they're not exactly a household name.
> 
> On the OE beads of rice:
> View attachment 15886384
> ...


I remember seeing it sell out rather quick on Kickstarter. That lumed crown is a nice touch. How does it wear overall?


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

Saswatch said:


> I remember seeing it sell out rather quick on Kickstarter. That lumed crown is a nice touch. How does it wear overall?


It fits very nicely! The finishing is and case brushing is beautiful, the chapter ring color fade to the case edge is pretty neat with the way that it ties into the boxed sapphire. Overall, I'm absolutely head over heels for it.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

My first diver/super-compressor.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS Irukandji


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Another blue diver, RLG Atlanticus


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Another blue diver, RLG Atlanticus
> View attachment 15894002
> 
> View attachment 15894003
> ...


Cool strap once again. Where did you get it? The watch is also a looker.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

TheBearded said:


> View attachment 15894811


 I sure like this brand and their offerings.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

falcon4311 said:


> I sure like this brand and their offerings.


Classify me as a definite fanboy of NTH. Got that Azores yesterday. Making it a total of five from them. @docvail ain't everybody's cuppa tea, but he's a good dude who is knowledgeable about his business and takes care of his customers.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

ENZO XL Gauge..
He made 2... this one and another one all Polished..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> Cool strap once again. Where did you get it? The watch is also a looker.


Thanks. The strap is an OEM from a Balticus Bronze Wave.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)

During the day this one , at night the other


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

CREPAS


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Ares.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

KANESTER said:


> Ares.
> View attachment 15899685


This guy reminds me of a watch but I can't remember what it is, that's what happens when you are old as dirt. I really like it.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Micro. In a sense.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Does this count as micro?


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Does #1 of a 15 watch run count as micro?


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Does #1 of a 15 watch run count as micro?
> 
> View attachment 15902677


Dayam, that is so sweet! Love it.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Tisell from Korea.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Silverwood


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Charliejadk (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm still rocking an Aragon Regeneron T-100.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Its a quartz day.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Classic


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Haigh & Hastings Classic
> View attachment 15932182
> 
> View attachment 15932183


I'm a big fan of sunray dials, especially in blue.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Another blue sunray dial, MAS Irukandji


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ChronoB said:


> View attachment 15945236


I almost landed a compressor made by Nodus, how do you like it?


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)

falcon4311 said:


> I almost landed a compressor made by Nodus, how do you like it?


You can read a review I did of it here: Nodus Contrail II, Initial Impressions
I remain very happy with it. I think design, finishing, and build quality are all top notch for the price point. I've thought about selling it simply because it doesn't get a lot of wrist time, but I'm reluctant to do that because of how much I like it.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ChronoB said:


> You can read a review I did of it here: Nodus Contrail II, Initial Impressions
> I remain very happy with it. I think design, finishing, and build quality are all top notch for the price point. I've thought about selling it simply because it doesn't get a lot of wrist time, but I'm reluctant to do that because of how much I like it.


Great review!!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Straton Daily Driver MKII 
















44mm version


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Schofield Signalman


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor riding on a BC strap. Great combo for hosing the dog down this afternoon.


----------



## bean2k78 (Apr 3, 2016)

Always a fan of Bernhardt watches


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Moto Koure


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Moto Koure
> View attachment 15958858


You always have the coolest straps.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> You always have the coolest straps.


Very kind of you to say. Though in this case the strap is OEM, but still cool!


----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

A snap from earlier this morning


----------



## Sherlocked (Apr 13, 2018)

Dan Henry 1964


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Sherlocked said:


> Dan Henry 1964
> View attachment 15959640


I have to get another DH, I sure like their watches.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

dfwcowboy said:


>


Sweet!!


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

I am actually wearing a Tribus Liverpool champions quartz chrono.


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## M.I. (Jan 29, 2021)

Not sure where Bremont stands on this. I mean they aren't as old as the most common lux watch brands and only have one boutique in the U.S. and they produce in small numbers&#8230;some retailers are starting to carry their watches so I suppose they are becoming more popular and stepping out of the micro brand scene. Anyways here is mine just incase some consider it a micro brand


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

2 days in. Really enjoying the S(m)U(r)F!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Elmero said:


> 2 days in. Really enjoying the S(m)U(r)F!


That's a unique dial color.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

It's a gloomy, rainy day here in Dallas. But, after a two month wait, this bad boy just showed up to my door!






























Could not be happier!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

TheBearded said:


> It's a gloomy, rainy day here in Dallas. But, after a two month wait, this bad boy just showed up to my door!
> View attachment 15974403
> View attachment 15974404
> View attachment 15974405
> ...


Looks good. I'd take your rain any day of the week. We have been hovering around 100 degrees for a while now, thank God the temps have dropped. Its only going to 88 today but we need rain. The province next to me went through horrible temps, like 49 degrees Celsius, or 120 Fahrenheit. One town literally burst into flames. The entire town is gone.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/bc-wildfires-lytton-july-1-2021-1.6087311


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

falcon4311 said:


> Looks good. I'd take your rain any day of the week. We have been hovering around 100 degrees for a while now, thank God the temps have dropped. Its only going to 88 today but we need rain. The province next to me went through horrible temps, like 49 degrees Celsius, or 120 Fahrenheit. One town literally burst into flames. The entire town is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/bc-wildfires-lytton-july-1-2021-1.6087311


I do feel bad for y'all experiencing this record breaking heat. It's the inverse to what we dealt with here in February with crazy snow fall, freezing temps and power outages.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Anicorn










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"facts don't change opinions, influencers do"


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

TheBearded said:


> I do feel bad for y'all experiencing this record breaking heat. It's the inverse to what we dealt with here in February with crazy snow fall, freezing temps and power outages.


Ya, I recall seeing that on the news, I felt for you guys. It sure wreaked havoc on your state. The ones I feel for are the people missing family members in the fires. This is a small farming community which is very tight knit, this will be devastating to all that lived there. We also had many sudden deaths related to the heat wave...no matter how you slice it, 120 degrees is dangerous.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

TheBearded said:


> I do feel bad for y'all experiencing this record breaking heat. It's the inverse to what we dealt with here in February with crazy snow fall, freezing temps and power outages.


This is the before and after of the fire in Lytton, it came in so fast people were racing out of town.









Before and after: Photos show impact of still-burning Lytton, B.C., fire


A photo posted by B.C. firefighters shows the impact so far of a fire tearing through the small village of Lytton.




bc.ctvnews.ca





These are tourism pics of the village, it was a beautiful little spot in BC.



lytton bc tourism - Google Search


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

falcon4311 said:


> This is the before and after of the fire in Lytton, it came in so fast people were racing out of town.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy sh*t.
I really don't know what else to say to that. That village was devastated.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

TheBearded said:


> Holy sh*t.
> I really don't know what else to say to that. That village was devastated.


Yup, and they still have a couple people missing.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## valleybrook66 (Feb 16, 2016)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 15975436


Well....how do you like the retromatic? A lot of watch for the price?


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

valleybrook66 said:


> Well....how do you like the retromatic? A lot of watch for the price?


Absolutely. I am really enjoying this one. Very 70's look and I was pleased that the dimensions were indeed smaller than what is often perceived in wrist shots. Overall a nice compact piece and the bracelet too is quite comfortable.


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Ideapixel Watch..
Uses a Swiss Unitas Movement..Made of Brass..
Only 2 made according to my information..


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 15975436


I like it, love the dial.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

K


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Ochs und Junior


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

DaleEArnold said:


> Ideapixel Watch..
> Uses a Swiss Unitas Movement..Made of Brass..
> Only 2 made according to my information..


That's a self defence weapon.


ZM-73 said:


> Balticus
> View attachment 15977592





ZM-73 said:


> Balticus
> View attachment 15977592


I love compressors. I had an Alpina that I regret selling.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Kemmner tonneau

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Been wearing this one while traveling all week.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> I love compressors. I had an Alpina that I regret selling.


A Seastrong? Definitely gives a dive watch a more sleeker look.


----------



## Othman1 (Jun 25, 2020)

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 15468920


What watch is this???


----------



## Othman1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Ragl said:


> Direnzo Blood Moon....................
> 
> View attachment 15492696
> 
> ...


I love this watch, I have the same one.


----------



## Othman1 (Jun 25, 2020)

falcon4311 said:


> I've never been adverse to the brand name being on the dial but with my Rolex's I found the text on the dial overkill. Now that's a brand that has to rid their watches of a lot of the wording on their dials. Case in point.


Rolex is not a microbrand.


----------



## Othman1 (Jun 25, 2020)

Crabman1972 said:


> What a range of designs! Had it not been for microbrands, I think the watch landscape for affordable watches if good quality would be bare and expensive, and boring.
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


I love microbrands.


----------



## Othman1 (Jun 25, 2020)

My Lorier Gemini....


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Othman1 said:


> Rolex is not a microbrand.


I never said it was, we were chatting about busy dials.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS Irukandji
















Like the quality of this one, so made a pledge on Kickstarter for their Arcticus field watch.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> MAS Irukandji
> View attachment 15981205
> 
> View attachment 15981206
> ...


I love those dials and the handsets.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> I love those dials and the handsets.


I really like the sandwich dials and I think the hands are just the right length. Very close to reaching their goal 🤞


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

G. A. W.


----------



## Crescent Watches (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

S.U.F


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Classic


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Funky new arrival










I really wanted the Fastback GT in Gulf blue but, now that I have the orange one, it's not so bad and maybe a bit more fashionable than Gulf blue which appeals mostly to petrolsexuals


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Orsoni said:


> Funky new arrival
> 
> View attachment 15989130
> 
> ...


I like it.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Elmero said:


> G. A. W.


 That is sweet! I love the design.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vario 1918 Trench Watch arrived yesterday.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

Dryden Pathfinder


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)

Straton Tourer GMT


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Orsoni said:


> Funky new arrival
> 
> View attachment 15989130
> 
> ...


What is the brand name good Sir? I couldn't find it on my own.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

falcon4311 said:


> What is the brand name good Sir? I couldn't find it on my own.


I apologize. I should have specified the brand.

It's a Gorilla Fastback

I think the dial is supposed to recall a car speedometer from the 1970s. I'm not completely sold on the design, especially the funky pendulum type appendage opposite the hour hand. I'm not sure what they were aiming for there. Maybe it's meant to be a signature feature/quirk? I like the skeletonized minute hand.

Winding the Miyota 8215 feels like crunching sand but, it's keeping good time so far so, fingers crossed.

I took the plunge because I like the case design and use of different materials even if it is for show. The straps appear to be orange rubber with a black textile top layer and come pre-curved.










I've never had a watch strap like that where it hugs the wrist from the get go so, I think it's cool. Fortunately, I have a 7-3/4" wrist so, I just barely manage to support its 44mm girth.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

I have one watch I rarely wear to work. And one I refuse to wear to work. But, it's the weekend. So the new Tourby is back and in no danger of damage from the tools of the trade.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Orsoni said:


> I apologize. I should have specified the brand.
> 
> It's a Gorilla Fastback
> 
> ...


No need to apologize. Thanks for the link, they have some pretty funky designs. I also appreciate your feedback on it.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vario again


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

sleepyhead123 said:


>


Wow! One in the wild! It looks very nice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

sleepyhead123 said:


>


I just love this watch. I'm seriously contemplating this one.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Dailos - The Waveform










Now I've switched to my newly arrived MMI Turret.










M


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

sliderule3_14 said:


> Wow! One in the wild! It looks very nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here's a more rare one in captivity.











falcon4311 said:


> I just love this watch. I'm seriously contemplating this one.


There's no better finishing than Minase at <10k.


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

GSD 3A


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

The Vero "North Coast", built in Portland, Oregon:


----------



## arg0n (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Here's a more rare one in captivity.
> 
> View attachment 15993956
> 
> ...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Military Frogman


----------



## beybibap (Jul 30, 2019)

I had this midnight DAILOS waveform on the original grey ceramic bezel insert. I replaced it with this blue and lumed ceramic bezel insert I purchased as an add on. It was hard to remove the bezel insert ( I even nicked the bezel edge ) until the " grip solvent" method from the YT video of Marc from Long Island/Islander watches helped me finally remove the bezel insert.

It looks great on this blue ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

DiRenzo Mondial on the wrist today -


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

wschofield3 said:


> DiRenzo Mondial on the wrist today -
> 
> View attachment 15999295


Good looking watch.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Evening switcheroo. Had to reset the hour subdial hand. Now it's a keeper.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Nodus Sector Field









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

I have to wear my work


----------



## Peeha (Aug 28, 2020)

Arrived yesterday, Zelos SF40 Crystallised Ti. 
Haven't taken it off since.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

watchmenottv said:


> View attachment 16010719
> View attachment 16010721


Love the dial.


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

Horloscaphe Fluide 1000m dive watch


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)

falcon4311 said:


> Love the dial.


Thanks, that Sunray dial is what attracted me to the watch.


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HELBERG CH1 MOKUME GANE


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Brew


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vario


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)

New Strap


----------



## RickHoliday (May 26, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

dwlighting said:


> MERCER LEXINGTON!
> 
> View attachment 15469028





dwlighting said:


> MERCER LEXINGTON!
> 
> View attachment 15469028


Plus one on the Mercer Lexington! Here's mine on a strapcode Super J bracelet!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)

Gemini ♊ today


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's unique. Is it all carbon fiber?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

A quartz day today.


----------



## r.bartlett (Jul 25, 2021)

waiting to clear customs.. Can ta







ke months here sadly)


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Got bored. Swapped bracelets.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hoffman Racing 40 today


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT #GMT







*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Straton Daily Driver


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vario


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)




----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Silverwood jump hour


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema Meangraf Super R70 on a Piero Magli bracelet.


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

Speedbird. Don’t know how to post a photo.


----------



## billgerr (Jan 24, 2016)

Sent from my Motorola StarTac 7797 using Tapatalk.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

neilwatch said:


> Speedbird. Don't know how to post a photo.


You can upload pics to this website and its free.



http://imgur.com/kVjJq8R


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Yema Meangraf Super R70 on a Piero Magli bracelet.
> View attachment 16062537
> 
> View attachment 16062538


Cool bracelet.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Click on image symbol.








Drag picture into upload box.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> Cool bracelet.


Thanks. I think it really goes well with the watch.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Thanks. I think it really goes well with the watch.


Absolutely it does.


----------



## neilwatch (Jan 8, 2013)

falcon4311 said:


> You can upload pics to this website and its free.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/kVjJq8R


Thanks!!!


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Beautiful blue dial. Just saying I'm going to pick one of these up someday and I have to get on that.


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Oak & Oscar


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Halios Universa


----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)

Ocean Diver Day-Date, circa 2009, #192... Second owner.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema Meangraf


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Yema Meangraf
> View attachment 16065050


That watch is just too ugly for anyone but me to wear. I think you should fire it off in the mail.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> That watch is just too ugly for anyone but me to wear. I think you should fire it off in the mail.


Sorry, but I really like ugly watches


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

watchmenottv said:


> View attachment 16070744


They sure make a good looking watch.


----------



## Serengwalia (Mar 15, 2021)

Vario Trench Watch in 37mm brass


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

Just got on the NTH train yesterday- first micro brand for me. Really nice watch!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctom2 (Jan 6, 2017)

watchmenottv said:


> View attachment 16070744


Wow! I think I want one. Nice!


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)

Ctom2 said:


> Wow! I think I want one. Nice!


Nothing but good things to say about the brand. Very glad with the watch. This was a Worn and Wound special edition , 1of88


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Post error


----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)

Day one of ownership.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

R_P_C said:


> View attachment 16073338
> 
> Day one of ownership.


They make a tough watch.


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Does a project watch count as a microbrand?

This beautiful Orthos Commander 300 for today.

Wrist roll: August 22, 2021: #orthos #commander300 #divewatch #automatic #nodatewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Resco Manus


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

My Rainer Nienaber


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vario


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## SaintWoody19 (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Gorilla Fastback

Fun watch...doesn't take itself too seriously


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

naganaga said:


> Does a project watch count as a microbrand?
> 
> This beautiful Orthos Commander 300 for today.
> 
> ...


It does if you are wearing it


----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Werenback Leonov right now.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Still wearing my Rainer Nienaber.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Formex


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

sdiver68 said:


> Formex
> 
> View attachment 16090286


I love that watch.


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

Assuming CW is still considered a Micro&#8230;









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Both inbound in the last week and micro -smitten 😎


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

ffritz said:


> Werenback Leonov right now.
> 
> View attachment 16089390


That is tight!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Boldr venture today. My first micro brand.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)

Newmark 6BB reissue


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## atcq (Feb 1, 2017)

sdiver68 said:


> Formex
> 
> View attachment 16090286


Joining you with mine


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Technically Gallet is a microbrand now. In fact it makes the above look like Rolex and Seiko.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

d. (David) freemont. Watch maker, small watch builder. Flying enthusiast. This, a nod to Steve Fossett.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

It's been a one watch affair today with the Lorier GMT.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Classic


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

Winfield MT1


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Not decided yet But it will be a Dekla Turbulenz😆


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

StufflerMike said:


> Not decided yet But it will be a Dekla Turbulenz😆
> 
> View attachment 16102652


I've built one of these out on the Dekla site at least a dozen times and have yet to go any further than that....


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Atticus Icarus









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## raggaeluv (Jun 1, 2021)

Can't beat the Halios


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

Yesterday.......no watch yet today (slept in as it's Saturday).


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

DH 1970


----------



## TheoTheQ (Aug 14, 2017)

Saswatch said:


> DH 1970
> View attachment 16115207


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgh! The bezels not at 12:00!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Saswatch said:


> DH 1970
> View attachment 16115207


How could you??? lol


----------



## tortugoala (Jun 15, 2018)

RZE Endeavour Blackout


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Islander! Not current pic, but same strap today!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Straton Daily Driver MKII


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Ochs und Junior


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16126434


Very nice looking watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GregStevensDesign GSD3A


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> GregStevensDesign GSD3A


Where the hell have you been? Did you unfollow me on FB? I never see your posts.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

falcon4311 said:


> Where the hell have you been? Did you unfollow me on FB? I never see your posts.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> Where the hell have you been? Did you unfollow me on FB? I never see your posts.


No  I love you too much. Interesting though I can't seem to find you. 
My account got hacked months back and I started getting a bunch of crap messages and notifications so it turned those off but haven't unfriended anyone. Odd. 
I tried sending you an email. If you don't get it send me a PM here.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> No  I love you too much. Interesting though I can't seem to find you.
> My account got hacked months back and I started getting a bunch of crap messages and notifications so it turned those off but haven't unfriended anyone. Odd.
> I tried sending you an email. If you don't get it send me a PM here.


I got your email bud. Now we have to figure out FB. I can see you but it doesn't show us as being friends.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

I think this a micro!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> No  I love you too much. Interesting though I can't seem to find you.
> My account got hacked months back and I started getting a bunch of crap messages and notifications so it turned those off but haven't unfriended anyone. Odd.
> I tried sending you an email. If you don't get it send me a PM here.


Okay, it gets stranger. I can't add you as a friend and I can't message you which means as of right now we aren't friends. Did you want to try sending me a friend request?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

JLittle said:


> View attachment 16126616


Just got an ISL-35 today. These Islanders are awesome!


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

ApostatePipe said:


> Just got an ISL-35 today. These Islanders are awesome!


Congrats! Yes, Marc makes some nice watches!

The one I posted, my wife bought for me the day it came out. It showed up two days later and two days before my bday.


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Xemex


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

JLittle said:


> Congrats! Yes, Marc makes some nice watches!
> 
> The one I posted, my wife bought for me the day it came out. It showed up two days later and two days before my bday.


And he is one hell of a nice guy.


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

falcon4311 said:


> And he is one hell of a nice guy.


He's answered multiple questions of mine and he's been extremely gracious. Definitely one of the gems in the watch industry.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Carnegie to start the weekend


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Carnegie to start the weekend


That's a looker, Brice.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Seriously (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Traska Commuter


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa Treasure Seeker today


Damn, my Scurfa didn't have a cool dial like that one.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thewatchidiot said:


>


Congratulations 
It looks awesome


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

UTS 1000M


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Gruppo Ardito


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hemel Air League


----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

NTH Amphion Commando. I swapped the bezel insert to a Kiger Red Ronin version.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Elmero said:


> Gruppo Ardito


Man is that a cool watch.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

falcon4311 said:


> Man is that a cool watch.


Thanks, bruv! I really like it.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Marloe Morar Sands


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Day 4 with the AnOrdain Model1 
Loving it



















I can't believe I'm wearing a 38mm watch


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven this evening


----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)

Earlier in the day. Alexander Shorokhoff.


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Brillier.


----------



## Zee80 (May 9, 2018)

This thread has been an eye-opener. I had no idea there were so many sweet microbrands out there.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm not sure if Farer is still a micro brand? They seem to offer up quite a few different models.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

Christopher Ward C3 Grand Tourer (2021)


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Its a quartz day today.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bausele Airfield Hercules. made to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the RAAF (Royal Australian Air Force).


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Just put the Oak and Oscar on this new strap. Does this color combo work?


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

My Rainer Nienaber.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Olyeller68 said:


> When was it ever a question of need?


Love it! So much that I got mine a few weeks ago... and haven't taken it off since (except to sleep).










It's a cool watch, eh?


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

My Pouying field watch, which has amazing lume.


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

Lime shot.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Racer88 said:


> Love it! So much that I got mine a few weeks ago... and haven't taken it off since (except to sleep).
> 
> View attachment 16150353
> 
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Racer88 said:


> Love it! So much that I got mine a few weeks ago... and haven't taken it off since (except to sleep).
> 
> View attachment 16150353
> 
> ...


I’ve had mine a little over a week, and yeah, very cool watch!

I like squares and this one is very well done!




When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

Today it’s my Vario 1918 trench.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

My new VAPAUS VORCUT Atomic arrived yesterday so I’m wearing that today!


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

tommy_boy said:


> View attachment 16152010


Nice!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

These two micro today


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> These two micro today



Love the blue dial buddy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> Love the blue dial buddy.


Thanks Don 
Glad to have added a fresh pastel dial to the rotation


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

RZE Ti goodness.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

A SarpanevaUhrenFabrik.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Snaggletooth said:


> RZE Ti goodness.
> View attachment 16152774
> View attachment 16152936


Love the RZE  and your photo collage.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sleepyhead123 said:


> A SarpanevaUhrenFabrik.
> 
> View attachment 16152963


Very nice. Love this variant. I got to try the blue one on


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Raven Airfield this morning 
It looks great on the DrunkArtStraps OD canvas imo
Steve makes a solid watch and this new model is no exception 
















USA


----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

Love the look of the New Zealand abalone dial on my Aragon ‘Caprice Pilot Mechanical - 3600 44mm’.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vario Trench Watch


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Gigandet AOPA chrono


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

sleepyhead123 said:


> View attachment 16157904



Okay, that is cool!!


----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

Today it’s the turn of my Aquacy ‘1769 Hei Matau’ 300 metres dive watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Cronos Sea Dweller


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16158989
> View attachment 16158991



Man that watch really works for me. I love the dial.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Back from vacation. Back to work with the Hemel Air League.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

K42 said:


> Back from vacation. Back to work with the Hemel Air League.



Me likey...


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Making my way through the watch box with the Islander.


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16126434


I’ve been eyeing these for a little while. How do they wear in terms of their size? Do you think it wears like a 40.5 or a little smaller because of the short lugs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

ZM-73 said:


> Vario Trench Watch
> View attachment 16157838


How do like the Bund strap?


----------



## MattSmith (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bill M. said:


> How do like the Bund strap?


Liking it very much, I find it quite comfortable. The only caveat is the strap could have bee slightly longer. I have a 7¼ inch wrist and use the second last hole. But, this wouldn't stop me buying one for another watch if I needed one.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Kentex Landman


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

MattSmith said:


>



Good looking watch, nice shot!


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

ZM-73 said:


> Liking it very much, I find it quite comfortable. The only caveat is the strap could have bee slightly longer. I have a 7¼ inch wrist and use the second last hole. But, this wouldn't stop me buying one for another watch if I needed one.


Thanks, I just ordered one, hope it works for me, I have a 7.5” wrist


----------



## MattSmith (Oct 6, 2021)

falcon4311 said:


> Good looking watch, nice shot!


Thanks Man,
A lot of little nice touches went into this New Zealand born Micro. The cellphone cameras are getting a bit crazy on allowing a nice pic.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16158989
> View attachment 16158991


How's that bracelet ? Thinking about pulling the trigger on the green model.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bill M. said:


> Thanks, I just ordered one, hope it works for me, I have a 7.5” wrist


Here's a wrist shot


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

829maxx said:


> I’ve been eyeing these for a little while. How do they wear in terms of their size? Do you think it wears like a 40.5 or a little smaller because of the short lugs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A little smaller. It wears nice, very lightweight.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> View attachment 16162097
> 
> 
> How's that bracelet ? Thinking about pulling the trigger on the green model.


Lightweight, good looking, comfortable and easy to resize. Clasp is a little basic, being upgraded to a push-button model soon - not a show stopper, but I’d hold out for that. Feels lovely in the hand.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

This one today


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> Lightweight, good looking, comfortable and easy to resize. Clasp is a little basic, being upgraded to a push-button model soon - not a show stopper, but I’d hold out for that. Feels lovely in the hand.


Any idea as to when this might happen? I really am feeling this watch in green (which is up for preorder); are the new preorder versions with push-button clasps?


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Undone Tropical on a Rios 1931 Omega style deployment strap…a lot a look for the money!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The gorgeous AnOrdain Model 1 wirh Teal enamel dial today


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Any idea as to when this might happen? I really am feeling this watch in green (which is up for preorder); are the new preorder versions with push-button clasps?











Best Titanium watch for under $500?


I would have said an Seiko Samurai Titanium (SBDA01), but they do not make these anymore...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Gusguzman (Jul 16, 2015)

Hamilton, good everyday beat up and look good


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Lorier GMT


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Recently released Marchand with V54 mecaquartz









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase last night but, still on the wrist


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Junkers 6848-1


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Titanium


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne Titanium



So you still enjoying the SUV, Brice?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> So you still enjoying the SUV, Brice?


Yea. This was a good compromise for me given I still needed the space but wanted some sport. Ideally I’d be driving a 911


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

NTH Antilles


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

My Phoibos Eagle Ray arrived just in time to match the fall colors!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

MAD777 said:


> My Phoibos Eagle Ray arrived just in time to match the fall colors!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your bracelet looks a little long...lol


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## wwwryan (May 2, 2020)

Weiss Standard Field 38mm in white. So simple, so versatile.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vario trench watch


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema Meangraf 








Super R70


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Yema Meangraf
> View attachment 16188639
> 
> Super R70



Nice!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> Nice!


Thanks, it's a great piece.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Direnzo DRZ-04 Mondial


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)

Traska Freediver🤿


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Strond DC3 MKII


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Vaer D5 Tropic


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Astor & Banks…made in Chicago, USA…


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bausele


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Dietrich TC-1


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Man, I haven't seen one of those in a while. Nice diver...


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Farer Hudson


----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

My DETOMASO ‘Firenze II’ chronograph with tachymeter and world time bezel.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

UTS


----------



## Bovet_collector (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)

Dan 1963 👨‍✈️


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Angular Momentum - Clocktower.


----------



## Jrbergstrom (Nov 4, 2012)

No pics but I’m rocking a Boschett Cave Dweller. It was my first “grail” watch.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)

Polar Baby Dreadnought


----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16183784


Shetland?


----------



## RickHoliday (May 26, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

m_may said:


> Shetland?


👍🏻


----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)

Olyeller68 said:


> When was it ever a question of need?


Sweet watch. Not sure I’d categorize Alpina as a micro brand. They’re well established (Alpina was trademarked in 1901) and are/used to be quite popular in Europe, with estimated sales of $10M according to Dun and Bradstreet.


----------



## davespc (Jan 13, 2021)

Just got the Kudoke 1. Bought it online and it's even more gorgeous in person.
I'm thrilled!!


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

rkny said:


> Sweet watch. Not sure I’d categorize Alpina as a micro brand. They’re well established (Alpina was trademarked in 1901) and are/used to be quite popular in Europe, with estimated sales of $10M according to Dun and Bradstreet.


Right you are, I absentmindedly posted here as if I was posting in one of the WRUW threads, my mistake.

Perhaps this one is more appropriate for this thread. 













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)

Wolbrook World Time Mecaquartz.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

A macro watch from a micro brand.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Brew HP-1


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## roadcykler (Apr 6, 2011)

I just happen to be wearing my Solas Starlight like the one pictured except I put it on a Forstner "beads of rice" bracelet.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

sleepyhead123 said:


> A macro watch from a micro brand.
> 
> View attachment 16213610
> View attachment 16213613



Gorgeous, I really like this brands offerings.


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Just received this today, and I really like it...Geckota C-04...


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Rainer Nienaber - King Size Date.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Schofield BB2.


----------



## Bovet_collector (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I like this one a lot and am a fan of that racing green dial


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like this one a lot and am a fan of that racing green dial


lol


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lenvino Lecronos


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZE Endeavour on their tropic. I like it much better on this strap than the titanium bracelet


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ZM-73 said:


> Lenvino Lecronos
> View attachment 16219397


That is the same Hangzhou movement in my Sturhling Zephyr. Cool watch.

Edit - I’m wrong. Seiko NH35 it is. That surprises. Cool watch.


----------



## zombywoof917 (Oct 25, 2021)

Baltic Aquascaphe going strong !!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> That is the same Hangzhou movement in my Sturhling Zephyr. Cool watch.


Thank you. This one has NH35A movement. Though, my Panzera Arado Spirit has Hangzhou 2BAO movement.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ZM-73 said:


> Thank you. This one has NH35A movement. Though, my Panzera Arado Spirit has Hangzhou 2BAO movement.


I looked the watch up, edited my comment, and see you graciously had already tried to tell me.

I think the NH35 is a great movement to have in a watch like this. 

I’m going to buy a Lenvino, but not sure which one yet. Are there any promo codes anymore?


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

Scurfa Diver One Titanium
if you consider them to be a micro brand....


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> I looked the watch up, edited my comment, and see you graciously had already tried to tell me.
> I think the NH35 is a great movement to have in a watch like this.
> I’m going to buy a Lenvino, but not sure which one yet. Are there any promo codes anymore?


I've never seen a promo code for them, but they have had sales. In fact they had one just after I bought the Lecronos


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The Circula SuperSport came in yesterday. A lot of interesting features in just one watch.


----------



## jacgul (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

The Wayfinder Automatic. Love the lume.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema Meangraf


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## machacao (Nov 20, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> I'm sporting my Cobra de Caliber from Vancouver Watch Company.


A beautiful time piece enjoy it.


----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)

Precista PRS-82 with new old stock ETA 2783, from Eddie Platts and Roland Kemmner


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## blaker333 (May 30, 2019)

m_may said:


> Precista PRS-82 with new old stock ETA 2783, from Eddie Platts and Roland Kemmner


I have one with the new movement, I love YOURS, that is a keeper! It's my favorite toolwatch hands down.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vario trench watch


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Tourby 42 Vintage Lawless









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine 








a38-01bl9


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## just3pieces (Jan 26, 2019)

Zelos Swordfisch 40 Ti Satin. Received it on friday and absolutly love it. It is my first zelos and at the moment my only microbrand in the collection. Definitly so much bang per buck for this one: ceramic inlay, sapphire crystal, big amount of lume, seiko movement and such a cool brushed titanium dial 😍


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

My own?


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Vario said:


> My own?
> 
> View attachment 16272752


Pretty excited about that release!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Not quite micro in volume, but micro is style and awareness.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Not quite micro in volume, but micro is style and awareness.
> 
> View attachment 16273209


Damn cool.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Towr (Feb 16, 2016)

RZE!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Visitor Linden - these guys deserve some more love!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Another plain ol' not micro micro.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

sopapillas said:


> Visitor Linden - these guys deserve some more love!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool watch!!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Zach was kind enough to supply this variant for me. Very pleased with his creation.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Scurfa Diver One automatic. 



















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Not quite micro in volume, but micro is style and awareness.
> 
> View attachment 16273209


You have the most fun collection I've seen since joining WUS! Moomin Valley isn't shown in the U.S.so had to look it up. The Kirby watch is cool, but this one and the Monopoly watch are my favs so far


----------



## Bovet_collector (Mar 29, 2021)

Something very rare from Andreas Strehler


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Astor+Banks Polar Sea Ranger


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Lots of Borealis Adraga this week


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Airfield on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)

Hard not to love a Lorier


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

tudortommy said:


> You have the most fun collection I've seen since joining WUS! Moomin Valley isn't shown in the U.S.so had to look it up. The Kirby watch is cool, but this one and the Monopoly watch are my favs so far


Thanks. Though unfortunately most of my really fun watches are clustered at one end of the rotation, so it'll be a while before we get back to watches like that, especially since before we get back a few new watches are going to arrive so they'll push the rotation back further.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)

garydusa said:


>


Are you in a James Bond car or about to go swimming in the car! Cool shot


----------



## wwwryan (May 2, 2020)

Weiss Watch morning in December.


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)

Circula Classic Automatic - Made in Germany by a very likeable brand owner.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Limited Edition AVI-8 British League commemorative chronograph, a Black Friday special that arrived this week


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

fiskadoro said:


> Astor+Banks Polar Sea Ranger


man I love this watch.


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

Got this few days ago.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Straton Daily Driver


----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)

Traska Summiteer on a nice one piece Colareb


----------



## sailon01 (May 20, 2015)

Binnacle Anchor II 40mm dia, 200m w/r, sapphire crystal, screw down crown, excellent oyster style bracelet and for the money, outstanding build quality.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Finn74 said:


> Traska Summiteer on a nice one piece Colareb
> View attachment 16284193


Nice looking watch. What kind of movement do they use?


----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)

falcon4311 said:


> Nice looking watch. What kind of movement do they use?


Thanks it’s a Miyota 9039


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Finn74 said:


> Thanks it’s a Miyota 9039


Nice. I may have to take a look at them.


----------



## mackaw (May 10, 2021)

ZM-73 said:


> Yema Meangraf
> View attachment 16223385


Where did you get that bracelet? Looks awesome with the Meangraf!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

mackaw said:


> Where did you get that bracelet? Looks awesome with the Meangraf!


I commented on that bracelet some time ago. IIRC it came with the watch but I could be wrong, it happened one time before. I love it.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

mackaw said:


> Where did you get that bracelet? Looks awesome with the Meangraf!


I've been asked about this bracelet a while back:

It's a Piero Magli bracelet, one of these may be very hard to find, it took me a fair bit of time. The only other member on WUS who I know has one is* Reno*. I got mine from bestserviceinthebusiness on Ebay, but they had only one (might be worth contacting them to check if they can get more). The only other place I've seen this band watchbandcenter. None in stock now (though, like Ebay store, might be worth checking with them).


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)

Wise Diving today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer


How do you like the Farer buddy?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> How do you like the Farer buddy?


I’m loving it. Great dial and they always do such great job with colors. The case is quite nice too.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mackaw (May 10, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Should've spent the money on a bigger boat . . .


----------



## joneb3 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Marloe Watch Co


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bausele Airfield Hercules


----------



## kerobert (Jun 2, 2013)

EMG Horizon Racing
And 
EMG DL63 Panda









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Julian2020 (May 11, 2021)

Meccaniche Veneziane


----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)

San Martin Pilot


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

New arrival...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wicked Pearl Diver


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)

Not sure it counts as micro… Ollech and Wajs.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

kerobert said:


> EMG Horizon Racing
> And
> EMG DL63 Panda
> 
> ...


If you are ever thinking about parting with the guy on the right, please let me know.


----------



## foodiefrog (Sep 30, 2019)

Dan Henry!


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

I just love winding it 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Today double Oak & Oscar


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Wicked Pearl Diver
> View attachment 16302662
> 
> View attachment 16302664



Excellent lume!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Elmero said:


>


i’m on the fence with this one. thoughts on legibility? lum pics?

thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Still with the Pearl Diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

sliderule3_14 said:


> i’m on the fence with this one. thoughts on legibility? lum pics?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ...


Dial printing is super crisp and easy to read. That said, for legibility I'd go for one of their white or black dialed versions (if I'm not mistaken the latest release is a black dialed one).

Now, lume: I find it weak (please bare in mind that I mostly wear divers), but I guess that's to be expected with such thin hands. 12, 3, 6 and 9 markers are the only thing my eye catches a glimpse of late at night. But it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Space rock.....



















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Elmero said:


> Dial printing is super crisp and easy to read. That said, for legibility I'd go for one of their white or black dialed versions (if I'm not mistaken the latest release is a black dialed one).
> 
> Now, lume: I find it weak (please bare in mind that I mostly wear divers), but I guess that's to be expected with such thin hands. 12, 3, 6 and 9 markers are the only thing my eye catches a glimpse of late at night. But it doesn't bother me at all.


thanks! with only fifty if each color/config, i feel like it’s now or never. every little bit of intel helps!

thanks again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

VDB Handmade..1 of....


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yet again...


----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Seaplane Special Edition with a Seaplane 
Photo from Nick D.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16314672



Great lume!!


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

It’s the mash, the monster mash!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Strond


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Meteorite, ETA 2824 and lumed bezel


Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

guspech750 said:


> Meteorite, ETA 2824 and lumed bezel
> 
> 
> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.



Love that dial!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

falcon4311 said:


> Love that dial!













Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery


----------



## 1feelingleft (Oct 31, 2019)

Christmas present! GF has good taste.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)

Ollech and Wajs is one of the most undervalued brands available. Many NOS vintage pieces out there and they are in production with some new stuff.


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Something a little bit dazzling.


----------



## austraskoks (Sep 3, 2021)

PeteJE said:


> Ollech and Wajs is one of the most undervalued brands available. Many NOS vintage pieces out there and they are in production with some new stuff.
> 
> View attachment 16321808


That orange dial is amazing!
Where did you hear about any new models coming though? Doesn't seem like they showed anything to the world yet?


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RynoRex82 said:


> View attachment 16321814
> 
> Something a little bit dazzling.


Great taste you have


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)

austraskoks said:


> That orange dial is amazing!
> Where did you hear about any new models coming though? Doesn't seem like they showed anything to the world yet?


Not sure about the status of new vs nos vs production etc… but here is their web presence now…









OLLECH & WAJS WATCHES


A new generation of Ollech & Wajs watches equal to the challenges of today.




ow-watch.ch


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## MattSmith (Oct 6, 2021)

MAD777 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Love that dial


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

UTS


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

thewatchidiot said:


> View attachment 16321358


Love that Fears!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Straton Speciale


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Tk59194 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

ZM-73 said:


> View attachment 16327964


That’s awesome to see them starting to pop up. I got the STP movement, so I’m still waiting.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

If i was to be wearing one it would be 1 of these 2 >


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Artbrz said:


> View attachment 16331238


How do you like this watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Frank Dux said:


> How do you like this watch?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely a keeper for me. Keeps great time. It has the noisy rotor but it’s a quirk that I like. I’m glad I was able to get one.


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> That’s awesome to see them starting to pop up. I got the STP movement, so I’m still waiting.


Some are still waiting for the NH's. It will be worth the wait. The leather watch case is pretty cool!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vario trench watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

brandon\ said:


> That’s awesome to see them starting to pop up. I got the STP movement, so I’m still waiting.


Tonight I’m wearing the Tool Watch Co Arctic proto


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery on C&B Syrah Chevron


----------



## Pbmatt (Nov 3, 2011)

ferrin said:


> View attachment 16348274


This is a nice looking watch. What is the brand/model?


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Farer Lomond 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Discovery on C&B Syrah Chevron



Cool color.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

occytron said:


> Farer Lomond
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s sharp


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> Cool color.


Thanks buddy 

Happy and healthy new year Don


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> That’s sharp


Thanks, same to you. The dial on your Discovery is stunning!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> Happy and healthy new year Don


You too Brice.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

Pbmatt said:


> This is a nice looking watch. What is the brand/model?


Absolutely 😜 It's a Serica 5303
Cheers


----------



## Tk59194 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Oak & Oscar Olmsted special batch #2


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Despite this thing being a strap monster- the mesh bracelet is SO good!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS Irukandji


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> MAS Irukandji
> View attachment 16356724



Now that's blue...LOVE IT!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

These two today 

AnOrdain model 1



















Then

Tool Watch Co Arctic prototype


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> These two today
> 
> AnOrdain model 1
> 
> ...


Hey Brice, is that dial on the Artic meteorite or is it just textured? Either way, I like it.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Negative 4°F this morning with wind shill at - 30°F in the New Hampshire mountains!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

My second watch from MKII


----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)

NFW Shumate


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

MAD777 said:


> Negative 4°F this morning with wind shill at - 30°F in the New Hampshire mountains!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love their crowns. Nice looking watch.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

MAD777 said:


> Negative 4°F this morning with wind shill at - 30°F in the New Hampshire mountains!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's brutal, we are in the middle of a warm spell with everything melting and nothing but slop on the roads. La Niña made for some horribly cold days for 3 straight weeks. It was -18 F every single day as our high?!?!?!?! Tomorrow its going to be plus 41F. Quite the temperature swing.


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

Formex Reef! Out of this world for $1800-ish...300m WR, SW300 with a COSC certificate, one of the best bracelets I've ever felt in my life, and stealthy thin at only 11.4mm.


----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

Logan of the Rockies said:


> Formex Reef! Out of this world for $1800-ish...300m WR, SW300 with a COSC certificate, one of the best bracelets I've ever felt in my life, and stealthy thin at only 11.4mm.
> 
> View attachment 16358638


It looks great on you! I just stumbled on this brand and I'm very interested. Anything you don't like about the watch? Is that the black dial/black bezel combo? Did you get the rubber strap too?

Thanks


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

texans93 said:


> It looks great on you! I just stumbled on this brand and I'm very interested. Anything you don't like about the watch? Is that the black dial/black bezel combo? Did you get the rubber strap too?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks so much bud! That is indeed the black dial / black bezel, and I did not get the rubber strap (though I didn't particularly want it)---the bracelet is literally the best I've ever felt in my lifetime, granted I've never owned holy trinity or anything higher than Grand Seiko and Omega, but I'd put it above those two on comfort and flow (but not finish). 

Here is a review I wrote of the Formex Reef in comparison to the Omega Seamaster and the Mido Ocean Star 600 which I also owned at the time. There's honestly nothing I don't love about the Reef, but if I had to find something, it would be that the Sellita SW300 movement maybe feels a bit more finicky to me than movements of a more typical thickness (the Sellita SW300 is ultra thin). Like it doesn't slot into the various setting positions quite as firmly as other movements I've felt---but that's a super minor thing, and overall am very happy with the movement as it allows the watch itself to be so thin. 11.4mm on a 300m diver COSC is just incredible, it's like a stealth feel. 









Omega Seamaster V Mido Ocean Star 600 V Formex Reef: My...


Important Update: Turns out that Omega had a defective date function which didn't reveal itself for a couple of weeks. I ended up returning it and getting a Grand Seiko instead. I'd still stand by everything I wrote in this review, with the caveat that I seem to have ended up with an unlucky...




www.watchuseek.com





Btw, I'm a Texan...living in Colorado now but originally from San Antonio and was actually just there and out in El Paso.


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

Logan of the Rockies said:


> Thanks so much bud! That is indeed the black dial / black bezel, and I did not get the rubber strap (though I didn't particularly want it)---the bracelet is literally the best I've ever felt in my lifetime, granted I've never owned holy trinity or anything higher than Grand Seiko and Omega, but I'd put it above those two on comfort and flow (but not finish).
> 
> Here is a review I wrote of the Formex Reef in comparison to the Omega Seamaster and the Mido Ocean Star 600 which I also owned at the time. There's honestly nothing I don't love about the Reef, but if I had to find something, it would be that the Sellita SW300 movement maybe feels a bit more finicky to me than movements of a more typical thickness (the Sellita SW300 is ultra thin). Like it doesn't slot into the various setting positions quite as firmly as other movements I've felt---but that's a super minor thing, and overall am very happy with the movement as it allows the watch itself to be so thin. 11.4mm on a 300m diver COSC is just incredible, it's like a stealth feel.
> 
> ...


Oh, and on that thread I inserted a YouTube review from Federico Talks Watches---if you're not familiar with him, he has extremely high taste and will call it like he sees it for sure---and it was high praise for the Reef which I agree is totally warranted---it's really special.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Logan of the Rockies said:


> Formex Reef! Out of this world for $1800-ish...300m WR, SW300 with a COSC certificate, one of the best bracelets I've ever felt in my life, and stealthy thin at only 11.4mm.
> 
> View attachment 16358638



I almost bought one from a Canadian seller but waited too long, it was nabbed up by a guy that was quicker than I was. Good looking watch, sir.


----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

Logan of the Rockies said:


> Oh, and on that thread I inserted a YouTube review from Federico Talks Watches---if you're not familiar with him, he has extremely high taste and will call it like he sees it for sure---and it was high praise for the Reef which I agree is totally warranted---it's really special.


Thanks from West Texas (Odessa), I’ll definitely watch your review. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> Hey Brice, is that dial on the Artic meteorite or is it just textured? Either way, I like it.


Meteorite dial and titanium case


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vero Ridge Trail on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## arz790 (May 9, 2019)

Heitis Mechanical on a canvas strap


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Just a boring square.


















This just in! Bespoke Minase Akita Silver Filigree 5...


Well this was a happy and a bit of a sad acquisition (and not due to DHL). This one requires some storytelling, so get ready to read. So I’ve been mulling a Minase Akita Filigree for a bit over a year now. The impetus was after getting the 5 Windows 15th Anniversary which made me realize I...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Just a boring square.
> 
> View attachment 16360792
> 
> ...



Not so boring.


----------



## blaker333 (May 30, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS Arcticus field watch arrived yesterday


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Just a boring square.
> 
> View attachment 16360792
> 
> ...


Good god, that's gorgeous!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

sliderule3_14 said:


> Good god, that's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Ya, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

I was wearing the Nodus today, but then my Casio came today!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

bismarck_1870 said:


> I was wearing the Nodus today, but then my Casio came today!
> 
> View attachment 16363581


 I bought the same Casio on metal for a whopping $20.00.


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

Posted on this same thread a couple of days ago with a Formex Reef. Today, it's a LIV GX-1. For less than $500 the quality of this thing is unbelievable. Every little detail screams "made by watch enthusiasts", they even used the 13 jewel gold-plated version of the venerable Ronda 5040.D. The automatic version is about $1000 and uses an ETA 7750 regulated to +/-5 seconds and they'll stand behind that on warranty. Really awesome microbrand.


----------



## kiwiwatch (12 mo ago)

falcon4311 said:


> I'm sporting my Cobra de Caliber from Vancouver Watch Company.


Very cool

I am wearing my Unimatic xFFF-U3 Limited Edition - with the stars of southern skies on the back - a good slice of kiwi heaven from an awesome Italian designer in collaboration with a great watch shop in Wellington - 5:45


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## kiwiwatch (12 mo ago)

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 16363988


I love the dial!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase Divido


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Logan of the Rockies said:


> Posted on this same thread a couple of days ago with a Formex Reef. Today, it's a LIV GX-1. For less than $500 the quality of this thing is unbelievable. Every little detail screams "made by watch enthusiasts", they even used the 13 jewel gold-plated version of the venerable Ronda 5040.D. The automatic version is about $1000 and uses an ETA 7750 regulated to +/-5 seconds and they'll stand behind that on warranty. Really awesome microbrand.
> 
> View attachment 16363846



She looks great.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Orsoni said:


> Minase Divido
> View attachment 16364062



I love this brand, the watches are fantastic looking.


----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

Logan of the Rockies said:


> Thanks so much bud! That is indeed the black dial / black bezel, and I did not get the rubber strap (though I didn't particularly want it)---the bracelet is literally the best I've ever felt in my lifetime, granted I've never owned holy trinity or anything higher than Grand Seiko and Omega, but I'd put it above those two on comfort and flow (but not finish).
> 
> Here is a review I wrote of the Formex Reef in comparison to the Omega Seamaster and the Mido Ocean Star 600 which I also owned at the time. There's honestly nothing I don't love about the Reef, but if I had to find something, it would be that the Sellita SW300 movement maybe feels a bit more finicky to me than movements of a more typical thickness (the Sellita SW300 is ultra thin). Like it doesn't slot into the various setting positions quite as firmly as other movements I've felt---but that's a super minor thing, and overall am very happy with the movement as it allows the watch itself to be so thin. 11.4mm on a 300m diver COSC is just incredible, it's like a stealth feel.
> 
> ...



Well your review convinced me and I ordered one from Teddy Baldassarre this AM. I decided to go with your same combo black dial and both the black and steel bezel. I had to order the rubber strap and clasp directly from Formex. I'll post pictures once everything arrives. 

Have a great weekend and thanks again!


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

texans93 said:


> Well your review convinced me and I ordered one from Teddy Baldassarre this AM. I decided to go with your same combo black dial and both the black and steel bezel. I had to order the rubber strap and clasp directly from Formex. I'll post pictures once everything arrives.
> 
> Have a great weekend and thanks again!


Awesome; very glad to share some love for an excellent piece and hope you enjoy it!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

sliderule3_14 said:


> Good god, that's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





falcon4311 said:


> Ya, that's what I was thinking.


Well she's back. Unfortunately no sunlight today. She's really nice in the sun.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Orsoni said:


> Minase Divido
> View attachment 16364062


I think I've heard of that brand from somewhere . . .


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> Minase Divido


@*Orsoni*

That is my holly grail of the microbrands... gorgeous watch!


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

Helson SD 42mm


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

arquitron said:


> @*Orsoni*
> 
> That is my holly grail of the microbrands... gorgeous watch!



Me too!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Double post


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Arcticus


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Really liking this one.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

My second RZE. Very impressed with their watches.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Decent shot, finally


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

pickle puss said:


> My second RZE. Very impressed with their watches.



I love that dial.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Two exceeding similar watches. Both plant inspired and on leather.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Arcticus


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vero Ridge Trail on DrunkArtStraps canvas


Cool with the black crown. Quite different. 👍


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I haven't taken this off since it arrived.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

My Rainer Nienaber


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## staary5 (Nov 14, 2021)

kpjimmy said:


> V1 Freediver
> View attachment 15468821
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I love the color on the dial!


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Halios
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you enjoying your Seaforth?!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

alas26 said:


> How are you enjoying your Seaforth?!


It's a wonderful watch. The shape of the case, the size, the bezel and the dial all work perfectly together. I can't take my eyes off it when I wear it. I still want him to make bracelets for these but it appears he won't. Highly recommend. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Avlingx (12 mo ago)

Wearing my Christopher Ward tonight. The piece that made me realize I prefer <40mm.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## staary5 (Nov 14, 2021)

Breitling Superocean Heritage 42mm


----------



## MattSmith (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## benpal (May 9, 2013)

Here you go









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## gH05t_M4LL (Feb 26, 2020)

Dekla 6steel 42mm type B on a diaboliq strap.


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

benpal said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bracelet is that? Oyster style looks pretty good on the Seaforth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattSmith (Oct 6, 2021)

A surprisingly large amount of detail went into this watch, I’m quite impressed with this micro brand Phoibos.


----------



## benpal (May 9, 2013)

alas26 said:


> What bracelet is that? Oyster style looks pretty good on the Seaforth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the Ginault 94530G bracelet. It's an extremely good Rolex sub bracelet imitation, with a damn near identical clasp (minus the crown of course). Absolutely worth the $229, if it ever gets back in stock.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery on a Syrah C&B chevron

TGIF


#FarerFriday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> I haven't taken this off since it arrived.


This is a great looking Chrono


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MAD777 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Huge fan of these. 
Great looking watch and solid quality. Well priced.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

New arrival...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Wayfinder Sweeping Quartz


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

farrandswit said:


> Wayfinder Sweeping Quartz
> 
> View attachment 16381288


That's rather nice!


----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

Lorier Hyperion on a cognac vintage shell cordovan.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> This is a great looking Chrono



Thanks Brice. It's still on my wrist. I think its a record for me.


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Elmero said:


> That's rather nice!


Thank you. Just as much fun in the dark


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

farrandswit said:


> Thank you. Just as much fun in the dark
> View attachment 16381922



Very cool.


----------



## pwanut (Aug 4, 2021)

pickle puss said:


> My second RZE. Very impressed with their watches.


Nice one


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

NTH Antilles


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta gets the nod today









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## butterflyer (Jul 17, 2019)

1937 on an Asketica strap


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wicked Pearl Diver


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

LÜM-TEC C1


----------



## mercedes_sl1970 (Jan 24, 2018)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16383296
> View attachment 16383297


This looks rather nice. What brand/model is it?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

mercedes_sl1970 said:


> This looks rather nice. What brand/model is it?


Thank you! That is a Spinnaker Picard first gen. They have a new one coming out that is smaller.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16390808
> 
> View attachment 16390809
> 
> View attachment 16390807













Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

MK II


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Astor+Banks Polar Sea Ranger


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase Horizon Midsize


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

StufflerMike said:


> View attachment 16395116


I’m liking this one. Any specs/details ? Never seen this before.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

Christopher Ward Worldglow










Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

My Rainer Nienaber, getting to wear it a lot more.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Straton Daily Driver MKII


----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

Had it for nearly three weeks now. Running spot on! Very impressed. Also have the rubber strap and steel bezel. Makes it so easy to swap it out for a different look…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Micro in the overall brand vibe. Not really micro in production numbers (I presume).


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

ochs und junior


----------



## one1speed (Aug 30, 2021)

Here's my RZE. I tend to wear this quite a bit these days, especially since I don't really have a 'collection.' I found it a little hard to connect with at first, but it's grown on me. Certainly easy to wear.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

texans93 said:


> Had it for nearly three weeks now. Running spot on! Very impressed. Also have the rubber strap and steel bezel. Makes it so easy to swap it out for a different look…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! How big is your wrist? The size is the only thing holding be back from this one.


----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

brianinCA said:


> Looks great! How big is your wrist? The size is the only thing holding be back from this one.


7.25” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)

Super micro brand - Seiko mod watch…….. nh35 movement.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Alexander James pilot











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Martenero Edgemere Reserve- medium blue. Came on a nice blue leather strap but is a real strap monster. Currently on cheap nato leather.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Nodus Contrail


----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

Swapped out to the steel bezel today…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

texans93 said:


> Swapped out to the steel bezel today…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sharp watch, what brand and model is it?


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)

falcon4311 said:


> Sharp watch, what brand and model is it?


A Formex Reef Automatic Chronometer ?


----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

falcon4311 said:


> Sharp watch, what brand and model is it?


Formex Reef


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

texans93 said:


> Formex Reef



I should have guessed that. Gotta get one...


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

falika said:


> View attachment 16407595


Very bauhaus-like. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

falcon4311 said:


> I should have guessed that. Gotta get one...


You won’t regret it…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Vario 1918 trench 40mm on nato today. I need to stay away from this thread. Too many temptations and great watches!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Monta Triumph


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

#NTHursday


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Bomberg today!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Flight Master


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

This week's wear.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bernhardt Binnacle


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switching to the Dievas Flieger Timer LE for Flieger Friday


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Toddski1 said:


>



That's a beautiful watch!


----------



## Pachanga (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Toddski1 said:


>


What a shot. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

falcon4311 said:


> That's a beautiful watch!





JLS36 said:


> What a shot.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thank you Gents.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

New Zelos Hammerhead V3 Frost.

New puppy Boston Terrier named Ripley.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

UTI 270 SERIES dual movement


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> UTI 270 SERIES dual movement
> View attachment 16420234
> 
> View attachment 16420236



That sure is a cool looking watch.


----------



## one1speed (Aug 30, 2021)

This just in over the weekend.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> That sure is a cool looking watch.


Thanks. I wasn't completely sure how it would be in the flesh, but it does look cool, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Baltic Aquascaphe


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Aision (a Hong Kong based microbrand). Arrived yesterday...


----------



## Nashville Watch Collector (11 mo ago)

Brew! Really awesome and fun micro brand getting inspiration from italian espresso machines


----------



## blaker333 (May 30, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> Minase
> View attachment 16417476





arquitron said:


> Aision (Hong Kong microbrand). Arrived yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 16423047
> 
> ...


Wow, that's awesome! Thanks for showing us


----------



## Logan of the Rockies (Oct 3, 2021)

Formex Reef, and the longer I have it, the more deeply I love it and appreciate how seriously it punches above its weight. The light play on the markers and bracelet for its price-point is just absurd---no photos or even videos I've seen can do that justice. There are other COSC divers in the sub $2k range (Mido Ocean Star 600, some Zodiac Super Seawolf, etc), but I've never seen something so clean, so refined, so unique, such a stellar bracelet, still 300M WR, etc., all rolled together...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Arcticus


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

fiskadoro said:


> Baltic Aquascaphe


Wow, that blue is mesmerizing my friend!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

ZM-73 said:


> Arcticus
> View attachment 16424721


Been in love with this one since the first time you posted it. Love the color and cut out dial is just fantastic!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

tudortommy said:


> Been in love with this one since the first time you posted it. Love the color and cut out dial is just fantastic!


It certainly is lovely blue, thought pictures can deceive when it comes to shade. Below are photos that comes closest to real life colour. This model does come in four other colours: black, white, orange and salmon.


----------



## Bpcirillo (Jul 10, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Love this Farer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Brew HP-1


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bpcirillo said:


> Love this Farer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks buddy. Are you coming to the CWC GTG on Tuesday ?


----------



## one1speed (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## hiroryo (Jan 28, 2018)

WISE Adamascus


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Raven Airfield on canvas earlier. Another pretty cool combo


----------



## Triptonic (Dec 26, 2014)

Helson SD45


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue 1000 abalone dial


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Deep Blue 1000 abalone dial
> View attachment 16429638
> 
> View attachment 16429640



I love that dial.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery on c&b Syrah chevron 
I LOVE this combo. 

TGIF 

















Lume isn’t bad just after literally 2 minutes outside.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Discovery on c&b Syrah chevron
> I LOVE this combo.
> 
> TGIF
> ...


Holy crap, what a color. Love it Brice.


----------



## absael (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> Holy crap, what a color. Love it Brice.


Thanks Don. Always say it makes me want to drink a glass of wine 
What are you wearing today ?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Was wearing the Tiefsee until a courier service rang at the door. 
Right now I am wearing a new Vandaag watch, a prototype on test drive. No pic though.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vero Ridge Trail on canvas to close the work week


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)

Timefactors PRS-82


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

MAD777 said:


> View attachment 16433216


Ooooh. Nice. My Treasure Seeker yellow is in the mail.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Corgeut.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

NTH Barracuda


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

LIV watch this morning.


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> Minase
> View attachment 16431868


In the past three months, I feel like I have seen more Minases on WUS than I had the past two years combined.


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Traska











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Traska
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

JLS36 said:


> Traska
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very crisp and clean design.


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

Deep Blue.


----------



## one1speed (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

one1speed said:


> View attachment 16439211



Nice!


----------



## one1speed (Aug 30, 2021)

falcon4311 said:


> Nice!


Thank you!


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

It's a bit heavy for my tastes but right now I'm wearing my Prometheus Sailfish.


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

anOrdain Model 1 Iron Cream


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Russ B-28 said:


> It's a bit heavy for my tastes but right now I'm wearing my Prometheus Sailfish.



I love the look, an homage Blancpain Fifty Fathoms sort of?


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks falcon, I'm pretty sure that that was the look that Prometheus copied. I think that they did a pretty good job. The 50 Fathoms that I have seen in the flesh seemed to be bigger than this one. I thought that I might buy a 50 Fathoms until I saw how big they were and then saw the price tag! 😮


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Russ B-28 said:


> Thanks falcon, I'm pretty sure that that was the look that Prometheus copied. I think that they did a pretty good job. The 50 Fathoms that I have seen in the flesh seemed to be bigger than this one. I thought that I might buy a 50 Fathoms until I saw how big they were and then saw the price tag! 😮


A buddy of mine owned one, yes they are big and yes they are damned expensive.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Today's micro:


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema Meangraf 
















Super R70


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Finally back to the EMG.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Reviewing this one


----------



## mackaw (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Kriescher 1929 Apnea B


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Monta Triumph on an Everest Band today.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

mackaw said:


> View attachment 16445857



So clean! Great looking watch.


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Really been enjoying San Martin watches as of late.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)

Elia Watch on Etsy


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Electricianz Dezert


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Both of these today.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Still enjoying this combo.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Dan Henry 1970


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Baka1969 said:


> View attachment 16451772


Nice colors! The Swordfish is a great piece. I got the “salmon” version (pictured above) a couple weeks ago and I like it more and more. It’s very versatile and the combination of flat crystal and sandwich dial make it unique in my collection. Thanks for showing yours.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Chris Hughes said:


> Nice colors! The Swordfish is a great piece. I got the “salmon” version (pictured above) a couple weeks ago and I like it more and more. It’s very versatile and the combination of flat crystal and sandwich dial make it unique in my collection. Thanks for showing yours.


I like this more than I thought I would. It certainly could become a daily and certainly will be in heavy rotation. Although I am looking to see how well it keeps time. I'm not looking for it to be within COSC spec, I'd like it to keep reasonable timekeeping.

I'd love to see the salmon dial in person.


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Baka1969 said:


> I like this more than I thought I would. It certainly could become a daily and certainly will be in heavy rotation. Although I am looking to see how well it keeps time. I'm not looking for it to be within COSC spec, I'd like it to keep reasonable timekeeping.
> 
> I'd love to see the salmon dial in person.


Mine is about -3 right now. Not bad at all.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wicked Pearl Diver


----------



## one1speed (Aug 30, 2021)

Enjoying this one on the tropic strap it came with. Have the leather, but have been digging the rubber lately.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Today - Smiths


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Damasko DC80


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Farer Discovery


----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

Deep Blue Master 1000 II today.


----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)

Micro enough i thought.
















Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G991B met Tapatalk


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

Android Octopuz on a Brady sailcloth strap.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

This just arrived, it's supposed to be 39mm but man, it wears big, more like a 41mm. I love it. But they shipped the wrong watch, it's supposed to have a date magnifier which I expect them to pay for.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Mosso is floored!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Russ B-28 said:


> Android Octopuz on a Brady sailcloth strap.


Wow that's beautiful, clean looking, and easy to read! First time I've seen one of these, thank you for posting it!


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

tudortommy said:


> Wow that's beautiful, clean looking, and easy to read! First time I've seen one of these, thank you for posting it!


Thanks tutortommy. They were also released in a variety of bright colours which didn't appeal to me but I really like the look if it in black, As you said, it's very easy to read. It came on a very stiff rubber strap which I immediately swapped out to a more comfortable after market strap.


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

Vaer Navy Swiss blue face.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm still in love.


----------



## CuriousBob (May 29, 2015)

NTH Nacken


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

Vario


----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

#NTHursday


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Direnzo DRZ 04 Mondial


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Matijan (11 mo ago)

ZM-73 said:


> Deep Blue 1000 abalone dial
> View attachment 16429638
> 
> View attachment 16429640


Looks great. What is the diameter of this?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Matijan said:


> Looks great. What is the diameter of this?


Thanks. This is the 40mm version.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chris Hughes said:


> View attachment 16431912


So so nice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery on C&B Syrah Chevron singlepass. Such a nice and comfortable combo, I’ve not even tried another strap since I put this strap on it.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Discovery on C&B Syrah Chevron singlepass. Such a nice and comfortable combo, I’ve not even tried another strap since I put this strap on it.


Man, I have to once again say that the color on this watch is so nice, unique for sure.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

You may be seeing a lot of this watch...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Lum-Tec for today...


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Traska Commuter. 36.5mm x 44mm, 6.5” wrist.


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Oak & Oscar


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

thewatchidiot said:


> Oak & Oscar


Love Oak&Oscar! don't own one yet, but someday.... Now I have to ask, cat, dog or coat? My money is on that's a cat that has your arm all wrapped up!


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

latest acquisition - a Zelos Horizons GMT!


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

tudortommy said:


> Love Oak&Oscar! don't own one yet, but someday.... Now I have to ask, cat, dog or coat? My money is on that's a cat that has your arm all wrapped up!


It’s my coat, lol


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

thewatchidiot said:


> It’s my coat, lol


HAHA! Lost the bet with myself, but now jealous of the watch and the coat 😍😂😂! They're both fantastic!


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

tudortommy said:


> HAHA! Lost the bet with myself, but now jealous of the watch and the coat ! They're both fantastic!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

The Monta Triumph showcases many fine details. One of my favorites is the onion-like crown. Not only is it visually appealing, but also extremely ergonomic.


----------



## zokissima (Jan 20, 2017)

Zelos Mako V3 today... no pic however. Black on Sand


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## taoyanchilaxingren (Jan 10, 2022)

Ming 27.02


----------



## Selmaguy (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## AImusabob (Mar 17, 2021)

Bump


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

I am wearing Inwicta ProDiver.


----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)

Still with the PRS-82


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

m_may said:


> Still with the PRS-82


NICE.  What bracelet is that please?🧯🔥


----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

I forgot how comfortable this one is….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Some love for Visitor today








& an old lume shot - sandwhich/lumed minute markers, lumed logo, lumed date


----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)

redhed18 said:


> NICE.  What bracelet is that please?


Thank you! Strapcode Super-O Boyer Straight End 20mm to 18mm V-Clasp Buckle SS201820B032S


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Wayfinder Lume Dial

📷 @bitbythewatchbug on IG


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I like vintage styled watches.


----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Vacations with the Zelos Swordfish!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I’m removing the photo of my beautiful GO because I just posted in the wrong place! Thanks for those of you who liked it.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

41Mets said:


>


Is GO considered a micro brand? Either way that is one of the most stunning dials out there.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## NVCBianco (11 mo ago)

Halios Fairwind


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

The Monta Triumph could make a perfect one watch collection — but where’s the fun in that? New Microbrand watches will soon be on the way, and I’m eager to show them off!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

sopapillas said:


> Is GO considered a micro brand? Either way that is one of the most stunning dials out there.


No, and I swear I posted that to “WRUW“! My bad, and I agree!


----------



## RickHoliday (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Dabon (May 18, 2012)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vario


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

Dufrane to start the day.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

Changing to the NTH Swiftsure for this NTHursday afternoon.


----------



## Selmaguy (Jan 20, 2021)

Sir-Guy said:


> Traska Commuter. 36.5mm x 44mm, 6.5” wrist.


Thanks for including your wrist size. I’ve been looking at the Arctic White but couldn’t picture on my 6.5” wrist. It’s a perfect size. Thanks.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Selmaguy said:


> Thanks for including your wrist size. I’ve been looking at the Arctic White but couldn’t picture on my 6.5” wrist. It’s a perfect size. Thanks.


You bet. It’s a Goldilocks size for me.

Here’s how it looks in a mirror, if that gives a better impression of how it looks to others.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

*Bravur x Windgårdh







*


----------



## Selmaguy (Jan 20, 2021)

Sir-Guy said:


> You bet. It’s a Goldilocks size for me.
> 
> Here’s how it looks in a mirror, if that gives a better impression of how it looks to others.
> 
> ...





Sir-Guy said:


> You bet. It’s a Goldilocks size for me.
> 
> Here’s how it looks in a mirror, if that gives a better impression of how it looks to others.


Perfect. Thanks.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thewatchidiot said:


> Oak & Oscar


So good


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore my Raven Airfield last night and the Farer Discovery today


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore my Raven Airfield last night and the Farer Discovery today


Second time I saw this Farer posted on WUS. Really such a strong colour. Is that the strap it came with? If not: what a find!!

EDIT: It just occurred to me what a blast it would be to get a new Halios Universa with this Farer colour scheme... I may prefer Farer's syringe hour and minute hands, but I do prefer the hour marker set on the Universa (if it's fair to compare the two).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Benjamin NV said:


> Second time I saw this Farer posted on WUS. Really such a strong colour. Is that the strap it came with? If not: what a find!!


It’s a Crown & Buckle Syrah Chevron singlepass


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Jeep99dad said:


> It’s a Crown & Buckle Syrah Chevron singlepass


I think it's a stellar match! Works better than the leather strap Farer used in their promo shots. My main criticism with the watch is that the hour markers are a little thin and/or oversized. Hence my comparison to the Halios Universa. Pretty much most other things I may prefer on this Farer, although Universa's pastel blue is another one of those colour schemes that sticks with me.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

JLS36 said:


> Astor and Banks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)

thewatchidiot said:


> Oak & Oscar


Not sure what’s cooler, the watch or the pelt!


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Yet another day with the Draken firmly clinging to my wrist.


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

My brand new Traska.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

one of my favorite micro brands...


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Earthbound2 said:


> Not sure what’s cooler, the watch or the pelt!


Here’s the pelt in full









Both are nice but the coat gets lots of comments every time I wear it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

Deep Blue all day today. Really like this micro brand.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

francorx said:


> View attachment 16478576
> 
> one of my favorite micro brands...


Looks great. Haven't heard much from h20 lately, they still chugging along making watches? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema Rallygraf


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Wearing the Crepas Cayman.


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

Vaer Navy Swiss


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> Looks great. Haven't heard much from h20 lately, they still chugging along making watches?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


yes, I see emails from them regularly


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

johnniecats said:


> Deep Blue all day today. Really like this micro brand.
> 
> View attachment 16479881


I like this dial, very interesting look!


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Such an underrated brand.


----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

francorx said:


> I like this dial, very interesting look!


I do too. They call it abalone and have it in many colors. And great lume to boot.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Gorilla


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Damasko DS30


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today. Lots to like on this one, the very well finished bumper case, honeycomb dial and applied markers, the bracelet… all feel solid and it’s an excellent value IMO. 


















I


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Benjamin NV said:


> I think it's a stellar match! Works better than the leather strap Farer used in their promo shots. My main criticism with the watch is that the hour markers are a little thin and/or oversized. Hence my comparison to the Halios Universa. Pretty much most other things I may prefer on this Farer, although Universa's pastel blue is another one of those colour schemes that sticks with me.


The watch is super nice and well made by a very good Swiss manufacturer. Nice finish. 
I’m not clear though. Are the makers too thin or oversized ?


----------



## Jbuck24 (Jul 14, 2018)

Rocking the Halios Seaforth GMT today. Have had this watch since release date. Love wearing it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Jeep99dad said:


> The watch is super nice and well made by a very good Swiss manufacturer. Nice finish.
> I’m not clear though. Are the makers too thin or oversized ?


I'm deliberately unclear on that. I think I'd like them more if smaller maintaining the same thickness. But it could also be that boldening them at their current size might alleviate my slight reservation on the proportion. If you look at the font and markers used on the Halios Universa, the shape and proportions of which I prefer, that might explain better than words can. As typical, very small details lead either to an excellent and highly desirable design or one we merely appreciate but do not pursue. I'm simply musing that a love child between this Discovery (colour, hands, and case) and the Universa (especially markers and perhaps dial segmentation) would lead to a watch that might truly seduce me. One can dream...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Benjamin NV said:


> I'm deliberately unclear on that. I think I'd like them more if smaller maintaining the same thickness. But it could also be that boldening them at their current size might alleviate my slight reservation on the proportion. If you look at the font and markers used on the Halios Universa, the shape and proportions of which I prefer, that might explain better than words can. As typical, very small details lead either to an excellent and highly desirable design or one we merely appreciate but do not pursue. I'm simply musing that a love child between this Discovery (colour, hands, and case) and the Universa (especially markers and perhaps dial segmentation) would lead to a watch that might truly seduce me. One can dream...


lol. Okay I was rightfully confused 
I still don’t understand as the markers and numerals are the same dimensions in terms of length and thickness. But now I have to go look at the Universal 
Interestingly the markers size and proportions with the clean open dial is what appeals to me on then particular dial. 
It’s always cool to hear or read others’ perspectives and appreciate each other’s different opinions and tastes. Look, now you bave me going you research another watch I’d not looked at closely.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> The watch is super nice and well made by a very good Swiss manufacturer. Nice finish.
> I’m not clear though. Are the makers too thin or oversized ?


 I think the makers are spot on Brice. Scurfa makes an awesome watch.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Jeep99dad said:


> lol. Okay I was rightfully confused
> I still don’t understand as the markers and numerals are the same dimensions in terms of length and thickness. But now I have to go look at the Universal
> Interestingly the markers size and proportions with the clean open dial is what appeals to me on then particular dial.
> It’s always cool to hear or read others’ perspectives and appreciate each other’s different opinions and tastes. Look, now you bave me going you research another watch I’d not looked at closely.


We do it to each other! And yes, I can imagine that the relative lightness and openness of the markers on the Discovery is what appeals to some.

I have been spotting more dials with 'oversized' (to me, and I actually think it's a tad unfair to say those on the Discovery are oversized rather than large) numerals and stripes as markers lately, although more towards the dive watch category. Note that these are typically bolder, too. I'd say the design of the Discovery is 'almost' there for me, and the key difference seems to be in the font/markers for me. Although I didn't measure the proportions, the visual impression for me is that less of the dial is dedicated to the markers on the Universa than on the Discovery. It is also true that I prefer the slightly bolder and rounder font on the Universa, even if the Discovery's is perfectly fine when not comparing (I've been known the react strongly to fonts). I'd love someone to do a mashup of these two ;-)


----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

Changing to this for the afternoon.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

This Bravur really comes alive with some direct light and dramatic shadows.


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

New watch day! Helm Miyako is another winner from the brand.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

The Seaplane Special Edition on Red!

📷 Rich F


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

funkadoobiest said:


> New watch day! Helm Miyako is another winner from the brand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m on the waiting list for one myself. Congratulations! Looks great.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Today? William L:


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

farrandswit said:


> The Seaplane Special Edition on Red!
> 
> 📷 Rich F
> 
> View attachment 16483562


I wasn’t familiar with Farr and Swit so I went and checked out their site. They have some very interesting designs. I like the one you’re wearing for sure. It’s pretty unique in a field of divers that all look more or less the same from a distance. Their lume dial Wayfinder is very interesting too.


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I’m not clear though. Are the makers too thin or oversized ?


Dunno, but suddenly I have a craving...


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase Horizon Midsize


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 16486859


What is this specific model or generation? To me Weiss has made one of the best Fieldwatch designs, however for some reason current models seem to have the small seconds subdial at the 9 o'clock position, whereas to me that throws off the balance.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Benjamin NV said:


> What is this specific model or generation? To me Weiss has made one of the best Fieldwatch designs, however for some reason current models seem to have the small seconds subdial at the 9 o'clock position, whereas to me that throws off the balance.


It's the 38mm Standard Issue Field Watch, which is now available in other colors. I suspect mine is "1st generation" given the serial number is between 010 & 020. Cameron Weiss has since moved his operations from Los Angeles, CA to Nashville, TN. I have a 7.25" wrist and I love it!


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 16485695
> 
> Minase Horizon Midsize


Im considering the Midsize too. Question: I can’t tell by the pics but are the straps designed for this or can I put on any strap? Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

RussMurray said:


> It's the 38mm Standard Issue Field Watch, which is now available in other colors. I suspect mine is "1st generation" given the serial number is between 010 & 020. Cameron Weiss has since moved his operations from Los Angeles, CA to Nashville, TN. I have a 7.25" wrist and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 16487330


I just checked the website and must correct myslef. The 38mm does have a 6 o'clock subdial (perhaps again?), however, the number 6 was dropped. Although the elements are close on your dial, I very much appreciate that Weiss shows that with the right proportions one can achieve a highly successful layout that does not require the cutting or dropping of numerals. I wonder why Cameron changed the dial. You should count yourself lucky to have first gen! I very much appreciate this very clean and fundamental take on the field watch. Probably one of the very best around. (Personally I would have preferred and automatic movement though. Just something I learned about myself and my watch wearing.)


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

comstar said:


> Question: I can’t tell by the pics but are the straps designed for this or can I put on any strap?


They are purposely designed for the case. Here’s a Minase black rubber strap held next to the watch. They also have black and brown leather straps


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

NTHursday to start the day.


----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)

RussMurray said:


> It's the 38mm Standard Issue Field Watch, which is now available in other colors. I suspect mine is "1st generation" given the serial number is between 010 & 020. Cameron Weiss has since moved his operations from Los Angeles, CA to Nashville, TN. I have a 7.25" wrist and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 16487330


I’ll love it! Very nice!


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Traska.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Phoibos Wave Master 2.0


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Chris Hughes said:


> View attachment 16491898
> 
> 
> Phoibos Wave Master 2.0



Nice!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the purple Discovery all day… it so cool ,


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore the purple Discovery all day… it so cool ,


That dial really pops when the light hits it.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Kohill said:


> That dial really pops when the light hits it.


@Jeep99dad I think I need to learn to embrace the larger markers. It is a stand out and outstanding watch in the wild!


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Vaer D5 Tropic


----------



## christianj (Jul 14, 2010)

Anordain Model 1 Green Fume Enamel Dial


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

Picked up a cheap mesh bracelet on Amazon for my CW










Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Bespoke Watch Projects Readymade Intaglio 38 Titanium “Neu Sector” brass dial w/carbon patina (on Rowi titanium Fixoflex band to match the Ickler case).


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

christianj said:


> Anordain Model 1 Green Fume Enamel Dial
> View attachment 16493207


That vibrant green is beyond compare. While I love the cartography back story, I've not been the biggest fan of the printed dial layout. Another iteration of that might have me drooling.


----------



## christianj (Jul 14, 2010)

@Benjamin NV …..they offered a Model 2 with a different dial layout and different case. That model is being redesigned so I would keep a lookout for what’s to come and you might be able to get something more closely aligned to a dial layout you like.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

christianj said:


> @Benjamin NV …..they offered a Model 2 with a different dial layout and different case. That model is being redesigned so I would keep a lookout for what’s to come and you might be able to get something more closely aligned to a dial layout you like.


Yes, the Model 2 wasn't quite for me either. It's fine. It's more affordable not to have one I absolutely lust after! But I am interested to see what they may do next as these fumé enamels are second to none.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## ajmxco (11 mo ago)




----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

ajmxco said:


> View attachment 16496323


The enamel sandwich dial reminds me of pocket watch faces with a modern update. Oak and Oscar makes very restrained and tasteful watches.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I just got this back from my watchmaker, she had a complete overhaul. It's an Invicta 4469 from way back when they made decent watches.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2019)

My Waldhoff Dark Slate Tourbillion


----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

Dufrane from Austin, TX.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Straum Opphav


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Pilchuck (Jul 26, 2021)

Halios Universa


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bausele Airfield Hercules


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Just in yesterday, the Second Hour "Giant Stride".


----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

NTH today.


----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Wayfinder Lume Dial!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

PVD Deep Blue Master 1000 II this morning.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am wearing my new Waldan Heritage “Sportline” with champagne dial. Love these with the stepped case


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bigie35 (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Firecrafter (Jun 20, 2020)

Islander ISL-100 Ameriquartz.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Today I am wearing my new Waldan Heritage “Sportline” with champagne dial. Love these with the stepped case



I've always liked your taste in watches, Brice. Even after all of these years!!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

My Rainer Nienaber.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS


----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

Just got this earlier in the week...a new-to-me OWC MS 9411 courtesy of a fellow WUSer. Awesome watch- I'm very pleased with it. Built like a tank!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yay. It’s Friday. TGIF. 

#FarerFriday with the Discovery as usual


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Just in.

‘Antique Green’ Zelos Spearfish. Number 79/100.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Toddski1 said:


> Just in.
> 
> ‘Antique Green’ Zelos Spearfish. Number 79/100.


Love those dials.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

The new Traska is still getting a lot of wrist time.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

This just in! Isotope GMT 0° Snow White Limited Edition


So, this is a bit left field for me. Sure, those who have seen a decent amount of my collection know I have some quirky watches, but outside of Minase, I don’t usually go for microbrands. And I had never heard of Isotope until @Chronofactum (Tom) showed up one day with his online (and...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Sweetscience (Aug 5, 2021)

I’ve had this a week and I’m really enjoying it.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Vero Open Water "North Coast"


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

I am wearing a very rarely seen non special edition speedmaster. You hardly see them, do you?


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

johnniecats said:


> View attachment 16510953



That's a wild dial.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

fiskadoro said:


> Vero Open Water "North Coast"


I'm really intrigued by this watch.


----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

falcon4311 said:


> That's a wild dial.


Yes, this is their "abalone" dial. Each one is unique.


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

Traska Commuter


----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Selmaguy (Jan 20, 2021)

dfwcowboy said:


> Tisell 9015-EX


I love it. Does Tisell have a white, silver or cream colored dial explorer?


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm not sure when the honeymoon will end.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Mhutch said:


>


I have to get a Raven, I really like the brand.


----------



## caprichin (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Scurfa Diver One D1-500 Titanium ‘Proto Dial’


----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)

Newmark 6BB reissue


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I know I won't get many likes with this guy but I still like it. SW200 movement MOP dial, I think that makes for a decent watch.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase


----------



## MagicNC (Apr 28, 2010)

falcon4311 said:


> I'm sporting my Cobra de Caliber from Vancouver Watch Company.


Reverie GT for me


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

My Rainer Nienaber KS Date, giving it some extra wrist time.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Aragon Divemaster













When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Waldan in Royal Blue


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

GasGasBones UPKEEP, 1 of 50.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cbh-nKSrfri/


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

A Montblanc Timewalker


----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

Management has me working on the honey do list today. Going with a Deep Blue tool watch for today.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

NTH Antilles


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

PVD Deep Blue


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I put the Invicta 4469 on a jubilee bracelet.


----------



## butterflyer (Jul 17, 2019)

DH 1962 on Unkle Seiko Speedmaster bracelet


----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

butterflyer said:


> DH 1962 on Unkle Seiko Speedmaster bracelet
> View attachment 16526050


Handsome watch.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bausele


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Schofield Signalman


----------



## caprichin (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Melbourne Watch Company Lonsdale


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

ZM-73 said:


> Melbourne Watch Company Lonsdale


That is a handsome watch.

It’s a wonder why some watches generate a buzz while others go under the radar.


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Yesterday's pic.









Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orsoni said:


> That is a handsome watch.
> 
> It’s a wonder why some watches generate a buzz while others go under the radar.


Unfortunately the Lonsdale isn't made out of plastic.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Orion Hellcat


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## taoyanchilaxingren (Jan 10, 2022)

Just received her……


----------



## Ricktock (10 mo ago)

Here's one. Oceanica REEF. Cpt Willard homage. Seiko N35 movement is the most accurate Seiko movement watch I own. Watch is produced in NYC. So what's not to like. American owners, 316 SS, Sapphire Crystal and Ceramic Bezel insert, UV coated on inside.
$160.00 and 
The only thing I did not like was the resin band, to to stiff. Replaced with my go to for divers. Watch Gecko Zuludiver rubber strap.


----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Chris Hughes said:


> I wasn’t familiar with Farr and Swit so I went and checked out their site. They have some very interesting designs. I like the one you’re wearing for sure. It’s pretty unique in a field of divers that all look more or less the same from a distance. Their lume dial Wayfinder is very interesting too.


Thanks Chris,

The lume dial Wayfinder has been a crowd favorite. We have more stock coming as well as a new lume dial variant for local Chicago baseball fans...

Our newest model will be launching soon and that has a very cool solar powered mecha quartz. Stay tuned.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wicked Pearl Diver


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## blaker333 (May 30, 2019)

RZE Stealth watch


----------



## blaker333 (May 30, 2019)

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 16467877


So nice, one of my favorite microbrands that I would love to own someday!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

EMG today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery to kick off the weekend


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

NTH Swiftsure.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Took a better pic.


----------



## omMIega (May 20, 2021)

Nodus Sector


----------



## MagicNC (Apr 28, 2010)

Reverie GT. White dial. It’s super nice


----------



## Chronofactum (Jan 21, 2021)

Oooh, I love this thread!!


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Its absolutely beautiful out there, talking the dog for a walk with my daughter and her dog. I love spring! Here's my patriotic wrist shot.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## boney3147 (Dec 20, 2018)

Farr & Swit, a local Chicago brand










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Borealis Portus Cale!


----------



## CCompton (Oct 28, 2019)

fiskadoro said:


> NTH Antilles


This colorway looks really good. Is it more of a yellow or orange? Keep thinking about picking one up but just don't flip the switch.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

CCompton said:


> This colorway looks really good. Is it more of a yellow or orange? Keep thinking about picking one up but just don't flip the switch.


Definitely more of a burnt orange that darkens to brown towards the edges. Just brightens to gold when it hits the light right.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera-Aquamarine 








a38-01bl9


----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

Dufrane Deep Eddy.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Traska
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery on Crown & Buckle Syrah Chevron singlepass. I love this combo and the dial takes so many shades of purple. So vibrant in the sun  

Ready for vaca to start


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

sleepyhead123 said:


> .


Wow, what brand is this??? 
I don't think it's Lululemon... 
thanks!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

redhed18 said:


> Wow, what brand is this???
> I don't think it's Lululemon...
> thanks!











This just in! Lima Meca-02 Automatic


So I’ve been mulling over this watch for a few years now. As some of you know, I’m all into fun and quirky watches and well, yeah, this one’s kind of fun and quirky. But it was one of those on the cusp purchase all the time. It was only in the process of talking to anOrdain and picking a...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Vero Open Water "North Coast"


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Vertex










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Swapped rubber strap for theOEM bracelet from UTS.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Has anyone ever said, "You know, that's not actually blue."


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

For The Masters!


----------



## JacobS96 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## ajmxco (11 mo ago)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema 1970's jump hour


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wearing the FineWatchesBerlin „HansaViertel“ at the Inhorgenta in Munich.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16553953


Never saw this one. Wich model is?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema again


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I put my Steinhart on a jubilee. Its like its nighttime, we have been overcast for days, thus the dark shot.


----------



## ctm1967 (9 mo ago)

Wow what a fantastic thread to look through. So many fantastic looking watches I've never laid eyes on before.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ctm1967 said:


> Wow what a fantastic thread to look through. So many fantastic looking watches I've never laid eyes on before.
> 
> View attachment 16563105


I agree, there are several micro brands that I'm now looking to buy.


----------



## cujotom (Mar 28, 2012)

I love the Boschett Cave Dweller! Even though its very heavy its a great micro brand watch. Boschett also has the Harpoon.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Bomberg today:


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctm1967 (9 mo ago)

Does anyone have this watch or something similar from Baltic? The price asked & the appeared quality of the watch seem almost too good to be true.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ctm1967 said:


> Does anyone have this watch or something similar from Baltic? The price asked & the appeared quality of the watch seem almost too good to be true.
> 
> View attachment 16564944


Baltic quality seems good from talk around here and they are well respected. If you like the looks go for it I'm sure you will love it. It's affordable because it uses a cheap($$ cost) low beat movement and doesn't have a bracelet, those are the two most expensive parts of a microbrand watch like this. Baltic is a top tier micro in regards to respect and customer satisfaction, I say buy with no fear. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









View attachment 16565969


----------



## ctm1967 (9 mo ago)

JLS36 said:


> Baltic quality seems good from talk around here and they are well respected. If you like the looks go for it I'm sure you will love it. It's affordable because it uses a cheap($$ cost) low beat movement and doesn't have a bracelet, those are the two most expensive parts of a microbrand watch like this. Baltic is a top tier micro in regards to respect and customer satisfaction, I say buy with no fear.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info, you've educated me further with the reasoning as to how you can keep the cost down. They are very similar to Corniche whose watches always look like they should be more expensive than they are.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

I guess if they make only 200 watches a year, and less than 20 of any model, my Habring2 might qualify?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Time Exposure said:


> I guess if they make only 200 watches a year, and less than 20 of any model, my Habring2 might qualify?


That's fantastic, dial looks great. Love seeing something I've never heard of. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Pleased to add this new Direnzo DRZ05 ‘Solaris’ dual-crown diver to the collection! It strays away from the typical dual-crown compressor look by adding a well-balanced combination of modern and retro styling cues throughout the build.


----------



## xchen418 (Jun 9, 2017)

Time Exposure said:


> I guess if they make only 200 watches a year, and less than 20 of any model, my Habring2 might qualify?


Great looking watch. Is the center dial sunken or raised compared to the 12,3,6,9 ring? Maybe they are slightly different texture? It seems like this dial is more interesting than just flat black at least based on this photo. Again, nice watch. Love sector dial


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Vaer D5 Tropic


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Toddski1 said:


> Pleased to add this new Direnzo DRZ05 ‘Solaris’ dual-crown diver to the collection! It strays away from the typical dual-crown compressor look by adding a well-balanced combination of modern and retro styling cues throughout the build.


That's a looker. I love the dial.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

xchen418 said:


> Great looking watch. Is the center dial sunken or raised compared to the 12,3,6,9 ring? Maybe they are slightly different texture? It seems like this dial is more interesting than just flat black at least based on this photo. Again, nice watch. Love sector dial


The dial is flat. The paint is bold and the indices are applied, so maybe that gives the illusion of a sunken center? Or the light and angle? Not sure...

Habring2 does have a (non-chronograph) Pilot watch with a pebbled-texture that's pretty cool. But my disease, I mean, fascination with watches is securely locked in to chronographs only, so no plans to add that Habring2.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16569377



I like that guy. What does it have for a movement?


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

My two favourite watches:
















Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TrojanSharkCrabs (9 mo ago)

Orsoni said:


> View attachment 15626276


Which model is this?


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


That is one of the finest meteorite dials I have seen 🥰 
Very crisp!
Nature can make a straight line😅


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

TrojanSharkCrabs said:


> Which model is this?


It’s the Farer Hudson.

I think they may be sold out but, I read that another manual wind model will be introduced soon-ish


----------



## Firecrafter (Jun 20, 2020)

ISL-100 on wrist today.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Lorier of course!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanlutz21 (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Time Exposure said:


> The dial is flat. The paint is bold and the indices are applied, so maybe that gives the illusion of a sunken center? Or the light and angle? Not sure...
> 
> Habring2 does have a (non-chronograph) Pilot watch with a pebbled-texture that's pretty cool. But my disease, I mean, fascination with watches is securely locked in to chronographs only, so no plans to add that Habring2.


How did you discover the brand? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

JLS36 said:


> How did you discover the brand?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Watch media online. This video cemented my admiration for the brand. It’s a touch dry and long, but fascinating all the same to hear the perspective of a family watch company directly from the family! I highly recommend taking the time to view it.


----------



## sryan79 (May 7, 2019)

Ventus Northstar on rubber.


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## E4MAFIA (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

OWC 9411 on a nato I snagged off Amazon…


----------



## AQBill (Jun 26, 2018)

Scurfa Ti Diver One on Ti bracelet... Love this watch so much I now have an orange-dial Ti, too! Hard to beat these divers!


----------



## AZJOE (9 mo ago)

Maratac Titanium Field and Vaer A5


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS Arcticus


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Breakfast and reading the morning news with the traska.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

RXW ZEROMASTER by Ken Sato..

100 Made and available only through his shop Ginza Tokyo back in 2000...
I can't believe how time flys by !
I don't wear if often but decided to get it out , need to change date and wind it.. 

With Iron Cover, Movement Ring and Dial Plate making it resistant to 1000 Gauss, 
Has a Triple Sealed Crown ..


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ajmxco (11 mo ago)




----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

Newest addition (Btw,that's dust and not scratches on the case)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Started life as an NTH Nazario.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Baltic Aquascaphe


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## mackaw (May 10, 2021)




----------



## ZenInk315 (Jun 26, 2021)

The second watch added to my collection, from Vaer via Kickstarter, a no-date field automatic.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

My favorite micro brand - Vario. This is their Empire Chrono with salmon dial. This particular color sold out very quickly!


----------



## ZenInk315 (Jun 26, 2021)

tudortommy said:


> My favorite micro brand - Vario. This is their Empire Chrono with salmon dial. This particular color sold out very quickly!


Very cool - been debating the grey model.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

ZenInk315 said:


> Very cool - been debating the grey model.


It was a hard decision between the salmon and gunmetal grey for me. I went with salmon and a co worker of mine has the gunmetal grey on the way 😀


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Strond DC3 MKII


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Zelos Spearfish 'ANTIQUE GREEN' 40mm Diver


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

DaleEArnold said:


> RXW ZEROMASTER by Ken Sato..
> 
> 100 Made and available only through his shop Ginza Tokyo back in 2000...
> I can't believe how time flys by !
> ...


Rolex should relaunch this. Would break the internet.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16580006
> 
> View attachment 16580005



Dayam, I like that watch!!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Carbon Fiber VDB w/Vintage HEUER Movement


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

falcon4311 said:


> Dayam, I like that watch!!


Me too, it’s noice; so lightweight and comfortable 👍🏻 Wish I’d got the red dial version too when it was available. Looking out for a used copy now 👀


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## scdubya (9 mo ago)

Wore both of these today —


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Strond SSC 101
















The dial tag is from Concorde 101 (official registration number: G-AXDN). Which holds the world speed record for an airliner of 1,450 mph.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Selmaguy (Jan 20, 2021)

scdubya said:


> View attachment 16581609
> 
> Wore both of these today —


I have that Neptune and I love it.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Lazy Saturday morning with the Traska.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Selmaguy (Jan 20, 2021)

Kohill said:


> Lazy Saturday morning with the Traska.
> View attachment 16584614


Nice looking watch!!!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sloan441 (Jun 4, 2011)

Right this instant:


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

UNDONE Terra
… silver (H:M) hands for visibility 
… Monstraps camo leather strap

Great dual colour lume.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I crave this case and bracelet some days









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Christopher Ward.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

I blame Wenger Todd for this one, 
but I love it…


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

I have to tell you, this one is hard to resist.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm being naughty today. I didn't wear a microbrand. I wore two.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Tsao Baltimore Constellation


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

sleepyhead123 said:


> View attachment 16581437



Bloody gorgeous.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

sleepyhead123 said:


> I'm being naughty today. I didn't wear a microbrand. I wore two.
> 
> View attachment 16589890



This watch makes me weak in the knees.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

This watch is much more than one would expect from Invicta. This came from a guy some of you might know, Larry from Tritons Treasures. This was his personal watch. I miss chatting with him, great guy.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

falcon4311 said:


> This watch makes me weak in the knees.





falcon4311 said:


> Bloody gorgeous.


Well here's an indoor pic. I think when it's indoors the algorithm just smoothes out the dial. Last time for a while. Time for other watches to get some love.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZE Fortitude


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Toddski1 said:


> I have to tell you, this one is hard to resist.


This green... I regret not getting this. So so good. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

falcon4311 said:


> Bloody gorgeous.


seconded


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

An older picture, but I am wearing it right now:


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PieLemonKey (9 mo ago)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## stobievulture (Feb 21, 2014)

Z engineer said:


> An older picture, but I am wearing it right now:
> View attachment 16593075


another brand i'm looking at and near to taking the plung....worth the money?


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Direnzo DRZ 05 “Solaris”


----------



## bhvrdr (Jun 23, 2021)

Is this a microbrand?


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

The new Arken Instrumentum arrived yesterday, and it's absolutely killer. All-titanium construction (bezel, case, bracelet) and lots of nice attention to detail. I see a rosy future ahead for this brand. For a rookie effort, it's pretty complex and well-engineered.


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

stobievulture said:


> another brand i'm looking at and near to taking the plung....worth the money?


For me that's an immediate yes. I bought this watch almost 4 years ago and up until recently haven't felt the urge to buy anything else. You won't get bored quickly with any of their watches and the quality of mine is top notch.

Now I'm deep into vitreous enamel dials, but a 2 year waiting list is causing some cognitive dissonance. (It's probably clear which brand I'm aiming at )


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

fiskadoro said:


> The new Arken Instrumentum arrived yesterday, and it's absolutely killer. All-titanium construction (bezel, case, bracelet) and lots of nice attention to detail. I see a rosy future ahead for this brand. For a rookie effort, it's pretty complex and well-engineered.


Arken nailed it with this design. Can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## stobievulture (Feb 21, 2014)

Z engineer said:


> For me that's an immediate yes. I bought this watch almost 4 years ago and up until recently haven't felt the urge to buy anything else. You won't get bored quickly with any of their watches and the quality of mine is top notch.
> 
> Now I'm deep into vitreous enamel dials, but a 2 year waiting list is causing some cognitive dissonance. (It's probably clear which brand I'm aiming at )


haha i get you mate.....thanks for that...its another deffo added to my wanted list


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

BOTTA


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

bhvrdr said:


> Is this a microbrand?
> 
> View attachment 16593718



Yes, Deep Blue would be considered a micro brand.


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

My week old Oak & Oscar Humboldt GMT


----------



## mackaw (May 10, 2021)

fiskadoro said:


> The new Arken Instrumentum arrived yesterday, and it's absolutely killer. All-titanium construction (bezel, case, bracelet) and lots of nice attention to detail. I see a rosy future ahead for this brand. For a rookie effort, it's pretty complex and well-engineered.


So they've finally started to send them out? I'm eagerly waiting for mine to arrive! 
Really dig the design on this one, not your standard diver.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Who ever thought I would post this often on this thread?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Dreaming of summer roads!


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Lorier Hydra II for Worn & Wound 10th anniversary


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Atticus Icarus









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Ordered Saturday, arrived Wednesday. France to USA. You get two pictures because it came with a beautiful blue strap, and I was curious about what a brown alligator might look like.
















I saw these watches at the Wind Up watch fair in San Francisco last weekend. They didn’t have any stock to sell, so I went online and ordered one. Love the look, love the style, and the turnaround time was as quick as domestic packages if not faster. I just hope the Seagull 1901 movement is up to my constant fiddling!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos really kicked up the level of quality and value in the microbrand world.























Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Last micro in a while.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MWC Lonsdale


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery on a C&B Syrah Chevron singlepass


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Direnzo DRZ04 Mondial


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Boldr


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Back to my Steiny.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on this glorious spring day.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Rainer Nienaber


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Paulin Neo B


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hstdist (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Epoch Stockholm today


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Ochs und Junior


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Fears on a new strap










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

My two Microbrand watches:








Hemel Air Wing mechanical Chronograph
Melbourne Portsea Calendar Watch:








This is my go-to thread for dreaming of great watches 😻 ☀🌻🇺🇦


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

This one brings cheer on a gloomy day.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Toddski1 said:


> This one brings cheer on a gloomy day.


 Sharp looking dial!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

EMG today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Mother’s Day  

Been honeymooning with my new O&O Humboldt GMT the last three days


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy Mother’s Day
> 
> Been honeymooning with my new O&O Humboldt GMT the last three days


Blue and red, great color combo, Brice. Nice looking watch.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fiskadoro said:


> Paulin Neo B


She’s a beauty


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jamespreillyii said:


> View attachment 16617951



The NATO looks perfect on your CW.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Straton Daily Driver


----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

Lorier GMT


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

Thanks. It came out of the strap box from this thread!



falcon4311 said:


> The NATO looks perfect on your CW.











Pay it forward!


Interested in the strap box! Definitely have some to add! Please let me know if I can jump on the list.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

OWC...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

Yema LE for me today


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Vero Workhorse chrono. It’s like a Tonka truck for your wrist!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Giving my Rainer Nienaber some extra wrist time.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Celegin, from Sweden


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16622041


What a sweet looking watch. What kind of movement are they using? I owned a couple of their quartz watches and was pleased with the quality.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Kaventsmann


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

falcon4311 said:


> What a sweet looking watch. What kind of movement are they using? I owned a couple of their quartz watches and was pleased with the quality.


They use Myota. After a year it’s about +2 spd.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Kenster21 said:


> They use Myota. After a year it’s about +2 spd.


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## 97Type-R (May 26, 2020)

Nice sunny shot.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Baltic Bicompax 002 on a Fluco Horween shell cordovan strap.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Jeep99dad said:


> Today I am wearing my new Waldan Heritage “Sportline” with champagne dial. Love these with the stepped case


Yes, I like this, by wish it was automatic. It would suit it in my opinion.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Benjamin NV said:


> Yes, I like this, by wish it was automatic. It would suit it in my opinion.


I love having quartz watches in the rotation and especially for dressier watches I don’t wear often and just want to grab & go. It’s also cheap so it’s easier to justify having those and try a few colors  but auto would suit the style like my old Hamilton small second.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Benjamin NV said:


> View attachment 16624156


I absolutely love their dial. Love the texture and how uncluttered it is. Very well done. What are your impressions ?


----------



## Willbrink (Nov 6, 2016)

Farer GMT Bezel. My review:


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Jeep99dad said:


> I absolutely love their dial. Love the texture and how uncluttered it is. Very well done. What are your impressions ?


Well, in brief, I may not be the most experienced expert, but I think it is a very well executed and finished design. It doesn't blend in as easily as some of my watches, but by far has the most immediate visual interest. I find the case as much a triumph in design as the dial. While perhaps unnecessary, the floating dial also creates an unexpected 3D depth framing that makes the hammered centre dial stand out more. A recent writeup by Fratello compared the finishing of the markers to the Czapek Antarctique, but fell short of truly articulating how the difference can be appreciated. My take on it, without ever studying a watch as high end as the Czapek, that the polishing and angles are very well done. However, perhaps when really looking in minute detail under certain light reflections, a partial light reflection on one of the index surfaces might just seem to have a slightly wobbly line. Perhaps on a Czapek this would be dead straight. If so, the question is immediately if that would matter. Downsides? The crown is not as comfortable and easy to operate as the looks may suggest, but I find it a minor niggle at best. Because there are many reflective surfaces under different angles, this can impede outright readability, though again I have not tricky encountered a problem with that. Perhaps more importantly, the reflective surface of the lacquer o the centre dial can cause the colour to appear washed out at extremely slight angles. The weak point is likely the bog standard and unregulated as well as unmodified movement. This does have a phantom date position, though thankfully in my book, the sound of the date changing at midnight is ever so faint and this is my main nuisance with phantom dates. Truthfully, it is a joy to look at and also to wear. However, I tend to forget it is clearly bigger than my other watches. At 41mm diameter (excl. crown and guards I think) and with it's relatively flat left side case, it sits wider and higher on my wrist than anything else I own. Therefore I need to be careful when reaching for things or into cupboards, something more modestly sized watches barely give me grievance over. Also, it is slightly heavier on the leather band because of this, but I found comfort increases when slightly overtightening the strap, so there is less movement. I have not found this to cause any discomfort, so I just see it as the right way to wear the watch. Cor, having written so much trying to be brief reminds me I should really finish the review I once started in this piece!


----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

Spinnaker Croft Midsize (40mm) Pepsi


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Diver One automatic











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Tornek-Rayville TR660. Never easy to photograph without reflections from that domed crystal!


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Discovery on a Syrah Crown & Buckle chevron singlepass 

TGIF


----------



## mackaw (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

mackaw said:


> View attachment 16628372


Which micro is this?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Can't say enough good things about this Atticus Icarus.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Discovery on a Syrah Crown & Buckle chevron singlepass
> 
> TGIF



Good to see you wearing that watch as much as you do. She's a looker, Brice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> Good to see you wearing that watch as much as you do. She's a looker, Brice.


Thanks bud. Love this thing. Fun color and different from what I own. The case is also quite nice even though the dial color takes all the attention


----------



## ajmxco (11 mo ago)




----------



## mackaw (May 10, 2021)

Benjamin NV said:


> Which micro is this?


Manchester Watch Works. I think they shut down their business some years ago.


----------



## MadKatt (8 mo ago)

ajmxco said:


> View attachment 16629061


How are your liking the Vaer? It really appeals to me would like to try to pick one up.


----------



## ajmxco (11 mo ago)

MadKatt said:


> How are your liking the Vaer? It really appeals to me would like to try to pick one up.


It's been a great watch and I'm glad I purchased it. To me, the dial is matte blue and sometimes it looks greyish. The Miyota movement keeps time great and the watch fits well on my wrist.

I got the Vaer standard bracelet but I should have gotten the premium model.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Danyet said:


> View attachment 16631069



Great looking watch!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Bremoir Lexington


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks good, @fiskadoro! Like something out of the ‘20s or early ‘30s. 

I’m wearing this Traska Commuter today. 36.5mm x 44mm.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hoffman


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I just received this ultra cheap strap from Wish and I love it. Very pliable silicon with those bumps under the starp to make the keepers stay in place. I'll be ordering more of them, lots of color choices.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Straum Opphav


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Haim Legacy Chronograph


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

O&O Humboldt GMT today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


>


Those are so nice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fiskadoro said:


> Bremoir Lexington


I freaking love these


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Those are so nice


Thanks Brice, she is a good looking watch IMO.


----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

For the last 3 days it’s been my Yema LE


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

I’ve enjoyed my time with this DRZ 05 “Solaris”. It’s clear, Sergio Godoy Di Renzo knows what he’s doing. You can tell a lot of time and thought went into producing this watch, as it’s loaded with clever design details. One of them being the bowl shape dial, which is a signature feature of the brand.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Toddski1 said:


> I’ve enjoyed my time with this DRZ 05 “Solaris”. It’s clear, Sergio Godoy Di Renzo knows what he’s doing. You can tell a lot of time and thought went into producing this watch, as it’s loaded with clever design details. One of them being the bowl shape dial, which is a signature feature of the brand.



I've mentioned before how cool that dial is. I'm sure you are spot on with your assessment of the watch.


----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)

Kuoe Old Smith mechanical with the black grained dial and on the original BOR.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Batavi Architect


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema Meangraf Super R70


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Nazario Azzurro









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Avi-8:


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## maglev (Jan 24, 2008)

Last week or so, MKII LRRP UTC Capstone


----------



## Ztak (10 mo ago)

falcon4311 said:


> I've mentioned before how cool that dial is. I'm sure you are spot on with your assessment of the watch.


I've been considering the Direnzo Solaris as well--that dial is so cool and really different from anything out there. Is the 2 o'clock crown easy to operate? My concern with all the dual-crown watches I'm looking at is that they will be impractical to use for daily timing tasks.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

maglev said:


> Last week or so, MKII LRRP UTC Capstone
> View attachment 16651830



Nice! I'm about to put on my Steinhart.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The ridge trail on canvas


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

That’s absolutely beautiful! 


Orsoni said:


> Ochs und Junior
> View attachment 16613190


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

This has turned into one of my favorites to wear:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

The very capable Seaholm Rover. 3x the ISO 1413 standard for shock resistance, 7x the ISO 764 for anti-magnetism, ISO 6425 tested for water resistance. Personally I like the looks....


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

8 years without a polish


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Stingray 47 Ti


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Gorilla


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Jack Turner


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Orion Hellcat


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

“I Gnome, it’s been a Mesh-ee Week”


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson for chores


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)

DeepBlue Speedograph :


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

garydusa said:


>


Bracelet is unique, is that the Leatherman bracelet somehow rigged to work on a watch? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Steinhart


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Bracelet is unique, is that the Leatherman bracelet somehow rigged to work on a watch?
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Sure is, Drilled, & Ground. Surprised by how comfortable it wears. 
I wanted this to be a Chunky Heavy piece (and it is) !


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2021)

Does Archimede count? I feel like it should, and the Nick Mankey strap adds extra micro-cred, right?


----------



## Aladave (Nov 1, 2021)

Islander with an Uncle Seiko BoR bracelet and Namoki glass bezel insert.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Abalone Shell


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Killer thread. So tired of all the rolex omega grand seiko tudor posts. Yawn , yes we've seen your watch a few thousand times. 
But this thread is the gilt on a boring watch community.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

debussychopin said:


> Killer thread. So tired of all the rolex omega grand seiko tudor posts. Yawn , yes we've seen your watch a few thousand times.
> But this thread is the gilt on a boring watch community.


I love my Tudors but a lot of mt latest purchases have been micro brands. Sooo much fun😃. I agree with you @debussychopin !


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Mhutch said:


>



I want that watch!! They never seem to come up on Recon. She's a looker for sure.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I mounted an Ostrich strap on my EMG. How does it look?


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fergfour said:


> The very capable Seaholm Rover. 3x the ISO 1413 standard for shock resistance, 7x the ISO 764 for anti-magnetism, ISO 6425 tested for water resistance. Personally I like the looks....
> 
> View attachment 16656498


I like this one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Waldan Heritage Sportline


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like this one


Thanks bud! The 39mm is far better. Not sure if you remember when I wasn't too happy with the fit of the 42mm but it was terrible. This one fits like a glove, I love it.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zokissima (Jan 20, 2017)

Zelos yesterday, Zelos today!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

zokissima said:


> Zelos yesterday, Zelos today!


Where the hell is your pic? lol


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Seaborne Sea Venture


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Lots of wrist time for this one. Not my normal style but... This thing is sweet.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheoTheQ (Aug 14, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Lots of wrist time for this one. Not my normal style but... This thing is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed it is!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

Very happy to have picked this up before the current madness (and changes of design)


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

New release from Isotope: Hydrium in "burnt tangerine." José Miranda definitely has his own unique design style, but I'm more impressed by how extremely well engineered everything is from the case to the bezel to the crown. The bracelet coming later this year should finish it off nicely. My only minor criticism is the chonkiness, but to be expected in a 1000m diver, and the case size/shape fits my 7" wrist nicely.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Evening switch to the Nazario Azzurro...









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons 








MSR-002-3S


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Manchester Watch Works


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my O&O Humboldt GMT today.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

NTH light or none


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mediocre said:


> NTH light or none
> 
> View attachment 16688904
> 
> ...


What a cool dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to another micro, the Farer Discovery, to kick off the weekend


----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

This is one of the most enabling threads on WUS.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> What a cool dial


Thanks, mean a lot from someone that has owned the watches you have sir!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I switched to another micro, the Farer Discovery, to kick off the weekend


Is that a purple fumé?


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> I switched to another micro, the Farer Discovery, to kick off the weekend


Nice pics Brice. Are you still using your iPhone for pictures?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Yesterday

















Today:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mediocre said:


> Is that a purple fumé?


Not fume and it’s incredible how it changes based on angle and lighting


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> Nice pics Brice. Are you still using your iPhone for pictures?


Hey Don
I use my iPhone 11Pro and its basic edit function to tweak light, contrast and the like.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey Don
> I use my iPhone 11Pro and its basic edit function to tweak light, contrast and the like.


You always took excellent pics with iPhones even years back.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

If you've never owned a Davosa, you really should take a look at them. The best maker of homage watches IMO.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Great looking green dial.


----------



## sliderule3_14 (Nov 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Moto Koure


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Zelos today
















Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Richardt Mejer Automatisk


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Meg!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Zelos ‘Antique Green’ Spearfish - No. 52/100


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Toddski1 said:


> Zelos ‘Antique Green’ Spearfish - No. 52/100


Man, Zelos has some pretty cool dials. Nice watch.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Fears Archival 1930










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver that just arrived this week


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Micros worn this week


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Nethuns (No. 7 Bronze Dial Swiss Made)


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Another Zelos


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Nordlys for todays adventures


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thewatchidiot said:


> Fears Archival 1930
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s gorgeous  what are your thoughts ? And what’s your wrist size ? Thanks


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

MARANEZ RAWAI BRASS 47mm for a walk w/the wife after dinner..


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fred’s last release, the Retro World in burgundy (one of 3 variants)

RIP Fred


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> Fred’s last release, the Retro World in burgundy (one of 3 variants)
> 
> RIP Fred


Wow that’s gorgeous! First time I’ve seen the burgundy anywhere but on the website. After seeing your pictures I may like it more than the white model I picked up 🤔!!
Love Bernhardt though! Posted this one in the daily thread a few times already but just got it last week. Rose gold Binnacle Submersible.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

fiskadoro said:


> New release from Isotope: Hydrium in "burnt tangerine." José Miranda definitely has his own unique design style, but I'm more impressed by how extremely well engineered everything is from the case to the bezel to the crown. The bracelet coming later this year should finish it off nicely. My only minor criticism is the chonkiness, but to be expected in a 1000m diver, and the case size/shape fits my 7" wrist nicely.


My "Will Return" says hello. Small correction: water resistance is "only" 1000 feet, not meters. The tropic-style strap is on the long side for my 6.5" wrist (watch fits fine), so I've swapped that out for Nick Mankey gray & black "Classic Bond" Hook Strap. I'm also interested in what the bracelet will be like.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Nethuns No.5 Swiss*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ancon M26 tank in Bronze.


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

My Yema arrived today!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

mtallman said:


> My Yema arrived today!
> View attachment 16730394



Nice!!


----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)

Oceanking arrived today


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Aragon Divemaster


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Largest of the GRUPPO GAMMA’s
47mm Titanium Vanguard (MKIII)*


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

garydusa said:


> *The Largest of the GRUPPO GAMMA’s
> 47mm Titanium Vanguard (MKIII)*


Where did you get that strap? I really like it.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

A small 39mm.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

AnOrdain Model 2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wore these 2 today


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## gbelleh (9 mo ago)

Islander


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

falcon4311 said:


> Where did you get that strap? I really like it.


Our own “Solar g-shocker” (hangs out over in the Chunky Dive watches sub forum)
he’s MOTT STRAPS ! check him out!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

garydusa said:


> Our own “Solar g-shocker” (hangs out over in the Chunky Dive watches sub forum)
> he’s MOTT STRAPS ! check him out!


Cool, thanks!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GSD-3A on DrunkArtStraps canvas for FliegerFriday 

TGIF. Excited about another long weekend


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tudortommy said:


> Wow that’s gorgeous! First time I’ve seen the burgundy anywhere but on the website. After seeing your pictures I may like it more than the white model I picked up !!
> Love Bernhardt though! Posted this one in the daily thread a few times already but just got it last week. Rose gold Binnacle Submersible.
> View attachment 16728450


That’s nice 

So you got the the white RW? is cool too. I’m digging it for summer. 


































I have the three colors on loan and will buy one but all three have their charm


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> That’s nice
> 
> So you got the the white RW? is cool too. I’m digging it for summer.
> 
> ...


Wow, just wow I’m jealous!😂😂😂. Take your time and choose wisely!!!


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

Back from a dip in the ocean and enjoying some winter sun.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Dean Learner said:


> Back from a dip in the ocean and enjoying some winter sun.



Great, now I'm looking at these watches that I shouldn't be buying. This thread is a bad thing for me...lol. They make some damn cool watches.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze
“The Rare Teal Dial” (On Di Stefano’ Strap) (44mm)*




































*and…
“Drive it like you Stole it!”*








*Cheers! *


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Spinnaker.


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

falcon4311 said:


> Great, now I'm looking at these watches that I shouldn't be buying


That's why we're all here isn't it....

Shame they've discontinued the original quartz models, had a great oil filled model too. There's a thread dedicated to them somewhere if you want to go down the rabbithole completely


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Happy 4th of July”!*


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

garydusa said:


> *“Happy 4th of July”!*


Love this


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Going red, white and blue with the NTH Nazario Azzurro for the 4th.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## ajmxco (11 mo ago)




----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

🇺🇸Happy 4th🇺🇸


----------



## jpwatchme (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o dress orca polished


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Vario trench this evening. I believe someone read my mind and designed this watch😍


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze MKIII
on Di Stefano’ Strap (Blue Dial) (44mm)*



























*“TAAA—DAAA!”*








*CHEERS!  *


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

sleepyhead123 said:


> View attachment 16742103


Nice!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)




----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

sleepyhead123 said:


> View attachment 16742103


Hey! First time I see this in a live shot. Looks better than expected! I've come very close to buying Paulin's Commuter Automatic (love the font, wish there was more of it), but bever pulled through.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Benjamin NV said:


> Hey! First time I see this in a live shot. Looks better than expected! I've come very close to buying Paulin's Commuter Automatic (love the font, wish there was more of it), but bever pulled through.


I'd go for it. The Commuter is a (relatively) inexpensive watch and at least based on the Neo I own, should be quite well finished for the price. And yeah, that font is something. And they actually assemble the watch in Glasgow, which is something I suspect most micros don't actually do themselves. If that makes a difference for you.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

sleepyhead123 said:


> I'd go for it. The Commuter is a (relatively) inexpensive watch and at least based on the Neo I own, should be quite well finished for the price. And yeah, that font is something. And they actually assemble the watch in Glasgow, which is something I suspect most micros don't actually do themselves. If that makes a difference for you.


Indeed, that it is an affordable watch plays a role, and yet for me, 400GBP is still a significant purchase and there is interesting competition at that price in the micro world. Ultimately, I think I love elements of the watch, such as that font, a lot, while the whole perhaps doesn't quite convince in the same way. If ever in Glasgow again, I'd love to have a look in person. I don't think I have ever seen one come by on this forum.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Benjamin NV said:


> Indeed, that it is an affordable watch plays a role, and yet for me, 400GBP is still a significant purchase and there is interesting competition at that price in the micro world. Ultimately, I think I love elements of the watch, such as that font, a lot, while the whole perhaps doesn't quite convince in the same way. If ever in Glasgow again, I'd love to have a look in person. I don't think I have ever seen one come by on this forum.


They are all online now. Apparently despite the fact that historically most of their sales were in store, in the post-pandemic world they no longer make enough from the store to offset overhead. I think they still plan on selling through the AD in town though, so that's the store you may want to look into. I don't know what it's called though.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Not sure where to draw the line for a microbrand but I'm wearing my Junkers G38 today:


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Squirrelly said:


> Not sure where to draw the line for a microbrand but I'm wearing my Junkers G38 today:
> View attachment 16745631


I doubt there will be any of the micro brand police kicking down your door...lol


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

sleepyhead123 said:


> They are all online now. Apparently despite the fact that historically most of their sales were in store, in the post-pandemic world they no longer make enough from the store to offset overhead. I think they still plan on selling through the AD in town though, so that's the store you may want to look into. I don't know what it's called though.


That's sad, really.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

That is showing the lume with the watch about 6” under water 💦 👍👍


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bernhardt Retro World


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## skyblue314 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is Geckota a microbrand?









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

MAD777 said:


> View attachment 16749577



Good looking watch!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## sprite1275 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Diving for 45mm Bronze Sharks Today*_
*

























*
_*Cheers Big Ears! *_


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap for tennis/heat with boschett


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 16746761


Great choice of strap on this. Every time s Weiss comes by I am reminded of how nice a well executed basic field watch can be. I struggle spending that much on a field watch as my wearing habits err towards dressy. Also, they don't do automatics, do they? (I know, not the authentic field watch way, but I'd prefer it)


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

sleepyhead123 said:


>


Such romance in a watch! What are the dimensions of this? I anticipate numbers I'd find hard to pull of. Remind me of the brand/maker?


----------



## Northwatch99 (Mar 18, 2019)

Scurfa Diver One MS21 titanium. Decided I needed a ‘holiday watch’ for a trip to the Italian lakes. Very impressed with the build quality of this thing.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Benjamin NV said:


> Great choice of strap on this. Every time s Weiss comes by I am reminded of how nice a well executed basic field watch can be. I struggle spending that much on a field watch as my wearing habits err towards dressy. Also, they don't do automatics, do they? (I know, not the authentic field watch way, but I'd prefer it)


I believe Weiss make an auto version.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Bonzodog said:


> I believe Weiss make an auto version.


I've not checked in a long time, but this design I don't think they do in automatic.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Hot, humid days call for lightweight watches, so this weekend, it's been the Bespoke Watch Projects Readymade Intaglio 38 Titanium “Neu Sector” brass dial w/carbon patina.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Sunday stunt watch on a walk with Maisie


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Benjamin NV said:


> Such romance in a watch! What are the dimensions of this? I anticipate numbers I'd find hard to pull of. Remind me of the brand/maker?


It's 38x47mm. There is a 32x40mm version.

It's the below.









This just in! Bespoke Minase Akita Silver Filigree 5...


Well this was a happy and a bit of a sad acquisition (and not due to DHL). This one requires some storytelling, so get ready to read. So I’ve been mulling a Minase Akita Filigree for a bit over a year now. The impetus was after getting the 5 Windows 15th Anniversary which made me realize I...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Finally My New A1 45mm Unsealed!
& quickly onto a Stingray…











































*


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

garydusa said:


> *Finally My New A1 45mm Unsealed!
> & quickly onto a Stingray…
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, and a lumed bezel ta boot.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

garydusa said:


> *Finally My New A1 45mm Unsealed!
> & quickly onto a Stingray…
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations  and killer combo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Scurfa DiverOne T dial since yesterday afternoon 
Loving this dial and the darker blue strap


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue on Blue on Bracelet A1 Today..



































CHEERS BIG EARS!!  *


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing the Scurfa DiverOne T dial since yesterday afternoon
> Loving this dial and the darker blue strap


I love the dial color.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bernhardt Retro World


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Night swim with the LIV GX1. Lume test at 3’ under, blurry but visible


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ain’t no “victa”…


























CHEERS SHIRLEY! *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ol’School ARTEGO Today..


























Cheers!*


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

Just received today 










Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Pelton Nickel Silver Sector LE


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

Vario Trench.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> That’s gorgeous  what are your thoughts ? And what’s your wrist size ? Thanks


Somehow I missed your question.
My wrist is 160mms. It’s a very elegant watch and only 40mm l2l so it fits me well. I very much enjoy this one


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Just in. Love it-


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KALMAR in a SUIT SATURDAY..

















CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Tornek - Rayville Paradive Gen 3 Type 1...


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…geez, I’ve gotta work today
(but,..I guess I’ve gotta work sometime though)

















Cheers All!…….. *


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

garydusa said:


> *…geez, I’ve gotta work today
> (but,..I guess I’ve gotta work sometime though)
> 
> 
> ...



Good looking Steiny!


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

This one, that I won last Monday from another watch forum.


----------



## TLuj (7 mo ago)

gto05z said:


> View attachment 15469449


What’s the model and size?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

fiskadoro said:


> Pelton Nickel Silver Sector LE


Cool watch, and great strap. Did the strap come with the watch?


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

falika said:


> Cool watch, and great strap. Did the strap come with the watch?


Thanks. That's my own strap. It came on black and dark blue leather, but I prefer it on something a bit more casual.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TalkingClock said:


> Vario Trench.
> View attachment 16764725


 that is SO NICE


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MAD777 said:


> View attachment 16767494


Love it


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

UTI 270 Series dual movement


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Very nice! The color combo of green and tan really pops. Who makes the strap? Looks like nice quality alcantara or suede


fiskadoro said:


> Thanks. That's my own strap. It came on black and dark blue leather, but I prefer it on something a bit more casual.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

nonfatproduct said:


> Very nice! The color combo of green and tan really pops. Who makes the strap? Looks like nice quality alcantara or suede


Honestly, just a cheap Amazon pick up. Not even sure of the brand. But it seems decent enough quality.


----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)

PRS-82 and loving it


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

fiskadoro said:


> Pelton Nickel Silver Sector LE


I agree with the above. That’s an inspired strap color choice 

Not to take away from the watch as, it’s a fantastic looking watch


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling Monday Blues..47mm*
_*

























*_
*Cheers! *


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> UTI 270 Series dual movement
> View attachment 16768211



That's an interesting watch, I had a look at their kick starter. Pretty inexpensive.


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

TLuj said:


> What’s the model and size?


divemaster 43mm


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> That's an interesting watch, I had a look at their kick starter. Pretty inexpensive.


They're about USD 220 on their site. It's a very sound and fun watch, had this since February with no troubles. Both time displays have kept in sync.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Direnzo DRZ-04 Mondial


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS Arcticus on a new strap


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

Wearing my own 1945 prototype


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

EMG Nemo, modded


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

Certainly a micro-brand, just not sure where I would describe it as being from though? The watch was designed by its creator in Kherson, Ukraine and it was manufactured in Singapore with a Seiko NH35A (24 jewels) automatic movement from Japan (or possibly Malaysia). I haven’t removed the sapphire-encased caseback to check because it displays an embossed artwork illustration called “In Search of Treasure” created by the watch designer rather than the movement itself. The Horizon “N - Mobilis in Mobili” is my first micro-brand purchased via Kickstarter way back on 15th October 2021 and it eventually arrived yesterday, very pleased with it I am too! Inspired by Captain Nemo’s submarine Nautilus in Jules Verne’s classic science fiction adventure novel, 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea, the 300 metre dive watch with 42mm bronze CuSn8 case and a sapphire crystal sandwich is shown here on the grey TecTuff strap that came with it as a bonus, which I actually prefer over the supplied black vulcanised rubber strap.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dan Henry 1968


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue Suit..Blue Watch..Very Hot Saturday


























Jeers! *


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

My Rainer Niemaber.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Straum Opphav on the wrist today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca blue sandwich on steel and bronze cases past few days


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Imbiton said:


> H2o orca blue sandwich on steel and bronze cases past few days



Cool strap. Where did you get that from?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

falcon4311 said:


> Cool strap. Where did you get that from?


It came with the ZRC (size short though) French Navy reissue = French Navy - GF41118 - 1964 "French Navy" reissue - ZRC 1904 | La vie est aventures


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

From a post earlier today, where I wanted to add…


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


What an ultra cool case design.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## skyblue314 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is Bedat & Co. a micro brand?









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Building my last section of fence today in some nasty heat. Its going to be 90 degrees today.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Two Trailer Park Girls Go
..Round The Outside”
..Round The Outside”
”GUESS WHO‘S BACK…. BACK AGAIN?” 
KAVENTSMANN’s BACK….BACK AGAIN!



























PROOF of LIFE:



























MADDOG Buckle:


























..Apologies for so many pics!
..JEERS!  *


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

A watch that if you look at the logo the right way, will make you speechless.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

I am wearing my Nite Alpha right now. Good specs t100 Tritium tubes, sapphire crystal.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Oak & Oscar Humboldt GMT.


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

caribiner23 said:


> Oak & Oscar Humboldt GMT.
> 
> View attachment 16793656


Just saw your watch on Teddy Baldassarre.com.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

falcon4311 said:


> I'm sporting my Cobra de Caliber from Vancouver Watch Company.


Cool!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Funny you should ask. Wearing this guy at the moment.....


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..a STORM’s a COMING 


























 ….. “How Do WE Sleep, While Our BEDS Are BURNING..”
”The TIME has Come, To PAY the Rent, To PAY OUR SHARE!” .... *


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## GWhite3 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gondar Bronze on Bund Tuesday





















































Cheers ‘Tina Ears! *


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Imbiton said:


> .



Great color on the dial!!


----------



## Mhiggi02 (6 mo ago)

Danyet said:


> View attachment 16801995


I picked up an Aragon dive master a few weeks ago and am happy with it so far. How long have you had yours? Love the red. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhiggi02 (6 mo ago)

Roningrad said:


> View attachment 16799201


I don’t have one yet but I’ve found myself being drawn to Christopher Wards a lot lately. Kinda wish they weren’t updating their logo though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

Is Christopher Ward still considered a micro brand? If so, I just got this and am thrilled with it so far:


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## GWhite3 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of the borealis today


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

#NTHursday


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The random rob version of the borealis sintra























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Great thread! I love micro-brands. Awesome quality - sensibly priced.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase


----------



## m1b4k4tied (6 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

By evidence of this thread... the plethora of micro-brand watches is totally mind boggling! And there are so many which are truly excellent quality watches, with top-notch movements... yet the vast majority remain virtually unknown to the general public. How do you guys find some of these much lesser-known micro-brand offerings?

Here's a "crystal blue persuasion" (if you catch my -musical- drift). You all know the brand, I'm sure.









(Marc's favorite color)


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

DesertArt said:


> By evidence of this thread... the plethora of micro-brand watches is totally mind boggling! And there are so many which are truly excellent quality watches, with top-notch movements... yet the vast majority remain virtually unknown to the general public. How do you guys find some of these much lesser-known micro-brand offerings?
> 
> Here's a "crystal blue persuasion" (if you catch my -musical- drift). You all know the brand, I'm sure.
> 
> ...



I agree. Its amazing how many brands pop up in this thread and many are brands I've never heard of. The ones I find are completely by luck. There are many in this thread that I will be picking up. The one brand I'd like to get to know is Minase, I've seen a few in this thread and I like them all.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Vaer D5 Tropic....LOVE me some micro brands!
























-Shawn


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

MattSmith said:


>


Yeah! That's very cool. And the Porsche marque, too. Well done.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon again


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

2014 Benarus sea snake
























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Aquascaphe Titanium 
41mm. Titanium. No date mvt. Brushed ceramic lumed bezel. Dome crystal…And blue … right up my alley and had to order it


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Metropolis


----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swap to this micro from Vancouver, Canada









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Got ‘Tina?…
















*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## martbroad (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Seals on vanbanner mesh


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Humpday


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…a Creepy FLY Landed on Hand!


























Cheers!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Helson Stingray 47 (Titanium)


























Cheers to the “Tin Man”…*


----------



## Willbrink (Nov 6, 2016)

ajmxco said:


> View attachment 16629061


I like that!


----------



## Willbrink (Nov 6, 2016)

My DW currently this Farar GMT which I could not be happier with. Not cheap as micros go, but punches way above its weight for that $.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

NTH Antilles today


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Martenero tonight. Been a while and it needed love!


----------



## GWhite3 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16831723



I like that! Which movement do they use?


----------



## Gen64 (Jul 31, 2006)

Aquastar


----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

San Matin day


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Gen64 said:


> Aquastar


Gorgeous watch in blue.

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

falcon4311 said:


> I like that! Which movement do they use?


Myota 9015. Jerry is great to work with and it’s been a very nice watch.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MHD SQ1


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Botta


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Dinner Time Switch Up…


























Don’t Ask..*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Android Mantis








AD522BRG


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Android Mantis
> View attachment 16837248
> 
> AD522BRG


I like the black orange combo. I had a Zodiac Oceanaire with the same color combo.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

#NTHursday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Orsa


----------



## Phrank (Jun 24, 2014)

Not wearing right now, but love this Ciga Design....one of my favourites.


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> I like the black orange combo. I had a Zodiac Oceanaire with the same color combo.


Orange and black do look good together.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Speaking of orange and black...


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Nodus Avalon II


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Islander Northport - sometimes the bezel (and dial) is grayish/greenish and other times straight black, pretty cool trick


----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Man you have cool watches.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Wearing this tonight - Signum Sollus w/ malachite dial.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Arken Instrumentum


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

fiskadoro said:


> Arken Instrumentum


stunning micro never seem until here and now


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

No sun/direct sun h2o orca polished
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchGuyCanada (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BRA-ss + sta-INLESS
= 49mm of “BRAINLESS” activity Today..



























Apologies,








(My Wife, has called twice, & lectured me as well…)*


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Borealis Sea Storm


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Dreadnought started the whole Micro/Boutique craze circa 2003. 😳🏁💪🏻


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Houston, Texas with The Ugly Watch Company and this awesome mother of pearl dial on their 100M Sport


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Bremoir Lexington


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

fiskadoro said:


> Bremoir Lexington



Love it!!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Ludi415 (Aug 22, 2021)

Ming on a Saturday









Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…Keep Thinking how I Failed at: “This Year..”
“We’re Gonna Take a Vacation at the Beach”


























next year,..next year.*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## Auto2892 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

The humble Nodus Sector Field Vapor …



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## one1speed (Aug 30, 2021)

o


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Waldan Heritage Sportline


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Islander ISL-101 with Ameriquartz movement. Movement made and watch assembled right here next to Scottsdale, AZ.
Has gained about 1/2 second since I first set it, 39 days ago. That extrapolates to somewhere around 6 seconds per YEAR.
Sapphire crystal, flawless bezel action, second hand aligns with markers. Great bracelet with solid end links and milled clasp. Priced quite sensibly.
Kudos to Marc @ Long Island Watch for creating this!
Really easy watch to have and just quickly grab up, any time - ready to roll.


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

Undone


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

And again.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Fahoo Forays said:


> Undone


No picture?


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

falcon4311 said:


> No picture?


I'm at work. I think I may have submitted a photo elsewhere. I'll look for it...


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

falcon4311 said:


> No picture?


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

The strap came from House Of Straps. It's 20mm, so not like I can't use it on a nicer piece.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I Don’t Care,
I’m gonna wear this to Work today!

















ARMIDA MAN!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“All I wanted was a Pepsi..
Just one Pepsi..
And she wouldn't give it to me..
..Just a Pepsi!”


























“I’m Not Crazy!” *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wow! Two Days in a Row..

















Happy Labor Day Weekend!*


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I wish this damn heat would end, my lawn is crunchy and I don't want to ride my bike. My helmet liner gets covered in sweat, with a full face helmet its worse. New arrival, Glycine Combat 42.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca, timascus dial























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunchmaker (Jan 18, 2017)

Christopher ward. C63 auto.


----------



## ZenInk315 (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

falcon4311 said:


> I wish this damn heat would end, my lawn is crunchy and I don't want to ride my bike. My helmet liner gets covered in sweat, with a full face helmet its worse. New arrival, Glycine Combat 42.


What are the qualifications for being a microbrand? Glycine's been around over a century. Invicta purchasing them doesn't change anything. 

Nice watch all the same! I have an Airman 18 in 39mm, might have it converted to Purist some day.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Fahoo Forays said:


> What are the qualifications for being a microbrand? Glycine's been around over a century. Invicta purchasing them doesn't change anything.
> 
> Nice watch all the same! I have an Airman 18 in 39mm, might have it converted to Purist some day.


It has nothing to do with the longevity of a company and everything to do with the distribution size of the company. Glycine has never produced the same number of watches that Seiko, Citizen, Omega or Breitling manufacture. They don't have any AD's in North America, the only company that does sell them is Costco. In my opinion, if you don't have global distribution and AD's, you aren't a big player. So, yes I do consider them to be a micro brand watch company.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Fahoo Forays said:


> What are the qualifications for being a microbrand? Glycine's been around over a century. Invicta purchasing them doesn't change anything.
> 
> Nice watch all the same! I have an Airman 18 in 39mm, might have it converted to Purist some day.











Glycine distribution in USA


I'm looking to purchase a Combat Sub 42 in the near future. I'll be passing through Las Vegas later this year and I remembered from a previous trip that there's two Invicta outlets there. Called one and asked if they had any Glycines; the associate told me that neither of the boutiques in Las...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“If I Had a Nickel, for Every Time I …”
…Well, I’d have More Than One Nickel



































I’m just “ JOKING ”…*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Laventure Sous Marine bronze for me.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Monta Atlas Charcoal dial that, in daylight, presents lots of gold, coffee bean, espresso, bronze, brown undertones - Indoors looks black, silver, grey = charcoal. really a beautiful sunray dial.

This is a quick shot in over cast conditions and will get more later


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

RussMurray said:


>


I like the watch very unique hands but i cant find myself ever buying a JUnkers watch due to the name ..i have a character flaw ..


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Micro choices on rubber for today























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

LÜMTEC


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lenvino Lecronos on a strap from ManCaveLeather


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Into the Blue again, after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime, water flowing underground..

















“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”*


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

garydusa said:


> *Into the Blue again, after the money's gone
> Once in a lifetime, water flowing underground..
> 
> 
> ...



TIIIIME ISN'T HOLDING US! 
TIIIIME ISN'T AFTER US!
TIIIIME ISN'T HOLDING US!
TIIIIME CANNOT HOLD ME DOWN!!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GSD3a on canvas today. Haven’t owned another micro this long.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fahoo Forays said:


> What are the qualifications for being a microbrand? Glycine's been around over a century. Invicta purchasing them doesn't change anything.
> 
> Nice watch all the same! I have an Airman 18 in 39mm, might have it converted to Purist some day.


No clear definition and I think we all have are little gray areas. I would certainly not put glycine anywhere near a microbrand classification. They are owner by a huge company. They sell a ton of watches. They are available in Costco..again this is my own take but none of that says micro. To me compare it to all other brands in the thread and the difference is stark and clear. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

JLS36 said:


> No clear definition and I think we all have are little gray areas. I would certainly not put glycine anywhere near a microbrand classification. They are owner by a huge company. They sell a ton of watches. They are available in Costco..again this is my own take but none of that says micro. To me compare it to all other brands in the thread and the difference is stark and clear.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I saw no reaaon to argue with the guy I originally asked, but I didn't want to tell him Glycine is owned by Invicta. I don't see how a watchmaker owned by a yuge corporation couod be a micro.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Vero x Worn & Wound 36 Automatic LE on comfy Joseph Bonnie bonklip.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o orca bronze today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fahoo Forays said:


> I saw no reaaon to argue with the guy I originally asked, but I didn't want to tell him Glycine is owned by Invicta. I don't see how a watchmaker owned by a yuge corporation couod be a micro.


Not arguing just hear to share opinions and hear others and look at a ton of good watches. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## HuntWhenever (4 mo ago)

Vaer A5


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

THAT‘s a GREAT PIC!


ZM-73 said:


> Horizon Nautilus
> View attachment 16889770


…and thank you for all of your “Likes”!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*FiTs ME JuSt FINE…



































and Right Under the SHIRT-CUFFS..*


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Brew HP-1 copper


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

sleepyhead123 said:


>


Cool! Who makes it?


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Mmpaste said:


> Cool! Who makes it?


Like it says on the dial.









This just in! Phantasos Triclops Night Walker


So which sounds more WIS? Two watches in one day? Three watches in three days? Or four watches in a week? For those who don't know, here's the last 7 days . . . https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/this-just-in-citizen-the-citizen-aq4100-22e-winter-serenity.5434400/...




www.watchuseek.com









Phantasos Watches – Bringing luxury watches to life from our dreams…







www.phantasoswatches.com


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

sleepyhead123 said:


> Like it says on the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All in my kid-like excitement at the moment, I missed the lume shot. Even cooler; thanks!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pegasus Mecurio


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HELLO! ...IT‘s “BLUE MONDAY”


































*


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

RZE Endeavour


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

A very inconspicious watch.


----------



## HuntWhenever (4 mo ago)




----------



## DarkSoul (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MEGALODON atomic number 22
































*


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Abybee5892 (Feb 25, 2019)

Anyone have any opinions on Farer? I’ve never purchased a micro brand, but have been eyeing some of their offerings a lot recently.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Raven Trekker (2022 version)


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Abybee5892 said:


> Anyone have any opinions on Farer? I’ve never purchased a micro brand, but have been eyeing some of their offerings a lot recently.



I've never owned a Farer, I see lots of them being posted in this thread. What I do know is if you haven't bought any micro brands, you are definitely missing out on some awesome watches.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Abybee5892 said:


> Anyone have any opinions on Farer? I’ve never purchased a micro brand, but have been eyeing some of their offerings a lot recently.


Farer make exceptionally good quality watches for the price point with great use of color. There's a dedicated Farer thread full of cool pics and useful reviews/info from owners which is well worth following.


----------



## Abybee5892 (Feb 25, 2019)

fiskadoro said:


> Farer make exceptionally good quality watches for the price point with great use of color. There's a dedicated Farer thread full of cool pics and useful reviews/info from owners which is well worth following.


That’s super helpful, thanks!


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Going orange today with the mother of pearl mastery in the Ugly Watch Company. Hailing from Texas this beauty makes we want to say “Houston we have an Ugly Watch”


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Traser is a brand I just discovered. Had never heard of them before. Swiss-based. A micro brand, I think. Sapphire crystal, full-lume orange dial, green tritium vials on hands and markers, Swiss Ronda 715 movement. (Came with an orange rubber strap, which needed to be removed immediately!)









And also new and wearing today... an Islander... micro-brand. This model is Marc's new Northport, with high-beat Miyota 9015 auto movement, ripple embossed dial, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, drilled lugs, premium bracelet and clasp, etc. ... priced at 399 - great specs, amazingly sensible price. I swapped the excellent bracelet for a C&B Nato.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Italian action today-


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, I just picked up a Torgeon quartz as a beater, at least that's the excuse I keep telling myself every time I buy a watch. I have to admit, the quality is better than expected. Nice finishing on the case and a nicely laid out very legible dial. They also have overnight delivery via FedEx and very good customer service. After a misunderstanding, I had sent them an email expressing some frustration. I actually received a call from them within hours to address the concerns. It was all on me, I misunderstood. 

All that said, I'm super impressed and will be buying for them again.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*CHR. WARD Friday!

















Enjoy!*


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Not wearing it in this shot because of big but the Spinnaker Piccard:










Check out the sunrise refracted through the insane dome:


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Islander Northport... black and grey theme. Bond 2-piece.


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

Toddski1 said:


> Direnzo DRZ 05 “Solaris”


Great looking watch. Been looking at those. Only problem is the controls are on the wrong side for me to work the bezil. I have the drz 04 blue dress watch on its way. Think it will be sharp.


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

Toddski1 said:


> Direnzo DRZ 05 “Solaris”


Great looking watch. Been looking at those. Only problem is the controls are on the wrong side for me to work the bezil. I have the drz 04 blue dress watch on its way. Think it will be sharp.


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

evant diver


----------



## OfficineCB (Jul 30, 2010)

CORRIGIA01


----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

My micro brand have been getting a lot of wear lately


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

As the evening progresses... my Submariner with Sellita SW200-1 movement.


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have two blue dive watches and this one is getting a lot more wrist time than my BB58 blue right now.

Scurfa Diver One M.S.21










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## HuntWhenever (4 mo ago)

Using the Baltany Retro Diver that I bought for an outdoors watch outdoors. Battery-operated chainsaws produce a lot less vibrations, which is good when wearing an automatic!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

HuntWhenever said:


> Using the Baltany Retro Diver that I bought for an outdoors watch outdoors. Battery-operated chainsaws produce a lot less vibrations, which is good when wearing an automatic!
> View attachment 16906278



I own an Oregon electric chainsaw. I'm extremely happy with it's performance.


----------



## scdubya (9 mo ago)

Took a Lorier Gemini to its native environment at the track the other weekend.


----------



## randomdudeinthemidwest (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

It’s a Dan Henry 1964 day for me


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Islander Northport


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

LÜM-TEC


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Auto2892 (Feb 1, 2021)

My brand


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

This LÜM-TEC sees the light of day


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Does my Torgeon look okay on this strap or is it too much grey?


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

falcon4311 said:


> Does my Torgeon look okay on this strap or is it too much grey?


Looks great to me 👍. The hands are great and I do like the 3,6,9,12 dials.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Vario jump hour for me today.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jody1Kenobi (Mar 17, 2019)

Just arrived today: Winfield Mission Lead









Feels great on the wrist. It came on a 2 piece black nylon strap, with an extra olive green nato but I prefer leather. Here it is on a handmade strap I purchased on Etsy.










The lume really stands out.


----------



## cruiserofland (4 mo ago)

First edition Depancel, was my first automatic


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

falcon4311 said:


> Does my Torgeon look okay on this strap or is it too much grey?


The fact of you asking suggests too much blah grey. As for me, I’d like to see some punchy black along with the grey.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

DesertArt said:


> The fact of you asking suggests too much blah grey. As for me, I’d like to see some punchy black along with the grey.



One of my local watch buddies suggested a light charcoal strap which I think is a good idea. He also mentioned a dark grey canvas, I like both suggestions.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

I’ve been enjoying my Merkur UTC. The lume gives the watch a cool vibe.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne tonight


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne tonight


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

The blindening Armida A1


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Insomnia lume shot: Nite Alpha T100 with Mars, Taurus, and Orion:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

DesertArt said:


> also new and wearing today... an Islander... micro-brand. This model is Marc's new Northport, with high-beat Miyota 9015 auto movement, ripple embossed dial, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, drilled lugs, premium bracelet and clasp, etc. ... priced at 399 - great specs, amazingly sensible price. I swapped the excellent bracelet for a C&B Nato.


What do you think about the dial? Does it look "crunchy and weird"
or more "wavy and cool"? I'm thinking about getting the blue one


https://cdn11.bigcommerce.com/s-uzonwrhn18/images/stencil/1280x1280/products/17873/92431/ISL-156-zoom__18327.1656095879.jpg?c=1





https://cdn11.bigcommerce.com/s-uzonwrhn18/images/stencil/1280x1280/products/17873/92435/ISL-156-wrist__40529.1656095880.jpg?c=1


(and have signed up for their waitlist), but I'm not sure I will love it.
Obviously, I don't want it to look crunchy and weird. 
Thank you for sharing your honest opinion, now once you have it in person.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Astor+Banks Sea Ranger


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress orcas. One with 4mm sapphire, the other black 6.7mm
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Toyo Panzoff said:


> Insomnia lume shot: Nite Alpha T100 with Mars, Taurus, and Orion:
> View attachment 16913880



Cool shot!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

watchman600 said:


> What do you think about the dial? Does it look "crunchy and weird"
> or more "wavy and cool"? I'm thinking about getting the blue one
> 
> 
> ...


The dial looks wavy like the sea/ocean - I think it's a cool design element. The waves are subtle in that at some angles not very visible at all, and at other angles nicely visible. Neither "crunchy" nor "weird".










I think the blue one would be awesome - nice to wear around a pool at a luxury resort, drinking a tasty rum cocktail with a little umbrella in the glass!

This is a premium micro-brand watch. It is Marc's highest trim-line watch.

Marc spec'd it out superbly:
Miyota 9015 movement,
Sapphire crystal with AR coating,
screw-down crown,
ceramic bezel insert,
bezel function is flawlessly nice to operate,
drilled lugs,
premium bracelet with solid, negative end links,
premium clasp having 6-position micro adjustment,
date wheel color-coded to dial color,
highly-polished silver hands and markers filled with C3 Superluminova,
ripple embossed dial,
compatible with Seiko SKX007 bezels, inserts, and crystals.

And most impressive: very sensibly and reasonably priced at just $399! No price-gouging going on here. What more could one ask for in a premium micro-brand watch? He hit this one out of the park, in my view.

Marc really knows what he's doing, highly respects his customers, and he serves his customers superbly. He is at the top of the game as a micro-brand designer/owner/retailer. Islander watches are a brand that you can put your trust and faith in.

This is my second Islander purchase. My first is Marc's USA Ameriquartz diver. It impressed me so much that I was quite confident in buying more Islander watches. In the 2 months since I bought it, it has neither gained, nor lost even 1 second in time keeping! Designed and built in the USA, including the movement. Right here in Arizona.

Here's my ISL-101 USA Ameriquartz Diver:


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

DesertArt said:


> The dial looks wavy like the ocean. The waves are subtle in that at some angles not very visible, and at other angles nicely visible. Neither "crunchy" nor "weird".


That's EXACTLY what I wanted to know.
Thank you!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Vaer D5 on black Horween leather strap:
(I really like the "yellowed" hour markers...
AND that the 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, and second hand are white)


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

One of ten Helson brass …


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

watchman600 said:


> That's EXACTLY what I wanted to know.
> Thank you!


Very welcome. Obviously, I'm happy to share my enthusiasm for and appreciation of Islander watches.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*STEINHART
Nav B-Uhr 47 Automatik B-Muster


























“Fly ‘em, don’t Dive ‘em”..*


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bausele Airfield Hercules


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Thirsty Thursday has me pouring heavy with the amazing wine watch from Sablier! Cheers to a fantastic day ahead everyone


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Straton Tourer GMT, Swiss movement on a VERY comfortable engineer bracelet.
I go back & forth with this watch. It is probably the least favorite in my collection...
BUT the dial is stunning and the case & bracelet fit very comfortably on my wrist.
...and out of all of my watches, I chose this one to wear today and I like it.

So why is it one of my least favorites?? Weird.
I guess I would have wanted the dial to be extended all the way,
instead of the dull blue of the 05,10,15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55,60.
Also, the bezel insert is very thin, and I would like it to be thicker.
And at times, it seems that the upside down triangle doesn't line up at the 12 o'clock position.
Whatever. It's also because I like the others in my collection SO much,
that this seems to get the bottom spot, in my mind.
Anyway, when I get "too many watches" I could always give this
one to my son, since he really likes it....
or perhaps even sell it, if I ever want to go through that hassle...
though I doubt it.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Good morning, good morning, good morning...

Traser P67 Officer Pro. 42mm x 10.5mm x 49mm.

I love this watch for the full-lume orange dial, the ever-glowing tritium vials on the markers and hands (I wear this watch when sleeping), sapphire crystal, the very light weight, and the wonderfully accurate Ronda 715 time keeping. Strap is a C&B Single Pass Matte Supreme.

It's a great time of day to photograph a watch!










The sharp edges of the case have been treated to highlight the case lines, and give a bit of a worn-in look. A nice touch, that I like.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MATIC 60 ATMOS by SQUALE 


























..Now I want a “Red Beanie” too!
Cheers!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amsh1111 (9 mo ago)

Direnzo


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Christopher Ward c660 mk3 BLACK (if that counts as a microbrand)















---
Direnzo eclipse...so good! 
The second hand eclipses the date wheel every minute!


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

That would be the Aquatico Blue Angels:


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Vestal for a Saturday night grill session


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

SO many wonderful micro-brand watches to choose from! 

Thanks to all of you for sharing - and giving us so many more options for spending our watch money!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

DesertArt said:


> SO many wonderful micro-brand watches to choose from!
> 
> Thanks to all of you for sharing - and giving us so many more options for spending our watch money!


There really are tons of great microbrands. 
Except for a few Seikos and an Omega, *all* of my watches are microbrands.
Great value for the money and great variety!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Toyo Panzoff said:


> That would be the Aquatico Blue Angels:
> View attachment 16922056


Great lume!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

tudortommy said:


> Vestal for a Saturday night grill session
> View attachment 16922097
> 
> View attachment 16922098


GREAT dial! Wow!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I wish everyone a sweet and happy New Year...
filled with health, all kinds of success, and a few great new watches  !
The Scurfa treasure seeker in sweet honey yellow, honey comb dial
is the perfect Rosh HaShana watch!


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

DesertArt said:


> SO many wonderful micro-brand watches to choose from!
> 
> Thanks to all of you for sharing - and giving us so many more options for spending our watch money!


There really are, and WUS has been a combination of enabler, sommelier, and drug dealer 😂


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

watchman600 said:


> I wish everyone a sweet and happy New Year...
> filled with health, all kinds of success, and a few great new watches  !
> The Scurfa treasure seeker in sweet honey yellow, honey comb dial
> is the perfect Rosh HaShana watch!
> ...


Happy Rosh Hashanah


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Dunno if Farer is still considered a micro brand


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Monta Triumph on a Delugs strap
Over 2 years old and amplitude still above 310.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Not sure if vintage doxa qualify.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Sunday Funday with this Holgar Chrono. Great dial work and a really unique case design with first class finishing


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Azimuth Spaceship Predator Lava Overland Bronze LE


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Vero Open Water "North Coast"


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH x Watch Gecko Näcken today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

New rubber shoes for my Alpina.


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

San Martin BB homage with Sellita SW200-1 movement. Great watch. Great price.


----------



## bobbeck (4 mo ago)

Damn my hand looks old







Eclipse Automatic


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

bobbeck said:


> Damn my hand looks old
> View attachment 16926305
> Eclipse Automatic


@bobbeck... I hear ya man, mine too!  

But we're enjoying life, and that's fantastic.


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

bobbeck said:


> Damn my hand looks old
> Eclipse Automatic


Mine too...lol


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

shibaman said:


> View attachment 16926341



Cool, I like that.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> GREAT dial! Wow!


Thank you!


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

Just got this last night.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

bobbeck said:


> Damn my hand looks old
> View attachment 16926305
> Eclipse Automatic





DesertArt said:


> @bobbeck... I hear ya man, mine too!
> 
> But we're enjoying life, and that's fantastic.





falcon4311 said:


> Mine too...lol


Joke's on you guys! Every one else my age looks old but I still look young and fantastic. My only issue in life is trying to figure out who the old fart in the mirror staring back at me is... 😂😂😂


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Bill M. said:


> Just got this last night.
> View attachment 16928548


Watch twin! Congratulations Bill! Currently have mine on a Vario black nato. Had the watch on different brown straps and even the blue bund from Vario but black definitely sets it off the best. Hope you like it as much as I do 👍


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Zelos Spearfish


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

tudortommy said:


> Joke's on you guys! Every one else my age looks old but I still look young and fantastic. My only issue in life is trying to figure out who the old fart in the mirror staring back at me is... 😂😂😂



No joke on me, my hands look way older than I do. No one believes me when I tell them my age.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

falcon4311 said:


> No joke on me, my hands look way older than I do. No one believes me when I tell them my age.


If your hands look older than you do it must be a sign of honest and hard work. Much respect my friend, and I sincerely mean that👍. I’m not quite 50 yet but still can’t figure out how I got this “old”🤔?? 😂😂. 
Like @DesertArt said. We’re enjoying life, and that’s fantastic!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Switched to a darker grey strap for my Torgeon. I'm impressed with their service and for an inexpensive watch, you can't go wrong.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

falcon4311 said:


> Switched to a darker grey strap for my Torgeon. I'm impressed with their service and for an inexpensive watch, you can't go wrong.


That is possibly the MOST read-able watch I've ever seen!


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

DesertArt said:


> That is possibly the MOST read-able watch I've ever seen!


I actually picked this up as a beater in the yard kind of watch but when it arrived, I changed my mind. It will be worn in my rotation, I really like the watch!


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Just reveived my 7th or 8th Spinnaker.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## up4daz (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Still lovin' this guy.


----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tonight's h2o orca























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Sporting the awesome Wayfinder from Farr and Swit today.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Here's a good video with some microbands.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Orca timascus dial























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wicked Pearl Diver


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@ZM-73 I got the pearl diver too...the cool sandy forged carbon one,
with the black ceramic bezel insert, which I wear on their leather strap.
Pretty happy with it too.


----------



## Illsa Moustache (May 18, 2021)

Maratac


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Bernhardt world timer this evening


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Driving Italian today-


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Illsa Moustache said:


> Maratac
> 
> View attachment 16936832
> 
> View attachment 16936831


Elegant, classic-styled watch! I love it.


----------



## usd97 (May 22, 2021)

Kurono and ming!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> @ZM-73 I got the pearl diver too...the cool sandy forged carbon one,
> with the black ceramic bezel insert, which I wear on their leather strap.
> Pretty happy with it too.


Very happy with mine. It was difficult to pick a dial as they all looked so good.
The strap is hand made from JuntoWatch on Etsy.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> H2o Orca timascus dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like a high quality watch. 
I recently went on their website just to see if I could find one easier,
and it is unfortunately the SAME thing. It is confusing and overwhelming
and after looking for about an hour, it gets frustrating and I just give up.
So, this H2o watch company is "the one that got away" in my mind.
When I see great pics from you and others who seem to love the brand,
I feel that way even more. Oh well.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here is my favorite Islander combo: the 04 with a Strapcode nice Endmill bracelet
great embossed ceramic bezel insert, sapphire crystal, great hands, inky black dial,
and a great quality president 1450 style bracelet that feels solid 
& doesn't feel flimsy...
(for about $400 total, this is probably one of the best values out there, imo):


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

My newest Vaer.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Gumbee said:


> My newest Vaer.
> View attachment 16938532


I have their D5 Arctic automatic...and really like it.
Which one is this? And more importantly, how do you like the bracelet?
Is it their "premium bracelet"? 
I wear mine on their black premium Horween lined leather.


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I have their D5 Arctic automatic...and really like it.
> Which one is this? And more importantly, how do you like the bracelet?
> Is it their "premium bracelet"?
> I wear mine on their black premium Horween lined leather.


It’s the DS4 42mm. The bracelet is above average so, no complaints. Vaer makes very good watches and the D5 Arctic is next on my list.


----------



## OfficineCB (Jul 30, 2010)

CORRIGIA01


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

watchman600 said:


> Here is my favorite Islander combo: the 04 with a Strapcode nice Endmill bracelet
> great embossed ceramic bezel insert, sapphire crystal, great hands, inky black dial,
> and a great quality president 1450 style bracelet that feels solid
> & doesn't feel flimsy...
> ...


That's a beautifully designed watch! (Islander ISL-04)

And, I fully agree... Marc's Islander Brand watches are very tastefully designed, excellent build quality, and Marc is more than fair in how he prices the watches he creates for the brand! Very smart choice among micro-brands!

And on top of that, Marc is a pure pleasure to work with - he and his team treat his customers as kindly as he would want to be treated himself. A true horological gentleman! I have two Islanders so far, with more to come, I'm sure. I have no hesitation buying Islander watches, whatsoever... and they are a superb value proposition.

Today, it's the Islander Northport ISL-154 for me, with a Miyota Hi-Beat 9015 movement. $399! Shown with a swapped-in C&B Matte Supreme Griege NATO.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

agree. Clemens Helberg, the the owner/founder/super engineer is unrelenting about bringing new products /new variants all the time. He started with a few kalmars and H2O Orca module systems back in 2009/2010 and now has many many different watches. i remained enamored of the Orca system (one of his first creations). anyway, his Facebook fan page is an excellent place to monitor (even more so than here on WUS) = H2O-Watch Addicts Anonymous | Facebook . Once I started handling an Orca and swap inner/outer modules, I was amazed at the quality/engineering for the price and the customization opportunities.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

watchman600 said:


> Here is my favorite Islander combo: the 04 with a Strapcode nice Endmill bracelet
> great embossed ceramic bezel insert, sapphire crystal, great hands, inky black dial,
> and a great quality president 1450 style bracelet that feels solid
> & doesn't feel flimsy...
> ...


Which ISL model is that? And, did you swap in the white chapter ring?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@DesertArt It's the Islander 04 and I only changed the bracelet...
I paired the watch with the REALLY nice Strapcode Endmill,
which goes PERFECTLY with it and completes "the look".
He sells it on a cloth/nylon strap to save money.
---
I go back & forth in my mind about getting the 156
when it comes back in stock.
I think I will really like it, as long as the dial texture looks
cool and wavy and not weird and crunchy.
But your pic makes this model look very good.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Modded seals
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Imbiton said:


> Modded seals
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. I gather the hand set was swapped out? Looks great.


----------



## daswatch (Sep 26, 2021)

Zelos mother of pearl dial mako II titanium diver. Love it. It's the weekend so the date is wrong.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

falcon4311 said:


> Nice. I gather the hand set was swapped out? Looks great.


Thanks falcon, I placed a domed sapphire 32mm (it is the same size as Seiko Turtles) from crystaltimes, and sourced the hour/minute miyota hands on eBay (seconds hand from Dagaz) and strapcode bracelet.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Imbiton said:


> Thanks falcon, I placed a domed sapphire 32mm (it is the same size as Seiko Turtles) from crystaltimes, and sourced the hour/minute miyota hands on eBay (seconds hand from Dagaz) and strapcode bracelet.



Good job!


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

watchman600 said:


> @DesertArt It's the Islander 04 and I only changed the bracelet...
> I paired the watch with the REALLY nice Strapcode Endmill,
> which goes PERFECTLY with it and completes "the look".
> He sells it on a cloth/nylon strap to save money.
> ...


Unfortunately, the ISL-04 (with that beautiful white chapter ring), is discontinued.

As for the Northport... I think the embossed sea ripples on the dial looks great and is tastefully done. Not visible at all angles.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Seaholm Rover. 3 times the shock resistance and 7 times the anti-magnetic protection of ISO 6425 standard.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished armida a1-42mm on strapcode bandoleer to start the week






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Royalwithcheese01 (11 mo ago)

Not sure if this qualifies, but I like it!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Thoroughly enjoying this Traser P67 Officer Pro, especially in the dark, when the tritium vials on hands and markers are constantly glowing.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

sleepyhead123 said:


> View attachment 16943706



Bloody gorgeous!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

falcon4311 said:


> Bloody gorgeous!


And that's the most common and pedestrian of my MInases.


----------



## Mvtt98 (3 mo ago)

Well… A Zelos of course! Lol, there are many microbrands that I love but Zelos do get a lot of wrist time here. This one in particular is a great daily watch for me.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Mvtt98 said:


> Well… A Zelos of course! Lol, there are many microbrands that I love but Zelos do get a lot of wrist time here. This one in particular is a great daily watch for me.
> View attachment 16944078


I seriously love their designs and would own one in a heartbeat but I've had nothing but problems with every Seiko automatic watch I've ever owned. Unfortunately I won't be buying one which is a shame.


----------



## Snapping Twig (Apr 23, 2021)

With a total production of 2000 +/- of their entire collection, they don't make a lot of watches. Still, is it a micro brand?


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

Snapping Twig said:


> With a total production of 2000 +/- of their entire collection, they don't make a lot of watches. Still, is it a micro brand?


It has a history so, maybe not.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Timeless Watch HMS today


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pic from yesterday but it's still on my wrist.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

sleepyhead123 said:


>



Showoff...lol


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

falcon4311 said:


> Showoff...lol


Bah, that's only 3 watches there for the day. Only 1 hour in @Russ1965 's day.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More Cayman this Thursday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Man, I need to not look in here.... Too much cool.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Vario! This is their Empire chrono Neat little mecha-quartz movement. I just ordered the Empire automatic which is a regular 3 hander with a Seiko movement. Can’t wait for it to arrive 😍


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

@falcon4311 apparently has a thing against micros so today I'll only post one. Boo!!!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus bronze diver
















BALWB01


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Signum Cuda Titanium


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Nodus Avalon II


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

ugly watch company in orange today. Mother of pearl dial is very cool


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Lew & Huey …and “Sparky” the Dog!












































“You can Beat Me Down, but I’ll Keep Coming Back” (CV)*


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## advCletus (3 mo ago)




----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Jbrowland (Oct 2, 2020)

Forzo/Geckota


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vario trench watch


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

One more day and then it's back to the big boys for a while.


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

sleepyhead123 said:


> One more day and then it's back to the big boys for a while.
> 
> View attachment 16956662


6:45?


----------



## daswatch (Sep 26, 2021)

I am constantly giving my kids baths or cleaning up spills. Did not want to mess up the nice leather this Dan Henry 1937 came on. Dressed it down on this new and rather fetching nato from our friends in sweden.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

klatu said:


> 6:45?


Yup.


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

The spinnaker Spence this morning.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a Baseball Glove Strap on a Makara??
..(It’s the Only way I could Wear it!)



































Finally Finishing Up a Complete Watch Rotation!! (70+?)*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Melbourne Lonsdale


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## m1b4k4tied (6 mo ago)

Finally taking advantage of the versatility of this beast with some new straps.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Fears Archival 1930










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-45mm 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## daswatch (Sep 26, 2021)

thewatchidiot said:


> Fears Archival 1930
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the look of this watch, but just never could get my head of the price tag.


----------



## TimGenter (5 mo ago)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Trying various rubber straps on the armida today























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZE Resolute 2022 forest green


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Orion Hellcat


----------



## leed24 (May 16, 2011)

Tisell GMT


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Giving the Spinnaker a little wrist time today.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## HuntWhenever (4 mo ago)

Vaer D4 Meridian on a kahki NATO


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you typically wear watches that loose?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

zengineer said:


> Do you typically wear watches that loose?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


yes, pretty loose indoors and the wrist bulges when I step outside miami heat/humidity weather. its the tight bracelets that bother me


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Rainer Nienaber.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Illsa Moustache (May 18, 2021)

Maratac LSA


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## cruiserofland (4 mo ago)

Absolutely in love with the new Mk IV Neptune from Lorier!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Wishin' I were a fast freight train”…

















“Born on the Bayou”… (Creedence Clearwater Revival, circa1969)*


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Watchbreath said:


> Rainer Nienaber.


I don't see any picture with this post.
I even refreshed the page and yours is the only one that doesn't have a pic.
Can you upload a couple?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o orca on strapcode super engineer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Where No-One Knows Who You Are..



























But, …they could probably figure that out pretty quick*


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Just arrived, Electricianz the MokaZ


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Straton & Nodus--
This week. Started off Monday with the Bulova (I know its not a microbrand- its here for size)
Tuesday I got my brand new Straton SPeciale in purple...
I thought it would be BIG and wear HUGE. In fact it does not. I like 36-40mm watches. This is not that, but it wears like a 38mm watch. Sure it is thick, but it's comfy and wears well. I was totally surprised. (The Bulova, on the other hand-- wears lke I need another hand to make it fit!)

Then Friday I switched the Nodus Sector Pilot (1st gen) over to leather for the winter. Just gotta love the salmon dial and awesome day-date setup!


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

German micro brand Sternglas.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KAVEEE Sunday!
…and boy am I “Triggered”



































Kaventsmann Triggerfish (#NR 20)*


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Undone 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Hadda go back to my "I want a high quality Swiss luxury watch.. but I don't buy into the Rolex hype" watch.
If you haven't tried Monta you gotta. Great original design and awesome quality. (Seiko LordMatic 5605-5170 on the bench today)


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Spinnaker today:


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## hineini (May 27, 2015)

Tsao Baltimore (with bonus background pup)


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Electricianz The MokaZ again


----------



## hpichris (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

Updated photo of my Sternglas. Would like to delete and replace the original photo with this one.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Been loving these 2 from Maranez. Excellent fit and finish.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dougabug (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

falcon4311 said:


> View attachment 16986208


I never would have put Marathon in the microbrand category. Is it seen that way in the watch world?

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

About a week early on Horween to boot but . . .


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

zengineer said:


> I never would have put Marathon in the microbrand category. Is it seen that way in the watch world?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


They don't have global distribution through AD's like the majors do, that's why I put them in that category. I had the same opinon form another member when I posted my Glycine, they are sold in Costco or online, I consider them micro as well.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“NOT“ my Boat..*




































*“Gangnam Style”…ahhh, the memories*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZE Resolute this evening.


----------



## Beechcreekgary (3 mo ago)

Vaer Korean


----------



## HuntWhenever (4 mo ago)

Decided to switch my Vaer D4 band from the Kahki NATO to the stainless bracelet for a while.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*and, it just never ends…



































“Ground Control,..to Major Tom”*


----------



## th3n00b (4 mo ago)

watchman600 said:


> Straton Tourer GMT, Swiss movement on a VERY comfortable engineer bracelet.
> I go back & forth with this watch. It is probably the least favorite in my collection...
> BUT the dial is stunning and the case & bracelet fit very comfortably on my wrist.
> ...and out of all of my watches, I chose this one to wear today and I like it.
> ...



Keep me in mind if you decide to part with it. I purchased a green just to hold me over until I can acquire a blue.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@th3n00b Sounds good! I probably could be convinced to part with it. 
Maybe give me about one more month with it. That way I will know for sure.
I will PM you more details.


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Armida needs to make a full lume dial. Until then, I think Signum are the new lume kings


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Toyo Panzoff said:


> Armida needs to make a full lume dial. Until then, I think Signum are the new lume kings
> View attachment 16993767
> 
> View attachment 16993770



Cool shots.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Houtman from Perth, Western Australia









Dial is made from WA rock


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida this evening























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Imbiton Love the bandoleer bracelet from Strapcode.
As you know, I have the same one 
(which I wear on the Seiko shark turtle).
---
Wondering about a red rubber strap.
My wife thinks it's too attention grabbing and not for me.
I probably agree, but I'm on the fence.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> @Imbiton Love the bandoleer bracelet from Strapcode.
> As you know, I have the same one
> (which I wear on the Seiko shark turtle).
> ---
> ...


Hey man. Assuming you just between $25 to $30 like in a smooth FKM rubber, that may be a worthy risk. I spent this on the orange ones but I hardly wear them.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> Hey man. Assuming you just between $25 to $30 like in a smooth FKM rubber, that may be a worthy risk. I spent this on the orange ones but I hardly wear them.


Oh, and that flat end link bandoleer you have is a killer. I love the tapering they have 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> that flat end link bandoleer you have is a killer. I love the tapering they have


Thank you! It IS one nice bracelet.
---
I decided against the red, since I really think I will only use the white on the Omega.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Made by a UK watchmaker from pocket watch movements and Rad cases.


----------



## BRAUN XXIII (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

watchman600 said:


> @Imbiton Wondering about a red rubber strap.
> My wife thinks it's too attention grabbing and not for me.
> I probably agree, but I'm on the fence.


At first glance I thought this was a rather personal haiku


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Halios pastel blue universa


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## garythegreat (3 mo ago)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

My beater for today, cleaning the damn leaves again.


----------



## sully0812 (Apr 25, 2018)

Toyo Panzoff said:


> Armida needs to make a full lume dial. Until then, I think Signum are the new lume kings
> View attachment 16993767
> 
> View attachment 16993770


They ought to use that photo in their advertising literature. It literally made me want to go buy one.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

sully0812 said:


> They ought to use that photo in their advertising literature. It literally made me want to go buy one.


They’re fun iphone shots, not commercial, and the owner sometimes posts them on his Instagram. But if I’ve been unwittingly recruiting for him here… 🤔😂


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Farer today for me...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Marc at Long Island Watch is doing some good watches! Great member of the watch community and a good business man.

Northport


----------



## meking (May 7, 2019)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Houtman from Perth, Western Australia
> View attachment 16993902
> 
> 
> Dial is made from WA rock


Wow. That dial is awesome looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meking (May 7, 2019)

garydusa said:


> *“NOT“ my Boat..*
> View attachment 16987563
> View attachment 16987564
> View attachment 16987565
> ...


What brand/model is this? Looks pretty cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*


meking said:



What brand/model is this? Looks pretty cool.

Click to expand...

*thanks! its the:








STEELDIVE SD1969S 1200m Bronze Professional Diver Watch


Buy steeldive sd1969 watch, steeldive watch, steeldive sd1969 watches with stainless steel watch band. See more steeldive watch review on steeldive official watch store. Free DHL express for more than 65 countries.




www.steeldives.com


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Just put it on. Wanted something other than a diver.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Swapped out for this.


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Australian micro today with Bausele and the Ocean Moon. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> Swapped out for this.
> View attachment 16996427


Nice watch, certainly not a micro though. As the thread starter I thought you wanted micro brand watches posted? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Sablier Grand Cru II for me today


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

JLS36 said:


> Nice watch, certainly not a micro though. As the thread starter I thought you wanted micro brand watches posted?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk



Alpina doesn't have the same distribution as the majors, they don't produce the same numbers as the majors. I guess since their parent company is Citizen, you would be right. I have always regarded them as a smaller player when they were owned just by Frederique Constant. But its a good thing having the microbrand police scouting the thread...lol. Kidding.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

36 mm, sapphire, sweeping quartz, and 18 mm lugs 👍


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Electrolyte


























“I'm Martin Sheen,
I'm Steve McQueen,
I'm Jimmy Dean…”*


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Wolbrook Skin-diver WT Mecaquartz, w/Seiko VH31 movement. C&B Black Calf strap.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

DesertArt said:


> Wolbrook Skin-diver WT Mecaquartz, w/Seiko VH31 movement. C&B Black Calf strap.


What's your opinion on your Wolbrook? I've been looking at their watches.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

falcon4311 said:


> What's your opinion on your Wolbrook? I've been looking at their watches.


SO far, just one day in, impressed!

One of the reasons I wanted this watch was for the Seiko Mecaquartz VH31 movement! The arrow hour hand was another reason. Add in the excellent read-ability, good looks, and European assembly. And, the red second hand! Ultimately, the price... DEAL!

World time/elapsed time bezel is a cool and useful added touch, as well. Bezel rotates with solid, quality feel and aligns perfectly. It's ALL good stuff, for a very modest price. How could one complain?










The watch I bought, with Seiko VH31 mecaquartz movement, and sapphire glass, puts Seiko's own watches to shame - for the money, especially. Case finishing is very nice. Purchase from France was swift, and went without a hitch. It came with Beads-of-Rice bracelet, which I quickly (and VERY easily, thanks to the quick-release spring bars) removed to storage, then put on a C&B Black Calf leather strap.

Once I'm sure to keep the watch (yeah, I'm quite sure, right off the bat, to be honest) I'll remove the bracelet protective wraps and engage with the bracelet as well.

The Seiko VH31 movement has plenty of strong support - known to be quite robust and exceptionally accurate (I'm expecting much better than +/- 5 seconds per month, per user reports for the movement. One user (on THIS forum) reports +/- 1 SPM on his THREE copies of this movement!) The sweep hand is fairly smooth at 4 beats per second.

All in all... I'd say Wolbrook is excellent quality, _very_ attractively priced, assembled in France, quite accurate for time-accuracy sticklers (like me), totally grab-and-go, could not be easier to live with, and an excellent choice overall! Did I mention price/value? Awesome. Pay more? Why? For what?


----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

DesertArt said:


> SO far, just one day in, impressed!
> 
> One of the reasons I wanted this watch was for the Seiko Mecaquartz VH31 movement! The arrow hour hand was another reason. Add in the excellent read-ability, good looks, and European assembly. And, the red second hand! Ultimately, the price... DEAL!
> 
> ...



Thanks for that!!


----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)

sleepyhead123 said:


> View attachment 16998678


Not sure what I'm looking at here but I like it.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Mooglover said:


> Not sure what I'm looking at here but I like it.











This just in! Bespoke Minase Akita Silver Filigree 5...


Well this was a happy and a bit of a sad acquisition (and not due to DHL). This one requires some storytelling, so get ready to read. So I’ve been mulling a Minase Akita Filigree for a bit over a year now. The impetus was after getting the 5 Windows 15th Anniversary which made me realize I...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)

sleepyhead123 said:


> This just in! Bespoke Minase Akita Silver Filigree 5...
> 
> 
> Well this was a happy and a bit of a sad acquisition (and not due to DHL). This one requires some storytelling, so get ready to read. So I’ve been mulling a Minase Akita Filigree for a bit over a year now. The impetus was after getting the 5 Windows 15th Anniversary which made me realize I...
> ...


Oh wow! Thanks! Great story and you've raised the bar with this one.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Bremoir Lexington


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

sleepyhead123 said:


> This just in! Bespoke Minase Akita Silver Filigree 5...
> 
> 
> Well this was a happy and a bit of a sad acquisition (and not due to DHL). This one requires some storytelling, so get ready to read. So I’ve been mulling a Minase Akita Filigree for a bit over a year now. The impetus was after getting the 5 Windows 15th Anniversary which made me realize I...
> ...



That is so cool!!!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*


























Drakkar Noir*


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

AVI-8 Hawker Harrier II


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> AVI-8 Hawker Harrier II
> View attachment 17000570



This is another brand that I've been looking at. They have a new release I'm interested in. 






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com




*[0]=AZXdRNDCS0nEzxju0GvFxiGqv0SlMJn492jsf1JkHPKhCuWhrEzdMcrwyro-4KL-DJzaj73v9P5RgjhqBA8JGeOdnZqOtoQLxL4yZcuHTAv9Xyvp8MTlN1mWoTgkqXfazTY&__tn*=*bH-R


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

So micro they only made 15 of them. I had to settle for the low number 1.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Mooglover said:


> Oh wow! Thanks! Great story and you've raised the bar with this one.





falcon4311 said:


> That is so cool!!!


Each of the three Minases were quite unique purchasing experiences.









Minase Divido Review


So this is my first real "review" here. I'm choosing to do this because 1) I quite like this watch and 2) Minase as a brand is quite unknown here. In fact it wasn't easy finding a lot of information about the brand. It was a brand I was very vaguely aware of (don't ask me from where, I can't...




www.watchuseek.com












Last Watch of the Year, Minase 5 Windows Limited Edition...


Got a special watch for the last watch of the year. The Minase 5 Windows Limited Edition 15 Years. I actually ordered this way back in mid November, but I didn't get it until early December since they needed to hand make a long strap for me. It was worth the wait. I hesitated to consider the...




www.watchuseek.com












This just in! Bespoke Minase Akita Silver Filigree 5...


Well this was a happy and a bit of a sad acquisition (and not due to DHL). This one requires some storytelling, so get ready to read. So I’ve been mulling a Minase Akita Filigree for a bit over a year now. The impetus was after getting the 5 Windows 15th Anniversary which made me realize I...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> This is another brand that I've been looking at. They have a new release I'm interested in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. I got this one in 2015 and it's a good watch. They're one micro brand that has kept improving.


----------



## suzublu (Aug 11, 2018)

Smudger 









Sent from my SM-A326B using Tapatalk


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

John Price said:


> Farer today for me...
> View attachment 16995928


Really nice looking watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Proto dial


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This h2o orca, restless swapping straps all-day until brown shoes came on























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Signum Cuda Titanium GMT
Blam!


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

Toyo Panzoff said:


> Signum Cuda Titanium GMT
> Blam!
> View attachment 17004934


How long does the lume last? I'm looking into this watch.


----------



## AhmadImad (May 26, 2020)

J&G Exciton II


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Arpiem Tribute chrono


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Holgar Chronograph for me today


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Gumbee said:


> How long does the lume last? I'm looking into this watch.


It’s currently almost 7am, as per that watch, as seen in the dark.
The orange dial is slightly more legible after a few hours, but the deep blue dial on this new one is something to behold.
Edit: here’s the orange dial version (non-GMT)


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Gumbee said:


> How long does the lume last? I'm looking into this watch.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T.Graph on a baseball glove strap Mott Straps (solar g-shocker on wus)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17005440


Hi what brand makes this watch very nice


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

eddieo396 said:


> Hi what brand makes this watch very nice


It is a eBay special made up by a UK based watchmaker, using pocket watch movements and Rad cases.

He also does the original Cordebert Rolex movements in them, but at a substantially higher price.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm not sure Christopher Ward or Steinhart or Zelos "count" as microbrands anymore, but I still think of all 3 as microbrands, for sure.
---
I wanted a nice royal blue watch...and even started a thread asking for suggestions
for the best one to get. After a lot of thought, and ideas,
I narrowed it down to this awesome blue Steinhart:
(Swiss movement, display back, sapphire crystal...of course,
ceramic bezel insert, and awesome royal blue sunburst color!)


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

watchman600 said:


> I'm not sure Christopher Ward or Steinhart or Zelos "count" as microbrands anymore, but I still think of all 3 as microbrands, for sure.
> ---
> I wanted a nice royal blue watch...and even started a thread asking for suggestions
> for the best one to get. After a lot of thought, and ideas,
> ...



For sure they are microbrands.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This is the Wicked Watch Company's first watch called the Pearl Diver.
I LOVE the forged carbon with gold dust dial...gold hands complete "the look"
and the lumed ceramic bezel insert is pretty awesome too.
I don't really care for the bronze and the whole patina or cleaning it thing,
but whatever. It shouldn't be too hard to deal with:




Nice leather strap too.
The only real negative I can think of is that it should have had 20mm lugs 
instead of 22,
since it is a 40mm watch. This would have looked better, imo...
or they could have made it a 42mm case, 
which would also have "solved this problem".


----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

Toyo Panzoff said:


> It’s currently almost 7am, as per that watch, as seen in the dark.
> The orange dial is slightly more legible after a few hours, but the deep blue dial on this new one is something to behold.
> Edit: here’s the orange dial version (non-GMT)
> View attachment 17005360


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS NO. 5 (Swiss)



































Enjoy the Sunset*


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

Toyo Panzoff said:


> It’s currently almost 7am, as per that watch, as seen in the dark.
> The orange dial is slightly more legible after a few hours, but the deep blue dial on this new one is something to behold.
> Edit: here’s the orange dial version (non-GMT)
> View attachment 17005360


Thank you Toyo for introducing me to this watch, I just purchased the green dial with the blue bezel, it should be here by the end of this month.


----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)

Picture from yesterday but still wearing it today he he.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*How BIG is the difference between…
the 45mm Rawai & THE 49mm RAWAI?


























“Curb”*


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Arpiem


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Vero Open Water "North Coast"


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Just landed and immediately besotted ,another bronze in the stable 😎


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Timefactors Dreadnaught GMT


----------



## Ztak (10 mo ago)

Dan Henry 1970 (40mm) on leather, for fall.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My old GSD-3A vintage today. The acrylic dome is so good as are the heat-blued hands 
Happy Friday


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wishing it was the 53mm one..
..but nope it’s only the 46mm
































& no.. it’s Not “Al Bundy” Friday*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Black MOP Hellcat


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

crappysurfer said:


> Black MOP Hellcat
> 
> View attachment 17013065


Wow, you sure got that one fast! Weren’t they just released a couple days ago? So, how do you like it. I’ve been eyeing it since introduction 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

Maen Hudson Limited Ed


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Garmin Fenix 5X


----------



## atadams77 (2 mo ago)

Doxa, zelos, etc.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Escapement Time pilot watch 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This H2o orca variant has become a favorite























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a White Whale today
































..a friend of mine*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alternating these two micro today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Scurfa DiverOne 🟢 this evening


----------



## ChrisBien (3 mo ago)

Jeep99dad said:


>


What is this black one? I searched just about everything in your signature and couldn't find it.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RESOLUTE COLLECTION


Built for the everyday adventurer, RZE Watches is a brand born out of the passion for perfecting the craft of titanium watches that fuse together durability, versatility and sustainability.




www.rzewatches.com


----------



## ChrisBien (3 mo ago)

ZM-73 said:


> RESOLUTE COLLECTION
> 
> 
> Built for the everyday adventurer, RZE Watches is a brand born out of the passion for perfecting the craft of titanium watches that fuse together durability, versatility and sustainability.
> ...


Thanks! Looks like they're not making that deep black dial right now, but definitely added my list to keep an eye on


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Wearing my latest acquisition from Bernhardt. Loving the white dial 😍.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@ChrisBien I think he is wearing the GREEN one, which is available to order.
----


Imbiton said:


>





garydusa said:


>


I love both of these rubber straps...where are they from?
info, please.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I love them all...for the quality and the designs, as well as the price,
microbrands cannot be beat. I'm wearing my blue Helson sharkmaster300
on their sharkmesh bracelet as I type this.
The old version Omega that this looks like, is hard to find and costs MANY multiples
of the $629 I think I paid.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> @ChrisBien I think he is wearing the GREEN one, which is available to order.
> ----
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!…The Royal Blue Rubber is a LocalTime “Vintage Ladder” (gregoriades.com) ($ 22.+/-)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> @ChrisBien I think he is wearing the GREEN one, which is available to order.
> ----
> 
> 
> ...


This is the 24mm ZRC Rubber straps - link Rubber - ZRC


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Imbiton I love the look (with the bumps/ridges)...but $110 dollars is kind of steep.
---
I still haven't even bought the white nice rubber strap that will form fit the Omega.
The website (02straps) says $70. Several other colors say $60, so I wrote to him
and am confident the owner will give it to me for $60 (no tax or shipping).
I don't think I want to pay more than that for a rubber strap.
He wrote me back offering me a deal price if I buy 3, but I think I just want the one.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

agree $110 is too much, yet, I always have an issue with the thickness of the diameter hole in rubber straps being too small/narrow for the H2o Orca screw bards/fat bars..this one has a 2.6mm hole so at least it is a breeze to use with the h2Os


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Straum Opphav


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A bronze version with a flat sapphire, black version used to take out the garbage this morning
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Yeah, we're running a little bit hot tonight..”
























Panama*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ChrisBien said:


> What is this black one? I searched just about everything in your signature and couldn't find it.


It is actually the forest green one but in these pics it’s so dark that the deep green looks black  sorry my pics didn’t turn out so good. 









RESOLUTE 2022 - Forest Green


The Resolute 2022 is an ultra-durable and lightweight titanium field watch capable of taking a daily beating, crafted for an explorer. Coated with RZE's UltraHex™️ technology, it prevents scratches from regular wear, keeping your timekeeper looking new and pristine every day. The brushed...




www.rzewatches.com





Here are a few pics that show the green better.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fiskadoro said:


> Straum Opphav


Wow  this is so nice


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*


Imbiton said:



A bronze version with a flat sapphire, black version used to take out the garbage this morning








Click to expand...

Excellent!








Cheers!*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sleepyhead123 said:


> View attachment 17017815


Those are so nice. One of my friend has a blue one and it’s well done


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Those are so nice. One of my friend has a blue one and it’s well done


Mine apparently came in different packaging than the others.









2021 Watch #11, The Succint SarpanevaUhrenFabrik...


Generally, I just buy what I like, regardless of whether it has heritage or a reputation (good or bad), as you can tell from my sig and my collection. That said, I do occasionally try to find things I have ties to. Just a kind of fun, support local even though I'm not local kind of thing. I...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## ChrisBien (3 mo ago)

watchman600 said:


> @ChrisBien I think he is wearing the GREEN one, which is available to order.
> ----
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, you are correct! I have a thing that turns down blue light on my monitor after a certain hour, I bet I got bitten by that!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Benno1024 (Jan 8, 2021)

falcon4311 said:


> I'm sporting my Cobra de Caliber from Vancouver Watch Company.


Never heard of it, but great looking watch.. Nice lume!!


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Halios Delfin









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ChrisBien said:


> Ah yes, you are correct! I have a thing that turns down blue light on my monitor after a certain hour, I bet I got bitten by that!


Hope my new pics helped.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

Heading out to vote with my Matthew and Sons Arcticus, on a Strapcode Jubilee.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Not really a micro in the usual sense.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Scurfa bell diver1 "blacked-out-beauty"...so good inky black dial...great bracelet, etc.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Electricianz


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

With early morning orange fkm rubber
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Andoy (8 mo ago)

PARNIS


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Stingray 47 (Titanium)















*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Going w/2 retro micros: Lorier Zephyr & Dan Henry 1937 Dress Chronograph.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Same h2o orca polished
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Terra Cielo Mare
















Six Million Dollar Debt..*


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Brass Maranez Bangla


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Traska
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o orca torpedo on strapcode bandoleer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Unimatic Modello Due Duo.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Teal Blue Dial’d Gruppo Gamma 
on Simona Di Stefano (R.I.P.)
















“You come to a point in your life
when you really don’t care what people think about you,
you just care what you think about yourself.”
– Evel Knievel*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Got a couple of new spinnaker watches in today.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Strond 
















DC3 MKII


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ehhh, ..this old thing?

























sure thing..*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GumbyFan (Nov 3, 2008)

Gnomon Habuka


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“HEY NOW..”
























“THE KING of ALL MEDIA”*


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The chunky Armida a1-45mm this afternoon
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

garydusa said:


> *“HEY NOW..”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shots!!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

My new Namica (from Kickstarter) just came today!
I think it looks really cool .
Two-tone sapphire bezel insert, etc.
(there's a nice Squale design that very likely inspired it)


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Gumbee (Aug 15, 2020)

Just in, Signum Cuda.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Sunday with the Treasure Seeker TopSideCrew


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa Sunday with the Treasure Seeker TopSideCrew



I'm never liking your watch posts again, Brice. You never like mine and it has had me very upset. I have been crying every night because of you!!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Zelos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s super nice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

garydusa said:


> *“HEY NOW..”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow  that looks amazing. Loving this shot


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Andoy (8 mo ago)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> My new Namica (from Kickstarter) just came today!
> I think it looks really cool .
> Two-tone sapphire bezel insert, etc.
> (there's a nice Squale design that very likely inspired it)
> ...


your namica is really nice. enjoy!


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> I'm never liking your watch posts again, Brice. You never like mine and it has had me very upset. I have been crying every night because of you!!!!


I love your posts but there is no “love” button  I can’t just “like” then


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love your posts but there is no “love” button  I can’t just “like” then


I just liked your watch...lol


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Love the sunburst grey dial and matching bezel insert and matching canvas strap...
and matching favorite sweater


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andoy (8 mo ago)

Cronos 'Deepsea'


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Electricianz The MokaZ. 25% discount code is BF25


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch! Love the last pic with the dial catching a perfect reflection!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

forged carbon on a sailcloth strap
(a winning combo, for sure!)
I love that the case is gunmetal...keeping the dark look.
POP of orange finishes the look.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

tudortommy said:


> Great watch! Love the last pic with the dial catching a perfect reflection!


its a lucky one!


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Spinnaker kind of day.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Another spinnaker today.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Forged Carbon bezel insert covered in sapphire, nice 39mm size, regulated SW200-1, and sweet DLC coating.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Suit Off, Bronze On..
























It really was a Great Childhood!*


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

garydusa said:


> *Suit Off, Bronze On..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I love the Shark Diver! I need to get one.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

PowerChucker said:


> Forged Carbon bezel insert covered in sapphire


This seems really nice!
Not sure about the missing 15, 30, and 45.
And I am not sure I like the dial...maybe a smooth black would be better.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> This seems really nice!
> Not sure about the missing 15, 30, and 45.
> And I am not sure I like the dial...maybe a smooth black would be better.


I like it a lot so far. I’ll say the bezel took a bit to get used to, but now I like it. And the dial texture is super subtle in person. It pops a lot on close up pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Turkey lurkey doo, and Turkey lurkey dap,…
I eat that Turkey,…..Then I take a Nap!”
































and a “Happy Thanksgiving” to all!*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H3o orca torpedo today























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpuentes67 (11 mo ago)

kpjimmy said:


> V1 Freediver
> View attachment 15468821
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Awesome watch. Thx for sharing!!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!!!
---
Love the blue whirlpool dial that looks different as different parts catch the light.


----------



## Jpuentes67 (11 mo ago)

Lots of cool brands here.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jpuentes67 said:


> Lots of cool brands here.



It's an enabling thread!!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

It's a "showcasing the great microbrand watch you are wearing right now" thread...
but it is great for learning about new ones that might spark your interest. 
I love microbrands...and where is a better place to learn about them 
than from actual people who have them and are willing to share their experiences with them?!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Tisell 40mm pilot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Enjoying the KAVENTSMANN TRIGGERFISH while “ignoring” my work today..
























Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a MARANEZ on a Tread in a Toolbox

















a BLOOPER
















..reminds me of that “time” in my childhood
…, Enjoy The Day Everyone!*


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

NTH today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Chicago watch









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweetscience (Aug 5, 2021)

Khuraburi Ti


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> Chicago watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if you just take FANTASTIC pictures or 
if this Astor+Banks blue watch and that Zelos meteorite blue spearfish
are just fantastic looking watches...or if it's a mixture of both!


----------



## Dirty John (Mar 3, 2020)

What constitutes a "micro-brand"?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MHD SQ1


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> I don't know if you just take FANTASTIC pictures or
> if this Astor+Banks blue watch and that Zelos meteorite blue spearfish
> are just fantastic looking watches...or if it's a mixture of both!


Ty both are pretty photogenic. I stick to what works good outdoor lighting and a decent angle. Appreciate the kind words. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dirty John said:


> What constitutes a "micro-brand"?


Basically, a small independent brand. This might help:








Microbrands, Independents & Established Brands...


Hi everyone, I am trying to compile a list of Microbrands and small Independent Watchmakers that are not always in the spotlight --but should be. Could you help me review and complete the list below? To attempt a definition: A Microbrand is a watch company with limited production that does...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Dirty John said:


> What constitutes a "micro-brand"?



I guess it would be a watch that isn't readily available at the store level and isn't produced in huge numbers like Seiko or Citizen. Glycine is a good example, you buy them online or at Costco.


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice Scurfa, and by the way...


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Astor+Banks


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Direnzo Eclipse
I love that the second hand "lollipop" eclipses the date window once a minute!
I tried to capture that in some of these pictures, but of course, they all just missed!
I am not going to bother taking more pics, but you get the idea...which is very cool.
This is a great real Swiss watch, from a guy who actually lives in Switzerland


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Yesterday's Zelos green swordfish with nice gilt hands:
(what's funny is that I have the same favorite sweater on)


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

Farer Stanhope II


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Today, it's the ollech wajs C-1000 on a strapcode engineer
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ollech Ocean Graph Nov. 30th























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

MWW


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

Haven't taken it off since getting it in. Was somewhat of a gamble buy for me, but at the price I got it used still in plastic, I couldn't resist. Really, really well done watch.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTPEAma said:


> View attachment 17065664
> 
> 
> Haven't taken it off since getting it in. Was somewhat of a gamble buy for me, but at the price I got it used still in plastic, I couldn't resist. Really, really well done watch.



I've looked at this brand several times. I love the look, just may have to take one for a spin.


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

falcon4311 said:


> I've looked at this brand several times. I love the look, just may have to take one for a spin.


I'm very impressed with it. The movement is the obvious corner that was cut, but even with that, my example is roughly -18 seconds over the last 3 days. The case is finished very well, bracelet is very comfortable (despite my personal disdain for butterfly clasps) and the dial is pretty impressively done with a good sunburst and applied markers/cross logo. The only other drawback, other than the NH34, is probably the bezel being mineral crystal instead of sapphire. I'm sure it will probably struggle to age well, but for $500 (or less if you find one used as I did) it's a very well done watch.


----------



## q child (4 mo ago)

Zeroo Time. Recently outfitted with a black steel bracelet and paired with a forged carbon signet pinky ring. Loving it.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTPEAma said:


> I'm very impressed with it. The movement is the obvious corner that was cut, but even with that, my example is roughly -18 seconds over the last 3 days. The case is finished very well, bracelet is very comfortable (despite my personal disdain for butterfly clasps) and the dial is pretty impressively done with a good sunburst and applied markers/cross logo. The only other drawback, other than the NH34, is probably the bezel being mineral crystal instead of sapphire. I'm sure it will probably struggle to age well, but for $500 (or less if you find one used as I did) it's a very well done watch.


Wow, thanks for that. I've actually passed on several brands due to them using Seiko movements. I've had ZERO luck with every one I've ever owned. I'm also with you on butterfly clasps. Thanks the mini review.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The FANTASTIC "pelagos blue" Nodus Avalon
It's a pity that they didn't make this color on their newer version
with a date at the 6, but luckily, I was able to find this brand new/never worn one!
(I paired it with a khaki canvas strap from Helm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

It’s a Traska kind of day.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling with the Steinhart Traveller GMT*
_*































*_
*..& Staying ahead of the Pack*


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I switched from the Avalon on the end of the last page,
to this Richard LeGrand awesome, sunburst navy blue Oceanfarer
with a perfectly matched ceramic or sapphire bezel insert...
which I paired with a Horween lined leather (supple) strap from Vaer.
I think that this is a very underrated watch.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS Arcticus


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This is the OG Swordfish...stainless steel 42 (perhaps version 2 of the swordfish)
It was one of my first forays into the world of microbrands,
and it is STILL one of my favorites!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Resco


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Timefactors


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Just noticed that I'm a day behind.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Broadarrow


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More herodia
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Oak and Oscar


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Straum Opphav


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swap to h2o bronze with armida bracelet
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here's my new Namica...finally on my wrist.
Long wait from Kickstarter!
SOOOO nice looking, and regulated in 4 positions: +2, +3, +6, +7.
My son already wants to borrow it!! But I said no way...
not until *after* the "honeymoon" at least!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Here's my new Namica...finally on my wrist.
> Long wait from Kickstarter!
> SOOOO nice looking, and regulated in 4 positions: +2, +3, +6, +7.
> My son already wants to borrow it!! But I said no way...
> ...


this namica is stunning!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Got this big boy in last week and still loving it 😍. Real beast of a watch! Blue Phoibos Leviathan.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

New one today, Erroyl Regent


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

EMG Nemo (modded hands/sapphire) today























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Wearing a Martenero Edgemere Reserve tonight. Something bright to start a week that’s predicted to be grey and rainy 👍


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Tdial tonight


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ZM-73 said:


> Electricianz The MokaZ. 25% discount code is BF25
> View attachment 17048739


Love it


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> View attachment 17051542
> 
> View attachment 17051949


Impressive lume


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love it


Thanks. Did you decide to get one?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Duckworth Prestex Verimatic


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The December 2016 polished h2o orca turns 6
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I love the Swordfish line from Zelos.
This is the fancy, blue meteorite/textured dial with a colorful timascus bezel insert
(that I paired with a blue leather strap from Helm, since they go great together):


----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)

My first Zelos. Not even 24 hours old. Just sized the bracelet, which was super easy. 










Sent from my Galaxy S20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Erroyl Regent


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A4S said:


> View attachment 17077573


Wow  Almost pulled the trigger on this. What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ZM-73 said:


> Thanks. Did you decide to get one?


Been very tempted. Got a email today where there is a sale on various models. Need to look at it later.


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-45mm
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Helm Vanuatu on their reddish/brown "whiskey" leather strap
(I like the engineer bracelet that it comes with...
but it makes it WAAAYYY too heavy to wear...about 240grams!)


----------



## Kakofonyx (Jun 2, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon. The Moby Dick to my Captain Ahab. I never felt my bronze collection was complete without it.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Bronze Orca inner
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Smiths Air Ministry PRS-29


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I’ve owned this GSD3A for years and still love it. Greg’s watches do deserve more attention and his latest diver is killer. Need to add one to the rotation. 
Happy Friday, Thank God it’s the weekend. 
This week killed me. 
First beer in a while. Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A4S said:


> View attachment 17083281


Cool dial


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danmasterfunk (Apr 27, 2021)

Squale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> I’ve owned this GSD3A for years and still love it. Greg’s watches do deserve more attention and his latest diver is killer. Need to add one to the rotation.
> Happy Friday, Thank God it’s the weekend.
> This week killed me.
> First beer in a while. Cheers


Thank you for introducing me to GSD - I hadn't heard of Greg Stevens Design until seeing your post. It's a great looking watch!


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)

Vario Versa arrived today. I've been flipping the dial back and forth.








I'm loving both dials


----------



## Jpuentes67 (11 mo ago)

Smiths


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17060415


You have an amazing collection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TracerBullet said:


> Thank you for introducing me to GSD - I hadn't heard of Greg Stevens Design until seeing your post. It's a great looking watch!


You’re welcome  I love his watches. All fairly customizable wirh different dial and hands and bezels for divers. He also has a nice acid finish he can do on non divers. 
I just ordered his latest diver in steel with a slight vintage finish on the edges and bronze bezel with no date dial and gold hands. Can’t wait


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TracerBullet said:


> Vario Versa arrived today. I've been flipping the dial back and forth.
> View attachment 17084344
> 
> I'm loving both dials


Very cool  hard to pick a side


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

World Cup ️. Americano. GSD3A. 
Let’s go Morocco


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Herodia today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Enjoying my new Zelos


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Flight Master 
















FM-01A7


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A brown sunray dial, bronze Zenton B42























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Imbiton said:


> Herodia today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one a lot


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like this one a lot


Thanks Sir! I did have a jeweler mod /swap the original hour/minute hands (seen on pictures below) to these sourced from OFREI. Enjoy!
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Proto dial this evening


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

d. fremont


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## strider11 (Oct 29, 2018)

Baltic Aquascaphe Bronze. Glossed it back to it's original sheen after a summer of salt water - quite liking it.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Ergon Adventum. Another Zelos offshoot!


----------



## StevieMischief (Oct 26, 2021)

Received mine recently too! Loving it...











watchman600 said:


> View attachment 17077209
> View attachment 17077210
> View attachment 17077211
> View attachment 17077213
> View attachment 17077216


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Jenises aventurine


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

ZM-73 said:


> Panzera Flight Master
> View attachment 17086235
> 
> View attachment 17086236
> ...


I've been eyeballing this brand for a while now. How do you like yours ?


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bsw_sc said:


> I've been eyeballing this brand for a while now. How do you like yours ?


I like this one quite a bit, I've had it for 3 1/2 years. Also have two others an Arado Spirit 2016 and the 38mm (quartz) version of the Aquamarine.
Another member just recently ask about it too (hooperman42). Here is a link to my reply.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Waldan SportLine*

*


  




*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-45mm today























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## BeerGuy (Dec 23, 2007)

I’m not wearing it currently, but maybe I should taker her for a spin this week. Is this patient zero of the micro-brand explosion?


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

new in today 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

ZM-73 said:


> Horizon Nautilus
> View attachment 17064295


I love the date window placement on this model, very unique. I always wondered why more brands don't try and integrate the date into the indices like this. Clever and effective, in my opinion.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

I need to get some pictures! I’m wearing my second newest purchase right now: the red dial Borealis Sintra and I just bought a new Vario 1918 Trench.

Microbrand madness continues!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Watch Obsessive said:


> I love the date window placement on this model, very unique. I always wondered why more brands don't try and integrate the date into the indices like this. Clever and effective, in my opinion.


Agree. The placement of day/date can make a big difference.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Electricianz The MokaZ


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Bernhardt









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Lorier Gemini Racer


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Imbiton said:


> Armida a1-45mm today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The A1 45mm needs its own theme music. Maybe the Imperial March or Halo space monks. Or the Benny Hill theme 🤔.


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

I’m going with the Tsao Baltimore chrono because it just arrove, I like it, and I like supporting local micros.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## blaker333 (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A4S said:


> View attachment 17091163


That’s cool


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> View attachment 17094562


That’s super nice  though not a micro 
Is that a mod or do they sell this configuration


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fiskadoro said:


> Lorier Gemini Racer


 Congrats  it’s a great yellow dial. Mine arrived too and I’ll size/wear it tomorrow.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thewatchidiot said:


> View attachment 17095889


Hearing lots of good things about this brand. How’s the watch ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Airfield


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Herodia on strapcode BoR this morning
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This is one of my nicest watches...
Halios Seaforth 3 sunburst grey with matching sapphire bezel insert
on the very nice Christopher Ward blue Cordovan leather with deployant clasp
(I think it looks GREAT together):


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hearing lots of good things about this brand. How’s the watch ?


I’ve only wore it one day but it’s comfortable and I enjoy looking at the dial and case


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> That’s super nice  though not a micro
> Is that a mod or do they sell this configuration


Sure they are a micro brand. You don't see then in AD's, they don't manufacture the same number of watches as the big guys. About the only place you get them is Costco or online. Yes, it came that way, a local watch buddy had one and I loved the look, it took a while but I found one on Recon. They just don't show up all that often.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Airfield


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Airfield



I love that one, Brice.


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Airfield


I'm not familiar with Raven; good looking watch. Did the canvas strap come with it?


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Arpiem Tribute TJW


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TracerBullet said:


> I'm not familiar with Raven; good looking watch. Did the canvas strap come with it?


Thank you 
no it does not come with it. It’s a custom strap by a local strapmaker.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> I love that one, Brice.


Thank you very much Don. I am a fan of Raven Watches, Steve’s a good dude too


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm going to be a nonconformist by not wearing my two Scottish watches.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa TopSideCrew


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Sweetscience (Aug 5, 2021)

*







*


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here is the Islander 04 on the Strapcode nicer quality Endmill bracelet
that it probably should have come with, to be honest.
(I set the date and wiped off the dust only after taking the pictures, unfortunately... OOPS)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-45mm today.now on h2o bracelet
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sleepyhead123 said:


> View attachment 17104243


Wow  gorgeous dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just landed GSD-5A

My configuration:
Stainless case, bronze bezel insert with a darker forced patina finish, Old Radium Superluminova, gold hands, and a no date stealth logo dial to keep it simple. Greg paired it with a nice vintage French military canvas strap and it all works well together. 
Great dimensions and a Swiss auto movement on this diver: 42mm case, 22mm lugs, 50mm lug to lug, about 12.5mm thick, wr 300m, Sellita SW200-1 auto 
Very similar size to the FXD


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

I don’t think you can be a micro brand when your owned by a major brand, Invicta! I may be incorrect



falcon4311 said:


> Sure they are a micro brand. You don't see then in AD's, they don't manufacture the same number of watches as the big guys. About the only place you get them is Costco or online. Yes, it came that way, a local watch buddy had one and I loved the look, it took a while but I found one on Recon. They just don't show up all that often.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

What the heck is this?
Please share some details. It looks AMAZING


TTPEAma said:


> View attachment 17102559


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just landed GSD-5A
> 
> My configuration:
> Stainless case, bronze bezel insert with a darker forced patina finish, Old Radium Superluminova, gold hands, and a no date stealth logo dial to keep it simple. Greg paired it with a nice vintage French military canvas strap and it all works well together.
> ...


I just checked out the website.
His leather straps look very good quality...but are steep at $175.
I could not find his canvas straps anywhere on the website.
Can you give me a link to them? 
Thanks


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> What the heck is this?
> Please share some details. It looks AMAZING











Nereide GMT







us.venezianico.com





It’s really a very well done watch.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

thewatchidiot said:


> I don’t think you can be a micro brand when your owned by a major brand, Invicta! I may be incorrect



I don't think of Invicta as a major brand. Of all the watch stores in my city, not one carries their brand yet every store sells Seiko, Citizen and so on. The only place I can buy them is Costco or online.


----------



## blaker333 (May 30, 2019)

Sangin Atlas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> I just checked out the website.
> His leather straps look very good quality...but are steep at $175.
> I could not find his canvas straps anywhere on the website.
> Can you give me a link to them?
> Thanks


Yes, Greg makes a very nice strap and he has very cool material, old leather and canvas. Sorry I don’t have a link. I’ve not really used this website actually
Every time I bought a watch from him, I talked to him directly to discuss what I wanted. 
You should reach out to him directly and ask him to discuss what he can make for you based on what watch it’s for and what you’re looking for. 
He built this watch for me and this is the strap that I chose to go with it. All his watches come with one of his straps of your choice.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

TTPEAma said:


> It’s really a very well done watch.


WOW...now, I don't know which if any 
of these amazing looking watches I should get.









NEREIDE TUNGSTENO - 4521501C


Our dive watch, which is water-resistant to a depth of 200 meters, takes its name from one of the last marvels of Venetian naval technology, the Nereide submarine. This timepiece is in fact designed to withstand strong stresses, making it particularly suitable for those who practice water sports.




www.venezianico.com













NEREIDE TUNGSTENO - 4521502C


Our dive watch, which is water-resistant to a depth of 200 meters, takes its name from one of the last marvels of Venetian naval technology, the Nereide submarine. This timepiece is in fact designed to withstand strong stresses, making it particularly suitable for those who practice water sports.




www.venezianico.com













Tungsteno Anniversario







www.venezianico.com





----
Also, it's kind of unclear to me, is their logo a religious cross?

Our Logo:
The cross, which is our symbol, is the synthesis of the multiple symmetries meant to represent a canon of unaffected beauty.
It fits perfectly in a circle and consists of four arms of equal length with rounded tips, designed according to the criteria of geometric perfection that reflect an ideal of balanced harmony.
Inspiration:
Our logo draws inspiration from the cross on the top of the Clock Tower, which is located on the north side of St. Mark’s Square. It connects the political heart of the city to the Mercerie, the historic merchants’ street. Therefore, midway between politics and business, it has set their pace since the 15th century.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

watchman600 said:


> WOW...now, I don't know which if any
> of these amazing looking watches I should get.
> 
> 
> ...



The first 2 are very good looking watches, the third is as well but I'd stay clear of 2 tone myself.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@falcon4311 I think you are right. I like Tungsten and the color grey or silver.
What do you think about the logo? Do you think it's a cross like the religious symbol?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Erroyl Regent


----------



## asmd (Mar 1, 2016)

RZE Ascentus GMT


----------



## blaker333 (May 30, 2019)

Precista PRS82


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> @falcon4311 I think you are right. I like Tungsten and the color grey or silver.
> What do you think about the logo? Do you think it's a cross like the religious symbol?


I like some of their watches but they often discount them or dump them at a discount on secondary website like Touch of Modern(TOM) i’d wait for sale.
I am on their email list and I recall getting an email on a new model and liked it. I waited a bit to order, pondered my decision and not too long later I got an email with the same watch discounted. I’ve also seen them on TOM heavily discounted 2-3 times. 
Interestingly enough I just got a TOM email and sure enough, there is a bunch of Venezianico watches at 25% off. You may want to check it out.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

watchman600 said:


> @falcon4311 I think you are right. I like Tungsten and the color grey or silver.
> What do you think about the logo? Do you think it's a cross like the religious symbol?



I would venture a guess that it could be a religious symbol, Italy of course has a strong Catholic presence. But everything on the watch looks great, the dials, and they switched to a Sellita movement and the bracelet is very cool, probably the one thing I like the most.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like some of their watches but they often discount them or dump them at a discount on secondary website like Touch of Modern(TOM) i’d wait for sale.
> I am on their email list and I recall getting an email on a new model and liked it. I waited a bit to order, pondered my decision and not too long later I got an email with the same watch discounted. I’ve also seen them on TOM heavily discounted 2-3 times.
> Interestingly enough I just got a TOM email and sure enough, there is a bunch of Venezianico watches at 25% off. You may want to check it out.


Sound advice buddy!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey, Brice. How's the weather down your way? We have a horrible cold front that has been hanging around here, right now its -27 F. Its warming up to normal temps by Friday. I was watching American news last night and this front is hitting the US, they said some regions are going to be getting -45 F temps. I can't even fathom that kind of cold.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> .


This is the crap we are going through right now, normal temps are -5, this is nuts!. This is in Celsius.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yes, Greg makes a very nice strap and he has very cool material, old leather and canvas.


He wrote me back with pictures. Sounds like it would be a very well built strap.
But the prices are the SAME as his leather straps...$175.
He offered to make it/build it for $150, but that is way too steep for me.
---
Someone just told me that Steinhart now makes canvas straps (I might get)...
it's about $30 bucks...but you have to buy either a deployant clasp or a buckle separately:





Canvas Strap vintage green size M


High quality canvas strap in vintage green, inner layer in brown leather | Matches our model Ocean 1 Bronze | Swiss made | Accessories




www.steinhartwatches.de


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> Hey, Brice. How's the weather down your way? We have a horrible cold front that has been hanging around here, right now its -27 F. Its warming up to normal temps by Friday. I was watching American news last night and this front is hitting the US, they said some regions are going to be getting -45 F temps. I can't even fathom that kind of cold.


That’s crazy cold where you are. 
We are colder than usual and below freezing at night mostly but not bad compared to you. It’ll be 13 tomorrow night. 40 during the day


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> He wrote me back with pictures. Sounds like it would be a very well built strap.
> But the prices are the SAME as his leather straps...$175.
> He offered to make it/build it for $150, but that is way too steep for me.
> ---
> ...


Yeah that’s the price for his straps usually. 
Can’t speak to the Steinhart ones but I’ve had some from other watch brands and you get what you pay for with most. If you’re careful may be fine but if active, hike in them, work in the yard… they’ll likely won’t last long or will look grungy after a while, smell… depending on how they’re built. The stitching may be basic and if it breaks in one spot you can essentially pull the whole thing out. Whereas good strap makers will use a stitch that holds at each point even if one breaks the rest won’t pull out.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

falcon4311 said:


> Sound advice buddy!


@watchman600

Examples


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> That’s crazy cold where you are.
> We are colder than usual and below freezing at night mostly but not bad compared to you. It’ll be 13 tomorrow night. 40 during the day



I was shocked when I saw the forecast for some areas in the US. Minus 45 is freaking NUTS!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hot chocolate weather for sure!
---
The awesome grey dial, super-hard coated bracelet Traska Freediver


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GSD-3A on a GSD leather for FliegerFriday. I love this thing, such a simple design yet it all works well together. Very cohesive and lots of character with that scratched up acrylic dome crystal and beer blued hands. 
Happy Friday


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of this one























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Did a swap out.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

And on leather


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Raven Trekker


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

My family thinks that because I'm going to "supe up" my Seiko Shark Turtle
with a sapphire crystal and sapphire lumed bezel insert,
that there is no need to get the Islander 156. They have a pretty strong opinion
that I shouldn't get it....which is kind of weird, since they usually don't have 
a strong opinion against anything I'm thinking of getting. Whatever.
I don't really need it, even though it looks pretty good. AND the shark turtle
*will* look pretty AWESOME when it's done/supped-up...
so I guess I'm not going to get the 156. 
(Also, the fact that the dial is a cool shade of lighter blue 
is covered by the Namica I recently got). I still want it, but they are probably right.
Restraint is hard!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

I’m rather fond of my new Phoibus


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

sleepyhead123 said:


> View attachment 17112280


Ok you lucky dog. That's one of my Grail brands. 
Is the quality and finishing as good as it looks? Give up details please!

¡¡¡¡ drool !!!!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas Morning all!

A little coffee, wtth real whipped cream.
A little homemade fruitcake
A little Straton.

Enjoy all!


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2021)

Newest addition!


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone! Spending the day with my fidget spinner.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ok you lucky dog. That's one of my Grail brands.
> Is the quality and finishing as good as it looks? Give up details please!
> 
> ¡¡¡¡ drool !!!!


Yeah, I lucked into the brand. I was their second international customer when they officially went international. Bought my first a few months before the watch press started writing about them.

Minases are always better in person than on pictures.









Minase Divido Review


So this is my first real "review" here. I'm choosing to do this because 1) I quite like this watch and 2) Minase as a brand is quite unknown here. In fact it wasn't easy finding a lot of information about the brand. It was a brand I was very vaguely aware of (don't ask me from where, I can't...




www.watchuseek.com












Last Watch of the Year, Minase 5 Windows Limited Edition...


Got a special watch for the last watch of the year. The Minase 5 Windows Limited Edition 15 Years. I actually ordered this way back in mid November, but I didn't get it until early December since they needed to hand make a long strap for me. It was worth the wait. I hesitated to consider the...




www.watchuseek.com












This just in! Bespoke Minase Akita Silver Filigree 5...


Well this was a happy and a bit of a sad acquisition (and not due to DHL). This one requires some storytelling, so get ready to read. So I’ve been mulling a Minase Akita Filigree for a bit over a year now. The impetus was after getting the 5 Windows 15th Anniversary which made me realize I...




www.watchuseek.com












🗾🔰 Minase Owners Thread 🔰🗾







www.watchuseek.com





That one's quite a nice one. Unfortunately you won't be able to get one anymore.


----------



## Jbrowland (Oct 2, 2020)

Zelos Swordish 40 Sage


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas  and a blessed day to you all and your families. 

I thought the green Scurfa DiverOne on a red strap would make the perfect Xmas wrist combo


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Simple black and polished stainless h2o orca today









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## duckboyben (Mar 1, 2016)

Namica Shirahama Super White (in the rain)


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Nodus sector Pilot (v1-1st run) in the dim light of an Alaskan afternoon.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Archimede Outdoor AntiMag 41 with hardened steel ICKLER case and bracelet.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Imbiton said:


> More of this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only they’d make a full-lume dial… [wistful sigh]


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

While I do like a diver with substance, heft, and blinding lume, I can’t tear my eyes off the Baltic Aquascaphe this morning.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Toyo Panzoff said:


> If only they’d make a full-lume dial… [wistful sigh]


agreed. I also wish they did a white full lume as Helson and Zenton have made in the past!!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

they really got this bezel perfect on the baltic (i would be all over it if it were 42mm and./or if the hour/minute hand were a bit thicker for my taste)



Toyo Panzoff said:


> While I do like a diver with substance, heft, and blinding lume, I can’t tear my eyes off the Baltic Aquascaphe this morning.
> View attachment 17120999
> 
> View attachment 17121003


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

My wife gave me this custom NTH for Christmas; I've been wearing everyday since the 25th. Normally I wear a different watch each day, sometimes changing watches during the day... ...but I just love this watch!


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Imbiton said:


> agreed. I also wish they did a white full lume as Helson and Zenton have made in the past!!!


Have a look at the Signum Cuda series. Stunningly bright full lume dial and beautiful color options:
















They just released a GMT series and the new deep blue dial… I’ve never seen anything like it!








And if that didn’t melt your brain, check it out in daylight:








I’m fairly sure the owner is, or employs, a wizard 🧙‍♂️😎


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Imbiton said:


> they really got this bezel perfect on the baltic (i would be all over it if it were 42mm and./or if the hour/minute hand were a bit thicker for my taste)


I do understand your thoughts on the size. I gambled and found that, in this case, 39mm worked IMO.
The dial and bezel are so damn captivating that I even overlooked the weaker fauxtina. It took a bit of creative lighting and exposure to get it looking acceptable in this image:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Toddski1 said:


> Archimede Outdoor AntiMag 41 with hardened steel ICKLER case and bracelet.


This is hot


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I like Marc's Islander Watches. I started out with a fleiger watch, but saw the Islander DPA. (And for $135 on Black friday I could not pass up the deal!)

I know some of you think it is a hot mess-- but there's something about the racing dial that I like. 
There' are a LOTTA details... especially the domed sapphire.
(And as usual it's got a screw down crown and 100m water resistance, so I never have to take it off)

Oh and the strap is satisfyingly soft and cool lookin. 











Not the lumiest watch, but I can still read it in the morning.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Toyo Panzoff said:


> Have a look at the Signum Cuda series. Stunningly bright full lume dial and beautiful color options:
> View attachment 17121057
> 
> View attachment 17121059
> ...


insane lume. i have been very close to buying one of these. Thanks for the lume display


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o orca dive case with zrc rubber strap
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## gsingh0317 (6 mo ago)

Batavi Geograaf today!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)

My personal favorite, right now. Ukrainian made Kleynod AN-178. Ronda quartz movement and really beautiful airplane inspired design, with dual timezone. Really well made. (Big). 💙💛✈


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Islander Northport.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Evant Tropic Diver, bronze.
(While workin on an EB1333)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@TTPEAma I just wore my honey-yellow one today !
GREAT watch.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Damn I like this watch.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Finally some normalcy in our temps. That cold spell was horrid!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A favorite, all polished h2o orca dress variant























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

heyBJK said:


>


Heard great things about these so I have one incoming


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa TopSideCrew


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Heard great things about these so I have one incoming


I hope you like it as much as I do mine!


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Vero Open Water "North Coast"


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


It's remarkable that this looks "busy" and "clean" at the same time
with 4 separate tracks/concentric circles with numbers on each!

I haven't heard anything about this brand. Please inform me.
Thanks


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The armida, the flimsy hammock, and the shih-tzu
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> It's remarkable that this looks "busy" and "clean" at the same time
> with 4 separate tracks/concentric circles with numbers on each!
> 
> I haven't heard anything about this brand. Please inform me.
> Thanks


Small veteran-founded company. They started out doing quartz watches, but everything seems to be auto now. I can only speak for my piece, but it is well made and everything is spot on (bezel alignment, etc.). I like the Apex model because it has such a visually pleasing, yet highly legible dial. All the details can be found on the Winfield website.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Afternoon change 👍


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TTPEAma said:


> View attachment 17133492


I like this a lot 

Btw is the watch sitting on your laptop?
There are powerful little magnets that could magnetize your watch and have it run erratic or inaccurately.


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like this a lot
> 
> Btw is the watch sitting on your laptop?
> There are powerful little magnets that could magnetize your watch and have it run erratic or inaccurately.


It's a really well done little watch for the money!

It's a tablet case, I don't think the closure magnets are likely powerful enough to cause issues, or haven't yet anyway.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

This just in! Vero Open Water Daybreak and Vero SW-Q...


So, a little back story. This goes all the way back to before https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/this-just-in-bespoke-minase-akita-silver-filigree-5-windows-by-kasumi-takahashi.5371370/ when there was a time I wanted to get two custom anOrdain cloisonné dial watches, one for each of my homes...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

heyBJK said:


>


Been on the waiting list for one of these for almost a year now. I’m in the 700s at the moment. A few more months to go…


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Chris Hughes Worth it, imo...these Miyakos are GREAT. 
...and reasonably priced!
I have the grey one...on the bracelet (with the "better" clasp sold separately).
Highly recommend it.


----------



## TTPEAma (Dec 28, 2020)

Chris Hughes said:


> Been on the waiting list for one of these for almost a year now. I’m in the 700s at the moment. A few more months to go…


There's a BNIB one for sale in the market place.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

TTPEAma said:


> There's a BNIB one for sale in the market place.
> 
> View attachment 17136500


Yeah, but having been on the waiting list so long I’m committed to buying a fresh one from Helm. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> @Chris Hughes Worth it, imo...these Miyakos are GREAT.
> ...and reasonably priced!
> I have the grey one...on the bracelet (with the "better" clasp sold separately).
> Highly recommend it.


Awesome. I’m planning on the blue one on a bracelet. I didn’t know there’s an upgrade clasp. I’ll grab that for sure.


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

brandon\ said:


>


Its not often you see a display back on a quartz movement.
It looks like they have paid special attention to make it visually appealing.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Chris Hughes Your welcome...it's well worth the extra 20 bucks or so!








FC1 Clasp


HELM Watches FC1 Clasp



helmwatches.com


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New arrival. Nice and solid watch.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Jeep99dad Did that canvas strap come with it? Thanks


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> @Jeep99dad Did that canvas strap come with it? Thanks


No. That’s my strap I’ve had for years


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Henry Archer Nordsø. Stepping out of my comfort zone a with a color I've never had, a beads of rice which I can't recall having, and a slightly smaller size(40mm) than my usual 42mm.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

The 1 Chaat said:


> Its not often you see a display back on a quartz movement.
> It looks like they have paid special attention to make it visually appealing.


It didn't come as a display back. That's a mod I did.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

M6TT F said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m a fan. How’s the overall quality and case/dial/hand finish.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I’m liking this Winfield quite a bit, though I could do without all the numerals crowding the dial a bit. I’d remove the 24hr scale on the inner circle maybe. Seems right at home on the old OD canvas. 
Have a great day.


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

brandon\ said:


> It didn't come as a display back. That's a mod I did.


Nice one @brandon\
Its great you are adding to the story of the watch.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Russ1965 said:


>


Super nice


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> I’m a fan. How’s the overall quality and case/dial/hand finish.


Quality is excellent IMO. Dial print is really crisp and sharp. The subtle yellow minute track ink is reflective, and comes to life when the light catches it. Shipped with a lovely leather and canvas Watch roll. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Afternoon swap


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Namica Shirahama "Neo Tokyo"


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## juicey69 (Dec 24, 2013)

fiskadoro said:


> Namica Shirahama "Neo Tokyo"


Amazing dial


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## juicey69 (Dec 24, 2013)

Heron Gladiateur bought recently from a WS member


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

juicey69 said:


> Heron Gladiateur bought recently from a WS member
> View attachment 17142435



I love the dial color and the bezel.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes, the date is wrong, I took pics of all my current watches and use them for the wrist check. I hate having to get a nice shot for every wrist check. Am I lazy? Maybe...lol


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## juicey69 (Dec 24, 2013)

falcon4311 said:


> I love the dial color and the bezel.


Thnxs


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Again


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vario


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

Played with a (borrowed) Nomadic earlier today. Too big for my wrist, but have to say it is pretty cool!


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthTX (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## rnosky (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

a polished favorite























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)

View attachment 17145305


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

heyBJK said:


>


Which watch is this?


----------



## FuzeDude (10 mo ago)

Cincinnati Watch Company P-40 Automatic.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

zymphad said:


> Which watch is this?


The brand is Helm.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't believe we have like 4 or 5 guys that post likes in this thread. Show some love guys!


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Damn, that's far too copy like of the real thing for me.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

falcon4311 said:


> I can't believe we have like 4 or 5 guys that post likes in this thread. Show some love guys!


I know what you mean!
It would be a lot nicer with about 15-20 guys showing off/sharing their micros 
and giving positive feedback.


zymphad said:


> Damn, that's far too copy like of the real thing for me.


I have NO IDEA what you mean!
This thread is for showing off micro-brands you are wearing 
and giving positive feedback. If you don't like something, you can keep that to yourself.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wicked Pearl Diver


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Wicked Pearl Diver
> View attachment 17145746
> 
> View attachment 17145747



Nice!


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> I know what you mean!
> It would be a lot nicer with about 15-20 guys showing off/sharing their micros
> and giving positive feedback.
> 
> ...


Naw, I'll say what I want. And that watch is shocking how much of a copy it is to the real thing.


----------



## Beach Bummer (10 d ago)

sriracha said:


> View attachment 17144652


----------



## Beach Bummer (10 d ago)

Not on my wrist yet since i just got it Friday and haven't gotten the strap adjusted yet. Whitby Watch Co Ad Mare Atlantic


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

zymphad said:


> Which watch is this?


Miyako it's a beautiful watch. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

zymphad said:


> Naw, I'll say what I want. And that watch is shocking how much of a copy it is to the real thing.



And? There's no need to be a dick. He likes the watch, leave it at that.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Beach Bummer said:


> Not on my wrist yet since i just got it Friday and haven't gotten the strap adjusted yet. Whitby Watch Co Ad Mare Atlantic
> View attachment 17145842


I've been looking at the very same watch. I'll most likely be buying one, I love the look. Let us know what you think of it!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

falcon4311 said:


> Nice!


Thank you 🙏


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Archimede Outdoor AntiMag 41 - manufactured in Pforzheim / Germany


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Ventus Field Watch One


----------



## rnosky (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## 97Type-R (May 26, 2020)

Forgot to post these yesterday, new stripe straps on the Weiss.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sleepyhead123 said:


> View attachment 17140768


I love this one  you make me want to go grab mine and wear it tonight


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My post never went thru yesterday but wore my black DiverOne yesterday to go to the range


----------



## juicey69 (Dec 24, 2013)

fiskadoro said:


> Ventus Field Watch One


Any feedback on this one, that you could share?


----------



## juicey69 (Dec 24, 2013)

fiskadoro said:


> Ventus Field Watch One


Any pics of the caseback by any chance?


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

juicey69 said:


> Any pics of the caseback by any chance?


Sure, here you go, @juicey69


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this one  you make me want to go grab mine and wear it tonight


They definitely are nicer than I expected given how small the brand is.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I think I just (finally) found "the best" way to wear this sunburst navy blue,
inky-smooth dial Oceanfarer from Richard LeGrand watch with matching bezel insert...the dark charcoal grey canvas strap from Halios!












































It was VERY hard to get the spring bars to click in place.
My daughter was able to do it!
---
I love variety, but what I like to do is find "the best way"
to wear each of my watches,
be it a nice bracelet, a specific color leather strap,
a sailcloth, canvas, or even a nice rubber strap.
And then once I find a great pairing, I leave it and enjoy it.

Some watches are harder to find their best match than others...
this one is an example of that.
I had it on a Direnzo blue nylon with a white stripe down the middle
and a Horween lined tan leather strap from Vaer.
But I think it has now found its long-term home
on this Halios charcoal grey canvas strap !


----------



## rnosky (Jan 12, 2017)

Just in. Dufrane Travis from Austin, TX. Will size bracelet and post again.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

rnosky said:


> View attachment 17148264
> 
> 
> Just in. Dufrane Travis from Austin, TX. Will size bracelet and post again.


I like that watch. Care to do a Brief Review?


----------



## rnosky (Jan 12, 2017)

falcon4311 said:


> I like that watch. Care to do a Brief Review?


Sure, after I live with it for a day or two.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Serica 5303


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> I think I just (finally) found "the best" way to wear this sunburst navy blue,
> inky-smooth dial Oceanfarer from Richard LeGrand watch with matching bezel insert...the dark charcoal grey canvas strap from Halios!
> View attachment 17148054
> View attachment 17148055
> ...


That looks good  

If you struggle to fit the strap because of the thickness vs lack of room between strap and case between the lugs, you can try curved springbars. It’ll give you a little extra room and less running.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fiskadoro said:


> Serica 5303


This is nice


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> That looks good
> 
> If you struggle to fit the strap because of the thickness vs lack of room between strap and case between the lugs, you can try curved springbars. It’ll give you a little extra room and less running.


I have some curved spring bars in my tool kit ready for when they are needed. They have come in very handy in the past.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema Digital


----------



## rnosky (Jan 12, 2017)

Dufrane Travis (Austin, TX), bracelet now sized. Here's a positive review on the Indies & Micros site: Field Report: The DuFrane Travis - indiesandmicros.com. 

This is simply a great watch for the money (about $660 with first time purchase discount). 39mm with a Sellita SW200 movement. Best adjustable clasp I've ever seen on a micro brand. My only beef with the watch is that the links are a little sharp, so comfort level is not as good as it could be. Otherwise, very happy with the purchase. Steven, the owner of the brand, is a personable guy and very responsive.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Beach Bummer said:


> Not on my wrist yet since i just got it Friday and haven't gotten the strap adjusted yet. Whitby Watch Co Ad Mare Atlantic
> View attachment 17145842



Welp, I just ordered mine. It ships out tomorrow. Great guys to deal with. The second it arrives, I'll size it and give my impressions on it.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

falcon4311 said:


> I can't believe we have like 4 or 5 guys that post likes in this thread. Show some love guys!


For what it's worth, I never like or sad or whatever a post. This is a rule of mine after some nonsense in my past in other forums (plural) after some people would get upset when I didn't follow their perceived expectations of my tastes and got upset when I didn't like or laugh at things they thought I would.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

sleepyhead123 said:


> For what it's worth, I never like or sad or whatever a post. This is a rule of mine after some nonsense in my past in other forums (plural) after some people would get upset when I didn't follow their perceived expectations of my tastes and got upset when I didn't like or laugh at things they thought I would.


In my book, a substantive post is worth about 10 likes/loves/helpfuls.
It's positive interaction with likeminded people, 
enjoying a shared watch hobby/collection...
especially because most people in real life don't notice, don't care,
or don't understand.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> In my book, a substantive post is worth about 10 likes/loves/helpfuls.
> It's positive interaction with likeminded people,
> enjoying a shared watch hobby/collection...
> especially because most people in real life don't notice, don't care,
> or don't understand.


If a post is interesting enough to me, I'll just reply. It's like how a comment is generally more useful than a star or 1-10 rating, even if it counts as nothing in our "must quantify everything" society. It works out easier that way for me.

Plus the sad option still confuses me most of the time when I get it. It's hard to distinguish if they are sad about the circumstances of what I posted or sad I posted it.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Fair enough. And I agree with you about the sad and mad/angry...
I would never use those.


----------

